# Upward from Land's End



## MacConnell (Oct 10, 2020)

*Upward from Land's End*​







*OOC:*


All the World is a stage, the men and women merely players. -- Shakespeare






*Homebrew Setting*:
This is a magic infusion, early technology, fantasy world populated by men and monsters. Of course, some men are monsters. The particular technological age is deliberately set during the early Iron Age, progressing toward the Age of Discovery, so that the actions of characters, outside of those dedicated to combat, have a direct affect on the political, societal, and technological advancement of the various communities throughout the land.




.


----------



## MacConnell (Oct 10, 2020)

*Asylim*:
This one of the four major cities of the land. It controls commerce and trade in the southern region. At the inception of play, it is considered to have been in existence for about 200 cycles (years). It is built upon the southwestern tip of the continent, in the desert area that lies between the Dragon's Tail and the Dragon's Footprint, at the mouth of the Southern River that flows across the sand from the north by northwest, out of the Western Jungle beyond the ridge.





Population:
The city was founded by the Ansylin people, a desert tribe who discovered the marshland along the coast. Later, the Shimadow people began to immigrate from the Western Jungle, following the river downstream. Recently, Amiradthan people, from the pine forest north of the desert, have also immigrated and quickly risen to powerful positions. Ansylins form the majority of the population.

Peoples:
There was originally one species of people, called the Yahdram. After the War of Heaven, the Yahdram was split into three different species: Aedamans, who populate various grasslands and desert, Faethrins, who populate forests and jungles, and Mhytres, who populate mountainous areas. Of these three species, there are 27 distinct tribes. No Mhytres live in Asylim.

Aedamans:
This species of people tends to be taller in height and muscular of build, though colorations may vary dramatically by tribe. Aedamans have bonuses to strength (benefits combat), confluence (benefits magic), and persona (benefits commerce).

Faethrins:
This species tends to be average in height but athletically lean of build, though colorations may vary dramatically by tribe. Faethrins have bonuses to motility (benefits combat), cohesion (benefits magic), and knowledge (benefits investigation).


----------



## MacConnell (Oct 10, 2020)

*The Flats*:
This is an unwalled area on the west side of the river in the floodplain of the delta. The natural delta has been augmented for better use by a tiered system of daises made from faux stone, having replaced the first addition of sun dried brick. The cyclic flooding of the river from the rains in the Western Jungle during the Drenching Season normally covers everything below tier two. Occasionally, greater rainfall floods everything below tier three. All permanent structures are above tier three and manufactured of sun dried brick with thatch roofing.





Government:
The city is ruled by 7 Magisters, serving, sequentially ending, 6-cycle terms. The positions are elected by popular vote, though there are no term limits. All known methods of intimidation, coercion, and misrepresentation are used during the election process. Generally, the only way that an incumbent is not re-elected is if he dies. All Magisters are male and only males are allowed to hold office, though the Magistrate is comprised of all three resident tribes. Only residents who are paid up on dues are allowed to vote. Each Magister is considered to be of equal authority. The odd number prevents any decision from becoming a tie, as no member may abstain from voting.

Asciutto Zucchero, an Ansylin, holds the Flats seat and is the third youngest Magister at 44 cycles, having held his position for 3 terms. He is known to be petty and boisterous but not so ambitious, though constantly attentive to his power and income. He occasionally visits the Flats to speak to the residents from its Pavilion, in order to show face. The names of the other Magisters are not known to Flats residents.

Commerce and Agriculture:
Cattails, reed cane, and thatch still grow naturally and are harvested from such state. Bulbous bromeliad, okra, rice, and sugar cane are agriculturally managed. Coin is paid and salt is traded by the Harbor for bromeliad fruit, okra, reed cane, rice, and thatch. Fresh water and avocado are traded by the Highlands for rice. Coin is paid by the Artisan District for clays of various consistency, okra seed, and rice. Coin is paid by the Alchemy District for okra seed, rice, and sugar syrup. Coin is paid by the Moonlight District and the Guildmaster District for okra seed and rice.

Laborers are paid a day's wage for the collection of a certain amount of each of those items. Collected materials are taken to the Pavilion for recording and pay before being carried by skiff to loading docks of other districts. Individuals can make extra pay for the collection of various wildlife. Even for characters, daily collection is considered a given, unless avoided by the nature of a post. It is the opportunity for extra coin that provides impetus for advancement.

Other paid labors by residents who are unable or unwilling to venture into the marsh (not player characters) include threshing rice, lashing thatch, and boiling syrup. Elder residents cook community meals at the Pavilion, dry skins, and make straw hats. Various goods can be purchased at the Pavilion, as well.

Theology:
There is a belief in two main deitific powers, both of whom are considered to be malevolent, and two lesser powers who are semi-benevolent. The most powerful deity is called the Burning Sun, represented by the light source of the day (the sun) and is considered to be male. Blood sacrifice of animals is given to appease him. The second most powerful deity is called the Maelstrom, represented by an actual maelstrom passed the farthest point of land where the two oceans meet and the currents mix. He is also considered to be male. The actual maelstrom is large enough to sink a sizable ship. Blood sacrifice of animals is given for favorable weather and seas.

The two lesser deities are called the Veil of Night and the Cover of Darkness. They are both considered to be female. Flats residents pay no heed to either of these and few even know of them.


----------



## MacConnell (Oct 10, 2020)

*Scenario Goals*:
This is a different type of game from those I have previously run. Characters in this scenario are most definitely not the "good" guys but should neither be psychotic. Intra-party conflict will not be tolerated, but characters will be motivated by personal advancement, personal gain, and social status, as they are beginning life in the lowest position of the caste system, the Flats. The social status decreed by birth dictates all of life for those not suited to push against such boundaries in order to find a way though them or around them.

Flats residents do not have an insignia coin and are not permitted to travel into other districts, but permission may not be an exact prevention to industrious individuals. Stupidity, however, has harsh consequences that can get characters killed.

Characters will need to learn information of other districts, acquire an insignia coin, and relocate.

Characters should not engage in combat where others may witness and report it and should not visibly display magic.

Generating a Character:
This scenario is designed for basic characters of adolescent age and limited to Ansylins and Shimadows for species and tribe. Gender is irrelevant as only Magisters (which is not a goal) are limited to being male.

Ansylin:
Pronounced AN-sil-lin. Usually tall and fit, these coffee colored Aedamans tend to be sociable and peaceably revelrous. Ansylins have bonuses to strength, confluence, and persona and are better suited for physical conflict.



Starting Statistics:

Body8Combat3Health2Motility1Strength3Mind8Commercial2Knowledge2Persona3Will1Essence8Collegiate1Adhesion1Cohesion2Confluence3

Shimadow:
Pronounced SHIM-uh-dow. Usually a bit shorter than average and lean, these unnaturally pale Faethrins, who often mark their skin with various dyes, tend to be impatient and avaricious, though some individuals have adjusted to living in society. Shimadows have bonuses to motility, cohesion, and knowledge and are better suited to magic oriented charcters.



Starting Statistics:

Body8Combat2Health2Motility3Strength1Mind8Commercial3Knowledge3Persona1Will2Essence8Collegiate1Adhesion2Cohesion2Confluence1

At inception, clothing is rudimentary, which offers no protection during combat, and weaponry is limited to a reed baton and/or staff. Sticks may be sharpened to use as a spike. Player characters are not restricted to the tribal precepts and are discouraged from being malevolent in personality, as this detracts from the playability of the game. Narcissistic will not be considered malevolent in this context.


----------



## MacConnell (Oct 10, 2020)

*OOC:*


"There must be some kind of way out of here," said the joker to the thief. "There's too much confusion. I can't get no relief..." -- Bob Dylan






"Mita," which was the Shimadow word for mother, "why are we so different from the Ansylins?"

From a child who was just old enough to have lost the pudginess from when he was a toddler, it was not a malicious question. Of course, what he really meant was look differently, since the variations of personalities spanned the gambit through all three species and all 27 tribes of people.

"I do not know, gito," which was the Shimadow word for son, not the boy's name. The woman was a mere mud grubber, as all in the Flats were derogatorily deemed. Prejudice is dictated and taught based upon station of birth, not specific tribe or appearance. The woman was still young enough to be pretty, despite the hard labor and terrible living conditions, which was how she found herself giving birth to a son four and a half seasons after an amorous occasion with an unscrupulous javelineer.

She never ceased harvesting rice while she spoke with her boy. "I can tell you that many, many cycles ago, the Ansylin people left the Burning Sands to found this city, here, where the river that flows from the cliffs that hold the Western Jungle in place empties into the sea. Without this river, there would be no city."

"Our kind, the Shimadow, came later, from the Western Jungle, following the river. At first there was war."

She sighed. "Our kind always fights first and negotiates later. Seems backward to me, but I am just a slave. What would I know? Anyway, about 100 cycles back the Shimadow joined the Ansylins in expanding the layout and function of the city. It was a joint effort to form its systems and regulations, but you are too young to be interested in all of that, and I could not competently explain it. I am just a slave."

The boy grew. The mother died, young. The Flats was the worst place in the city to have been born. Criminals who were not put to death were remanded there. The labor was hard, it was constant, and the pay terrible, especially after all the fees. Laboring residents are paid 5 clams a day, of which 1 coin is returned for wildlife protection, 1 coin for voting dues, 1 coin for guild dues, and 1 coin for water rations, leaving each resident with a single coin per day. It made little since to Antapkos. "Why tell a worker he is earning five clams a day when he is only getting one?"


----------



## MacConnell (Oct 11, 2020)

Wildlife:
Animal encounters may seem incidental but should be intently pursued, as the placement of traps and snares away from harvest areas is advantageous and should be investigated. The placement of snares and traps can be a source of conflict with more able-bodied residents. Common denizens are recognizable by all characters.

various edible Fish: (hand size to arm length)
Valued for meat, anything larger than hand size requires the use of a fishing javelin, which only requires simple skill to make from a native reed cane. Smaller fish may be caught in traps or nets, which must be purchased.

Reptiles: (half arm to arm length)
Valued for their meat and hides, these must be hunted as they cannot be captured in a trap or snare and are often blamed for the destruction of such.

Rodents: (hand size to head size)
The omnivorous marsh rat, which is about the size of a person's head, is valued for its meat and hide. It may be captured in baited snares.

Fowlers: (half arm length to head size)
Though their hides are valued for the production of leather, Opossums, Minks, Otters, and especially Skunks can be dangerous if captured in baited snares for marsh rats.



While all of this character knowledge seems as mundane as the locale of its origin, conflict is assured to rise quickly, giving impetus for that much needed change in lifestyle. Flats characters know very little, aside from general knowledge, of the city and its religion. Local adolescents, filled with the pride of life and feeling indomitable, often try a ploy or two to escape the misfortune of birth. Very few succeed. The most direct method is to walk around the wall separating the Flats from the Highlands, but to actually be identified as belonging there will take a bit of cleverness. Highland residents have and insignia coin. Acquiring one would open further possibilities.

Feel free to PM me or email me at macconnellsylvester@gmail.com or message me on LINE CHAT (id. macconnell). Character records should be kept in Google Documents for mutual editing. Framework records have been created for both tribes and permissions to edit can be sent upon request.


----------



## MacConnell (Oct 11, 2020)

*GM:*  The Pavilion is generally the starting point for each resident at the beginning of every day. Of course a day off is a day without pay, but sometimes rest is more necessary. Guild clerks from the Guildmaster District, who have been taught to read and write the cuneiform lettering of the Ansylin language, keep ledgers on all aspects of commerce and its laborers. Data on Flats residents is recorded by name. Though no resident can read, they are not prevented from seeing the information. A few have learned to recognize their own name.     
"Ho! Top!"

At hearing the commonly used, lazy moniker for his name, Antapkos withdrew from his own thoughts and turned to nod at his friend, who everyone called Cormorant. This was not his name. As most Ansylins were afraid of deep water and flowing currents, the nick name was because of his ability to swim. Cormorant was about a head taller than Antapkos and dark, even for his own tribe, dark as the night when the orange moon was in the sky and the silver moon hidden. Perhaps constantly working in the sun darkened his skin even more. The Shimadows never did darken. They turned a pinkish color. If the pink became too pronounced, the individual may even die from the exposure. Everyone wore hats. Antapkos had figured out that if he was able to keep sweating, he did not burn. Continuing to sweat required water, clean water, which was rationed, and food.
        *GM:*  Flats residents wear hats that resemble the oriental jingasa or Mexican sombrero. Guards wear much different hats.     
"I am poling this skiff by myself, you sot!"

The two boys had deposited their day's collecting for recording and received their meager coin and were heading farther westward into the marsh to set some traps and snares.

"I am sick of this. I have to get out of here."

Cormorant gave a quick laugh. "Yea, me too. You figure out how to do it, let me know. In the mean time, start poling!"

Antapkos laughed. "All right. All right. Let's go inland at the third cut and see if we can get a rat or two. With some extra coin, maybe we could each get a carving knife. We can't even clean our own game right now. We have to start preparing somehow. Spending our one clam everyday for food is leaving us with nothing."


----------



## MacConnell (Oct 11, 2020)

MacConnell said:


> Antapkos... "... Let's go inland at the third cut and see if we can get a rat or two..."



Butterflies as big as a person's head and dragonflies as long as a person's arm were a common sight deep in the marsh. Fortunately, there was no such thing as insect pests, no ants in the marsh either, too wet, nothing to bite or sting. A suitable site was chosen and the skiff was pushed up into the reeds. Slogging through the mud, several snares were set in drier locations, and a trap was dropped into the water to get small fish for snare baits. A small rice ball was used to bait the fish trap. The two young men were used to the wet and the mud and settled down near their skiff to rest.

An hour more toward evening, voices were heard nearing their location, then the sound of a skiff or two being poled. Antapkos sat up and noticed Cormorant was rising to his feet. Most people would respect first rights and move on, but some would not. Antapkos stood, retrieving his skiff pole, incase whoever was coming was of the 'not' category.

Cormorant calls out, "Ho! We have this location staked. Move on."








*OOC:*


Each character receives 1 DP.


----------



## MacConnell (Oct 14, 2020)

Ansylin said:


> Cormorant calls out, "Ho! We have this location staked. Move on."



Poling into the inlet are four youths on two skiffs. There is one Ansylin female, one Ansylin male, and two Shimadow males. Each is, maybe, 14 cycles in age, younger than either Antapkos or Cormorant. The girl prodded the Ansylin boy, who is in the same boat. He says, "there are four of us and two of you. You move on."








*OOC:*


Each character receives 2 DP.


----------



## MacConnell (Oct 17, 2020)

MacConnell said:


> ... Ansylin boy... says, "there are four of us and two of you. You move on."



Irritated by the response and deciding to escalate the situation, Antapkos replies, "Do your parents know that you are out here or did you sneak away in the skiffs?"

Some more words and insults are exchanged, but it is obvious that the younger four were intent on a confrontation, because, what they really wanted was trouble. The girl is obviously in charge. More than looks, which might be enough for one boy but not realistically three, it will soon be determined why she is.











*OOC:*


Provide two random rolls with next intended action (printed or LINE CHAT). Each character receives 2 DP.


----------



## MacConnell (Oct 18, 2020)

*OOC:*


For Player 1






"So it is to be four on two, and you like those?" Cormorant shook his head. "Mistake."

He readies his skiff pole to receive the assailants.








*OOC:*


55, 43


----------



## MacConnell (Oct 18, 2020)

Antapkos follows suit, holding his skiff pole about the middle, in his right hand and spreading his arms away from his body, as if presenting himself as a target. He fights defensively, offering a target and then taking it away.

"It is you who are mistaken." The girl's voice seems deep for her age, more alto than childish.

The fine hairs on the bodies of the two young men stood on end, and their skin tingled. This girl was a Bender, which was how she managed such sway over the other boys, but her talent must not yet be such as to affect someone at a distance. It had to be by touch. Instinctively, she constantly touched her companions when she made demands. She may not have known this; but even so, she showed no sign of dismay when neither of her chosen enemies seemed affected by whatever she was hoping.

That tingling sensation persisted. It was at that exact moment that both Antapkos and Cormorant realized that they had the talent to manipulate waylines. This talent did not need to be taught. It was instinctive. It was also greatly feared, and those known to manifest such talent were put to death, usually sacrificed to the Burning Sun or the Maelstrom.

The youths separate their boats so that the two Shimadows in one skiff are headed toward Atapkos, and the two Ansylins in the other skiff are headed toward Cormorant. The anticipation is palpable. The muddy environment significantly hinders movement. The lead in each boat leaps out when within two strides of his and her target. The others drop anchor, which is a cord tied to a sun dried brick, then step from the boat into the knee deep muck. This puts one boy on Antapkos and the girl on Cormorant. Each uses a skiff pole as a weapon, swinging overhead.


Spoiler: Reaction



Cormorant: 13(readiness) + 12(speed) + 11(clarity) + 55(d100) = 91
Antapkos: 13 + 14 + 12 + 55 = 94
Girl: 6 + 8 + 10 + 43 = 67
Boy: 10 + 8 + 6 + 43 = 67

Cormorant: 100 - 91 = 9
Antapkos: 100 - 94 = 6
Enemies: 100 - 67 = 33





Spoiler: Physical Assault



Antapkos: 13(finesse) + 14(accuracy) + 12(clarity) + 47(d100) = 86
Cormorant: 15(aggression) + 12(accuracy) + 12(fury) + 47(d100) = 86
Girl: 6 + 8 + 10 + 84 = 108
Boy: 10 + 8 + 6 + 84 = 108





Spoiler: Physical Defense



Boy: 10 + 8 + 6 + 84 = 108, blocked
Girl: 6 + 8 + 10 + 84 = 108, dodged

Antapkos: 13(readiness) + 14(avoidance) + 12(analysis) + 47(d100) = 86
damage: 108 - 86 = 22% * 5 = 1, Mind: 8 - 1 = 7, irritated
Cormorant: 13 + 12 + 10 + 47 = 82
damage: 108 - 82 = 26% = 1, Mind: 8 - 1 = 7, irritated





Spoiler: Mystical Assault



Girl: 9(bending) + 10(muddle) + 84(d100) = 103

Cormorant: 14(conditioning) + 11(clarity) + 47(d100) = 72
damage: 103 - 72 = 31% * 2 = 1, Mind: 7 - 1 = 6, dazed


Though the two young men are wary, the youths are more effective with their first assaults. The blows are not much, but they sting a bit. When the girl dodges the swing from Cormorant, she manages to make bodily contact with him, calling him weak. It seems to have a negative effect on his mind.

The girl drops her pole for a second surprise. She has a carving knife. It is now two to one odds against both young men.








*OOC:*


Each character receives 2 DP. Provide two random rolls with the next post.


----------



## MacConnell (Oct 21, 2020)

*OOC:*


Posting or Player 1






Cormorant shakes his head to try to clear the effects of the blow and whatever else was done to him. He hopes to thrust his skiff pole into the girl's midsection and knock her backward into the water so that it keeps his two enemies from flanking him.








*OOC:*


50, 82


----------



## MacConnell (Oct 21, 2020)

*OOC:*


Posting for Player 2






Antapkos bares his teeth in anger. With the tingling of his skin still present, he suddenly understands that he does not need the skiff pole. In fact, the wooden pole seems to negate his newly discovered sensitivity. He drops it in favor of his own hands. Releasing his ire, he will attempt to backhand his first opponent while generating heat.








*OOC:*


86, 80


----------



## MacConnell (Oct 21, 2020)

Player1 said:


> Cormorant... thrust...





Player 2 said:


> Antapkos... backhand... while generating heat.



Having draw her knife, the girl switches her mystical talent to generating heat. The three boys stick with the use of their skiff poles as a weapon.


Spoiler: Speed



Cormorant: 9 + 50(pole) + 20(dazed) = 79
Antapkos: 6 + 100(bending) + 10(irritated) = 116
Girl: 33 + 100(bending) = 133
B1, 2, 3: 33 + 100(pole) = 133





Spoiler: Physical Assault



Antapkos: 13(finesse) + 14(accuracy) + 12(clarity) + 86(d100) = 125
Cormorant: 15(aggression) + 12(accuracy) + 12(fury) + 50(d100) = 89
Girl: 6 + 8 + 10 + 63 = 87
B1: 10 + 8 + 6 + 63 = 87
B2, 3: 87 + 100 = 187





Spoiler: Physical Defense



Antapkos: 13(readiness) + 14(avoidance) + 12(analysis) + 80(d100) = 119
dodged, Mind: 8 - 1 = 7 + 1 = 8, recovered
damage: 187 - 119 - 14(kilter) = 54% * 5 = 3, Mind: 8 - 3 = 5, dazed

Cormorant: 13 + 12 + 10 + 82 = 117
blocked, Mind: 6 + 1 = 7, irritated
damage: 187 - 117 - 12(kilter) = 58% * 5 = 3, Mind: 7 - 3 = 4, dazed

Girl: 6 + 8 + 10 + 76 = 100, dodged
B2: 10 + 8 + 6 + 76 = 100
damage: 125 - 100 = 25% * 2 = ~1, Mind: 6 - 1 = 5, irritated





Spoiler: Mystical Assault



Girl: 9(bending) + 10(heat) + 63(d100) = 82
Antapkos: 18 + 10(heat) + 86 = 114

Cormorant: 14(conditioning) + 12(fury) + 82(d100) = 108, resisted
B2: 10 + 6 + 63 = 79
damage: 114 - 79 = 35% * 2 = 1, Body: 6 - 1 = 5, irritated


Some concern may be entering the minds of the two older youths at this point. The younger children seem to be gaining an upper hand, especially now that they are double teaming. The backhand from Antapkos seems to cause more harm than expected and Cormorant manages to resist the new mystical assault, but this confrontation continues.








*OOC:*


Each character receives 2 DP. Provide 2 random rolls with next post.


----------



## MacConnell (Oct 24, 2020)

*OOC:*


Posting for Player 1






Cormorant does not want to admit to himself that the situation has become imminently dangerous, but he knows it. He aims for the girl's arm, hoping to dislodge her weapon. He has no choice but to focus on one opponent at a time, and she is the bigger threat.







*OOC:*


95 + 54, 75


----------



## MacConnell (Oct 24, 2020)

*OOC:*


Posting for Player 2






Antapkos becomes more attuned to the ebb and flow of life with each passing instant. He senses the waylines that pass between and through everything. As he moves to strike again, he draws a pulse of air with his movement to, hopefully, push back one of his opponents as he makes contact.







*OOC:*


62, 91


----------



## MacConnell (Oct 24, 2020)

Player 1 said:


> Cormorant... aims for the girl's arm...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Player 2 said:


> Antapkos... moves to strike... push...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The girl moves well for a younger child. She is obviously comfortable with the knife and its purpose. The boys all appear less sure of themselves but confident, nonetheless.


Spoiler: Speed



Cormorant: 79 + 50(pole) + 30(dazed) = 159
Antapkos: 116 + 100(bending) + 30(dazed) = 246
Girl: 133 + 100(bending) = 233
B1, 3: 133 + 50(pole) = 183
B2: 133 + 50(pole) + 20(irritated) = 203





Spoiler: Physical Assault



Antapkos: 13(finesse) + 14(accuracy) + 12(clarity) + 62(d100) = 101
Cormorant: 15(aggression) + 12(accuracy) + 12(fury) + 89(d100) = 128
Girl: 6 + 8 + 10 + 66 = 90
B2: 10 + 8 + 6 + 66 = 90
B1, 3: 90 + 100 = 190





Spoiler: Physical Defense



Antapkos: 13(readiness) + 14(avoidance) + 12(analysis) + 62(d100) = 101
damage: 190 - 101 -14(kilter) = 75% * 5 = 4, Mind: 8 - 3 = 5 + 1 - 4 = 2, dazed

Cormorant: 13 + 12 + 10 + 89 = 124
damage: 190 - 124 - 12(kilter) = 58% * 5 = 3, Mind: 8 - 1 = 7 - 3 = 4 + 1 - 3 = 2, dazed

Girl: 6 + 8 + 10 + 66 = 90
damage: 128 - 90 = 38% * 5 = 2, Mind: 6 - 2 = 4, dazed, disarmed

B2: 10 + 8 + 6 + 66 = 90
damage: 101 - 90 = 11% * 2 = ~1, Mind: 6 - 1 = 5 + 1 - 1 = 5, irritated





Spoiler: Mystical Assault



Girl: 9(bending) + 10(heat) + 73(d100) = 92
Antapkos: 18 + 10(push) + 91 = 119

Cormorant: 14(conditioning) + 12(fury) + 75(d100) = 101, resisted
B2: 10 + 6 + 73 = 89
damage: 119 - 89 = 30% * 6 = 2, Body: 6 - 1 = 5. Mind: 5 - 2 = 3, dazed


With a very slight change in results, the tables may have turned. Though both boys are struck and become more dazed, Cormorant manages to disarm the girl, while Antapkos knocks one boy backward 3 strides into the water. The aggressive children show no indication of quitting.








*OOC:*


Each character receives 2 DP. Provide 2 random rolls with the next post.


----------



## MacConnell (Oct 25, 2020)

*OOC:*


Posting or Player 1





More than irritated about being in a fight with preadolescents, Cormorant drops his staff and launches himself, bodily, at the other Ansylin boy. His idea is to tackle him and carry them both out into the water.







*OOC:*


74, 60


----------



## MacConnell (Oct 25, 2020)

*OOC:*


Posting for Player 2





Having discovered an effective tactic, Antapkos intends to use the same strategy against his other opponent, hoping to clear the space so that he can move toward his friend.







*OOC:*


88, 52


----------



## MacConnell (Oct 25, 2020)

Player 1 said:


> ... Cormorant drops his staff and launches himself, bodily, at the other Ansylin boy...





Player 2 said:


> ... Antapkos intends to use the same strategy against his other opponent...



The girl sneers as her forearm throbs. "I don't need the knife for you, mud cake."

While mud grubber was the derogatory term used by those outside of the Flats to refer to those inside, mud cake was the local insult from one to another. Mud cake is the slang term for a sun dried brick. When used to identify a person, it is an intentionally hurtful method of calling someone stupid or incompetent. It means that they are only good for standing in the sun to provide shade for another person.


Spoiler: Speed



Cormorant: 59 + 100(movement) + 60(dazed) = 219
Antapkos: 146 + 100(bending) + 60(dazed) = 306
Girl: 133 + 100(bending) + 20(dazed) = 253
B1, 3: 83 + 50(pole) = 133
B2: 103 + 550(move) + 30(dazed) = 683





Spoiler: Physical Assault



B1: 10 + 8 + 6 + 66 + 100(flank) = 190
B3: 90
Cormorant: 15(aggression) + 12(accuracy) + 12(fury) + 74(d100) = 113
Girl: 6 + 8 + 10 + 66 = 90
Antapkos: 13(finesse) + 14(accuracy) + 12(clarity) + 88(d100) = 127

B2: 10 + 8 + 6 + ... too slow





Spoiler: Physical Defense



Antapkos: 13(readiness) + 14(avoidance) + 12(analysis) + 60(d100) = 99, dodged
Mind: 2 + 1 = 3, dazed

Cormorant: 13 + 12 + 10 + 52 = 87
damage: 190 - 87 - 12(kilter) = 91% * 5 = 5, Mind: 2 - 5 = -3, unconscious

Girl: 6 + 8 + 10 +
Mind: 4 + 1 = 5, irritated, disarmed

B2: 10 + 8 + 6 +

B3: 10 + 8 + 6 + 41 = 65
damage: 127 - 65 = 62% * 2 = 1, Mind: 6 - 1 = 5, irritated





Spoiler: Mystical Assault



Girl: 9(bending) + 10(heat) +
Antapkos: 18 + 10(push) + 88 = 116

Cormorant: 14(conditioning) + 12(fury) +
B2: 10 + 6 +
Body: 6 - 1 = 5. Mind: 5 - 2 = 3 + 1 = 4, dazed, distance 3 strides

B3: 10 + 6 + 66 = 82
distance: 116 - 82 = 34 / 10 = 3 strides


The Ansylin boy and the second Shimadow boy both swing their skiff poles before either Cormorant or Antapkos can act. Antapkos manages to dodge the blow, but Cormorant is struck in the head and rendered unconscious, falling back into the mud. He is noticeably bleeding from a cut near his left eye.

Antapkos knocks his second opponent backward 3 strides, like he had the first, clearing a path to his fallen friend. He can clearly see that the girl is reach to grab hold of him. The malice on her face indicates a desire to kill, harsh attitude for such a young child.








*OOC:*


Each character receives 2 DP. Provide 2 random rolls with the next post for Antapkos and one for Cormorant.


----------



## MacConnell (Nov 1, 2020)

*OOC:*


Posting for Player 1





Cormorant, who is unconscious, lays in the mud. Somewhere in his subconscious, he hopes his friend can help him. Getting killed by a girl is, in his mind, a terrible way to be remembered.







*OOC:*


64


----------



## MacConnell (Nov 1, 2020)

*OOC:*


Posting for Player 2





Antapkos slogs through the mud as quickly as he can, trudging toward the girl. He hopes to knock her away before she can touch Cormorant and defend himself against the Ansylin boy.







*OOC:*


52, 88


----------



## MacConnell (Nov 1, 2020)

Player 1 said:


> Cormorant, who is unconscious, lays in the mud...





Player 2 said:


> Antapkos... hopes to knock her away...



The girl shows a nasty grin to Antapkos as she moves toward Cormorant. The Ansylin boy moves out of the water toward Cormorant, as well, but his attention is on Antapkos. He is hoping to be able to move better once in the grass and out of the water.


Spoiler: Speed



Cormorant:
Antapkos: 206 + 300(move) + 50(dazed) = 556
Girl: 153 + 400(move) + 20(dazed) = 573
B1: 33 + 600(move) = 633
B3: 33 + 900(move) + 10(irritated) = 943
B2: 583 + 300(move) = 883





Spoiler: Physical Assault



B1: 10 + 8 + 6 + 48 = 72
Cormorant: 15(aggression) + 12(accuracy) + 12(fury) +
Girl: 6 + 8 + 10 +
Antapkos: 13(finesse) + 14(accuracy) + 12(clarity) + 52(d100) = 91





Spoiler: Physical Defense



Girl: 6 + 8 + 10 + 48 = 72
damage: 91 - 72 = 19% * 2 = ~1, Mind: 6 - 1 = 5, irritated, disarmed

Antapkos: 13(readiness) + 14(avoidance) + 12(analysis) + 52(d100) = 91, dodged
Mind: 2 + 1 = 3, dazed

Cormorant: 13 + 12 + 10 +
Mind: 2 - 5 = -3 + 1 = -2, unconscious

B2: 10 + 8 + 6 +

B3: 10 + 8 + 6 +





Spoiler: Mystical Assault



Girl: 9(bending) + 10(heat) + 61(d100) = 80
Antapkos: 18 + 10(push) + 88 = 116

Cormorant: 14(conditioning) + 12(fury) +
B2: 10 + 6 +
Body: 6 - 1 = 5. Mind: 4 + 1, irritated

Girl: 6(aggression) + 10(fury) + 61(d100) = 77
distance: 116 - 77 = 39% = 4 strides

Antapkos: 12(conditioning+ 12(fury) + 88 > 80


Imperceptibly faster than the girl, Antapkos backhands her as she is bent over, just about to touch Cormorant. The mystical heat that was intended for Cormorant is released upon Antapkos, who resists. The physical blow does not cause much harm, but the additional push of air sends her flying 4 strides out into the water, leaving Antapkos facing one opponent, the Ansylin boy, whose first swing with his skiff pole misses.

Fighting alone, the boy is outmatched, and he knows it. The girl hollers a gurgled command to the Ansylin boy, which distracts him rather than encouraged him. Antapkos hits him square in the chest with enough force to hurt as well as knocking him backward 3 strides with a pulse of air.

Having risen to a position of superiority, Antapkos insults the attackers. The two Shimadows retrieve their skiff and begin poling toward the floundering girl. The Ansylin boy picks himself up and moves through the grass away from the two friends, back toward the mouth of the cut. Antapkos shoves the other skiff out toward the departing Shimadow.

As the four children leave, the girl yells back, "This is not the end of it. I will find you again."

Cormorant still lies on his back, unconscious in the mud.








*OOC:*


Each character receives 2 DP. Provide a random roll with the next post.


----------



## MacConnell (Nov 8, 2020)

*OOC:*


Posting for Player 1





Cormorant still lies on his back, unconscious in the mud. Being unconscious, he can do nothing. When he recovers, he intends to carefully and meticulously move through the shallows where the girl dropped her knife in hopes of finding it.







*OOC:*


83


----------



## MacConnell (Nov 8, 2020)

*OOC:*


Posting for Player 2





Antapkos checks on his friend and sits to wait for him to wake. Afterward, he will check the trap and snares, making the comment, "I hope all this splashing around does not ruin our chances to catch something."







*OOC:*


62


----------



## MacConnell (Nov 8, 2020)

Player 1 said:


> Cormorant... When he recovers, he intends to... knife in hopes of finding it.





Player 2 said:


> Antapkos checks on his friend... Afterward, he will check the trap and snares...



Cormorant wakes before Atapkos can even seat himself. Having only been hit with a stick and not cut with the knife, the damage is all superficial. His head continues to hurt for several minutes.


Spoiler: Active Search



Cormorant: 12 + 11 + 83 > 100, success


Antapkos moves off the check on the gear while Cormorant moves into the shallow water. Moving in measured increments in a deliberate pattern, Cormorant feels a hard object with his feet. Reaching down, he retrieves the desired knife. It is a ceramic bladed, carving knife.

Antapkos finds that, not only is the trap undisturbed, but that it has a few shad in it, despite the previous commotion. He takes the shad to bait the snares and moves the trap to a less disturbed location. After which, the two young men take their rest for the night.








*OOC:*


Each character receives 2 DP. Provide a random roll with the next post.


----------



## MacConnell (Nov 15, 2020)

*OOC:*


Posting for Player 1





When Cormorant wakes in the morning, he will check the bump on his head to make sure that all is good before checking his two snares. He asks Antapkos about what happened after he lost consciousness.







*OOC:*


94+51


----------



## MacConnell (Nov 15, 2020)

*OOC:*


Posting for Player 2





Antapkos will retrieve the trap and release any fish not worth eating before checking his two snares. He explains to Cormorant that he managed to knock all of them into the water, giving him an advantage. The girl could not swim well and gave up after that. "That stupid Mala'kio threatened to come back. I hope she does."

Mala'kio is the Shimadow word for a small clam that lives attached to hard structures in the marsh. It is also a profane term for an irritating girl.







*OOC:*


93+30


----------



## MacConnell (Nov 15, 2020)

Player 1 said:


> When Cormorant wakes... check the bump... two snares...





Player 2 said:


> Antapkos will retrieve the trap... checking his two snares...



The previous bump on the head left Cormorant none the worse for wear. Fortune has shined upon the catch of the day; for his first snare, he has captured a good sized marsh rat. Taking his skiff pole, he clubs it on the head and then guts it with his newly acquired carving knife. Saving the vital organs, he stuffs them into the animal's own reclaimed stomach, after emptying and washing it of its original contents.

The second snare could have been a lucky payout as well but not with the equipment currently available. The snare is missing, and bits of rat indicate that it had game. Examining the area reveals prints of a fairly large lizard of some kind that must have made off with the snare and the rat. Lacking a javelin or anything that could effectively be used as a weapon against a lizard, that type of hunt will have to wait for a later date.

When Antapkos collects the fish trap, he is pleased to find a palm sized piggy perch, so named for its ability to grunt like a pig. While the size does not provide much for meat, the fish is very good to eat. Additional fortune shines on him again as one of the snares produces a fat marsh hen. The bird is a fairly uncommon sight and even more scarce to catch. The bird cannot really harm a person and does not warrant much for caution. Antapkos dispatches it by hand.



Poling back to the Pavilion area, the two men finish cleaning their catches. Cormorant feels compelled to keep the front feet and skull of his rat, while Antapkos feels compelled to keep the skull, feet, and tail feathers of his marsh hen. Each having a game animal, the piggy perch is traded for two bowls of rice, instead of having to pay coin. The hide of the rat is exchanged for 2 clams, the name of the local currency, even though it is minted in Boga City. The hide amounts to the value of a day's wage for both young men.
        *GM:*  With such a productive morning, the two can forgo the day's labor in favor of further expedition or follow through with the usual routine anyway, to begin working on a surplus. With the newly acquired carving knife, careful use will allow for the manufacture of fishing javelins from the native reed cane. The sharpened reed will not hurt a gar or lizard, but it opens greater fishing possibilities, including poling into the shallows of the ocean in search of weed mats. The floating grass mats that regularly drift on the currents from farther East, often hols fish in their shadow. Night fishing in the mud flats usually only draws gar; but sometimes, flat fish can be located, weird fish with both eyes on the same side of its body but excellent eating.     








*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP.


----------



## MacConnell (Nov 24, 2020)

*OOC:*


Posting for Player 1





Cormorant suggests they go ahead with usual labor, despite its unpleasantness. He is in no special hurry to draw undue attention to their travels. When able to leave the Flats, he wants to be forgotten by its residents. Since he felt compelled to keep it, he toys with the rat skull, during the day, to see if he can determine why.







*OOC:*


99+30


----------



## MacConnell (Nov 24, 2020)

*OOC:*


Posting for Player 2





Antapkos agrees with the logic and suggests that, after collection, the two stick to the inlets for fishing and trapping. Liking the mottled pattern of the marsh hen feathers, he thinks little of his desire to keep them; but like Cormorant, he is curious as to why he wanted the skull and feet.







*OOC:*


76


----------



## MacConnell (Nov 27, 2020)

Player 1 said:


> Cormorant suggests... toys with the rat skull...





Player 2 said:


> Antapkos agrees... the skull and feet.





Spoiler: Alchemical Analysis



Cormorant: 12(alchemy) + 10(analysis) + 129(d100) = 151, success
Time: 10 days / 151 = 2 hours, fail
Anatapkos: 18 + 11 + 76 = 105, success
Time: 10 days / 105 = 3 hours, fail


        *GM:*  Each young man feels an affinity for the item he holds, but neither is yet able to determine the nature of the desire.     
Collection is routine. With the vigor of youth, it is always routine. It is after such routine that offers any interest. The Flats are a myriad of inlets and cuts laid out through the grasses and reeds. It is not really possible to get lost, but it can be possible to lose someone or feel lost. With years of exposure, much of the marsh can be memorized, until an undue flood changes the face of it.

Poling farther than most care to venture, the two young men hope to continue to be successful with the placement of snares. More time is afforded to pay attention to the trinkets after the completion of the day's labor.

The evening proves much more peaceable than the previous one, but then the return on the snares has a marked incident of bad luck. A skunk is roped in one of the snares. Both young men are sprayed before Cormorant is able to cut the snare, and the skunk flees. Instinctively, both men realize that they can manipulate chemical waylines to negate the stench. It surprises them both and comforts their knowledge base.

This normal pattern of life continues for the next 10 days. During this time, each man collects his day's wage, a total of 5 rats and 2 hens are captured, and 6 more piggy perch are trapped. This accumulates 8 clams, after trading the hides. Still feeling the same compulsions about various parts of the game animals, Cormorant and Antapkos keep a rat and hen skull each, a pair of rat front and hen feet each, and a set of hen tail feathers each. Cleaning their own game also allows them to make more snares and small pouches. A few locals comment on the collection of game but demonstrate no special interest. It is more of an elderly congratulation for the successful effort of youths.
        *GM:*  When the Mind of each character reaches 10, the Will ability can be increased to allow the identification of the proclivity of the collected items. Re-evaluation of behavior can be assessed at this time or the current pattern can be continued, relying on luck to provide a change, but the mundaneness of normal life does wear on the psyche of the characters.     


Spoiler: Collections



8 clams: currency

Marsh Hen Feathers: 2 sets: ??
Marsh Hen Feet: 2 pair: ??
Marsh Hen Skulls: 2: ??
Marsh Rat Feet: 2 pars: ??
Marsh Rat Skulls: 2: ??










*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP.


----------



## MacConnell (Nov 28, 2020)

*OOC:*


Posting for Player 2





Of a morning, some morning, Antapkos says to Cormorant, "I am tired of this monotony, but I have no idea how to change it in any way that might stick. I sure don't want to be branded on my face and remanded back to this mud pit. We need some luck. I don't trust paying homage to the gods. They are hateful, as far as I can see."

"We can sneak into the Highlands, but how do we get people to believe we are from there?"


----------



## MacConnell (Nov 28, 2020)

*OOC:*


Posting for Player 1





Cormorant cracks his knuckles. Something he does when he is thinking. "I do not know, either. I have been thinking about getting a bigger fish trap and going out into the surf. Maybe we can catch some crabs; but other than a couple of extra coins, I do not see it getting us anywhere. Honestly, we have nothing to lose, really. Instead of homage, let's try some luck. I hear that some sailors will toss a coin instead of offering sacrifice, when they want a little luck. I don't know who answers, but I do not think it is the Maelstrom."


----------



## MacConnell (Nov 28, 2020)

*OOC:*


Posting for Player 2





Antapkos rubs his thumbs against his two forefingers of each hand. It is what he does when he is thinking. "It is worth a toss. I was hoping that mouthy girl would show up with her crew again, but it has been a tenday, now."


----------



## MacConnell (Nov 29, 2020)

Player 1 said:


> Cormorant... "... a bigger fish trap... surf... toss a coin..."





Player 2 said:


> Antapkos... "It is worth a toss...."



It was possible for either of the young men to make a fish trap. The materials are readily available in the marsh, but it would take several days to do so. Buying one would use half of their money, but impatience is harder to satiate at such a young age. Four clams were given for a new trap, and the day's labor was skipped for the two to pole out into the shallows of the ocean. Instead of trying to make it out passed the western break water, it is quicker to carry the skiff over the artificial stone barrier and set it on the other side. Atop the jetty, each throws a single coin into the channel, hoping for luck, then sets the skiff out to look for floating grass mats.

Unknown to either, the fishing is better during the current time of the cycle, would would be the Chilling season for the rest of the land, temperature not varying much in Asylim. Fish are less active, near shore, during the hottest time of the cycle when the turtles crawl ashore to lay their eggs. The water is much more clear than either youth expected, having only been exposed to the muddy waters of the Flats. The very first grass mat seemed as good of a place as any, and both traps are dropped over the side, having been baited with the vital organs of the last animals caught in snares.

Grabbing some of the seaweed and hauling it into the boat, tiny crabs and shrimp are discovered in abundance. Throwing the spent bundle back into the sea, the process is repeated several times until enough of the small crustaceans have been collected to crush into chum. Taking turns standing while the other stabilizes the craft, some chum is tossed into the water to see if it might draw some fish that may be lurking under the mat. As the chum sinks, flashes of silver dart from the shadow of the mat out to the bait. Several throws with the rudimentary fishing spears are needed before acquiring some payout. Four small mackerel are captured.

The small trap does not yield anything, but the new one sufaces with two crabs and the remains of a fish that the crabs have obviously killed. The. mutilated fish can be saved for bait. Not a bad return for a day's adventure; but as the skiff is being poled back toward the jetty, two other skiffs are seen on the beach, along with four people around a small fire. It seems unbelievable that someone could ignite a fire. No one had the materials, which is why everyone went to the pavilion. Nearing enough to see the people, it is none other than the mouthy girl and her entourage of three groupies.


Spoiler: Collections



2 clams: currency

Marsh Hen Feathers: 2 sets: ??
Marsh Hen Feet: 2 pair: ??
Marsh Hen Skulls: 2: ??
Marsh Rat Feet: 2 pars: ??
Marsh Rat Skulls: 2: ??










*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP. State intentions and provide 2 random rolls.


----------



## MacConnell (Dec 2, 2020)

*OOC:*


Posting for Player 2





Antapkos looks back at Cormorant and nods toward the beach, hoping his friend is in agreement and drives the skiff pole to turn the boat that direction.


----------



## MacConnell (Dec 2, 2020)

*OOC:*


Posting for Player 1





Cormorant nods affirmatively and lays hard on his own skiff pole. He reassures himself that this time will be different. He feels badly for about half a second about what he intends to do; but had he not been able to disarm the girl, she was out for blood.


----------



## MacConnell (Dec 2, 2020)

*OOC:*


Posting for Player 2





Getting the affirmation he desired, Antapkos yells at the girl as the skiff is being beached. "Hey Mala'kio, looks like we found you. Seems like you have been hiding after making that empty threat."

Antapkos points. "He found your knife. What do you say he returns it to you?"

He intends to leave the girls for Cormorant and go after the two Shimadow. Having previously discovered an effective combat tactic, he will take on the two, empty handed, using his talent to move air to knock them away.







*OOC:*


51, 52


----------



## MacConnell (Dec 2, 2020)

*OOC:*


Posting for Player 1





Cormorant had not really thought much on the previous incident since its occurrence; but having a chance to redeem his own sense of dignity, he pushed for confrontation. Having briefly discussed matters with Antapkos to fill in what was missed when unconscious, he has become aware that he, too, can move air. He walk deliberately toward the girl, wielding the carving knife.







*OOC:*


82, 54


----------



## MacConnell (Dec 6, 2020)

Player 2 said:


> ... Antapkos yells... intends to leave the girls for Cormorant and go after the two Shimadow.... empty handed... move air...





Player 1 said:


> Cormorant... move air.... girl... carving knife.



The girl says something to the other Ansylin that cannot be heard, then draws a new carving knife from its sheath at the small of her back. "I have another knife. After I stick this one in you, I will take my old one and stick it in you as well."

Confident and cruel, the girl is true to her previously displayed nature. It occurs to Antapkos and Cormorant that someone is backing this girl, or she has found a way to steal from the Pavilion without getting caught. She stands and waits on Cormorant. The Ansylin boy moves as if he is attempting to flank and circle around behind.

The two Shimadow boys look at one another. They are more hesitant than the girl. One of them appears as if he will throw a crude fishing spear at Antapkos. The other is readying to fight with his skiff pole, as before.


Spoiler: Collections



2 clams: currency

Marsh Hen Feathers: 2 sets: ??
Marsh Hen Feet: 2 pair: ??
Marsh Hen Skulls: 2: ??
Marsh Rat Feet: 2 pars: ??
Marsh Rat Skulls: 2: ??










*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP. State intentions. The previous random rolls have not yet been used.


----------



## MacConnell (Dec 9, 2020)

*OOC:*


Posting for Player 1





Cormorant continues to walk at the girl;but as he gets parallel to the boy, he will turn and charge him. Ignoring the knife in his hand, he will kick the boy and move air to push him away.


----------



## MacConnell (Dec 9, 2020)

*OOC:*


Posting for Player2





Antapkos runs toward the opponent who looks as if he will launch a javelin. He runs in a zig-zag pattern to make himself a harder target. He will strike that one first, with fists and mystically pushing, as well.


----------



## MacConnell (Dec 9, 2020)

Player 1 said:


> Cormorant... boy... charge him... kick... push him away.





Player 2 said:


> Antapkos... opponent... strike... fists and mystically pushing, as well.





Spoiler: Reaction



Cormorant: 16(readiness) + 12(speed) + 15(clarity) + 82(d100) = 125
Antapkos: 15 + 19 + 15 + 51 = 100
Others: 21 + 67 = 88





Spoiler: Speed of Action



Time of motion, being equal, will be ignored since parties must close to melee.
Cormorant: 100(bending) - 125(reaction) = ~0
Antapkos: 100(bending) - 100 = 0
Girl: out of position
Aboy: 200(pole) - 88 = 112
Sboy1: no motion... first
Sboy2: out of position


Antapkos is a Shimadow word for a type of heron. With both young men being called after types of birds and their closeness as friends, others took to calling them the Bird Brothers. Having decided not to move, the Shimadow boy launches his crude javelin at Antapkos before anything else happens. Cormorant and Antapkos react next, at about the same instant. The Ansylin boy acts third, but the girl and the other Shimadow boy remain out of position.


Spoiler: Physical Assault



Cormorant: 18(aggression) + 12(accuracy) + 16(fury) + 54(d00) = 100
Antapkos: 13(finesse) + 19(accuracy) + 15(clarity) + 52(d100) = 99
Others: 21 + 63 = 84

Antapkos: 19(avoidance) + 15(analysis) + 52(d100) = 86, dodged
Aboy: damage: 100 - 84 = 16% * 2 = ~1. Mind: 6 - 1 = 5, irritated
Sboy: damage: 99 - 84 = 15% * 2 = ~1. Mind: 6 - 1 = 5, irritated





Spoiler: Mystical Assault



Cormorant: 13(bending) + 16(push) + 82(d100) = 111
Antapkos: 21 + 14 + 51 = 86

Aboy: 14 + 67 = 81
damage: 111 - 81 = 30% * 2 = ~1. Mind: 5 - 1 = 4, dazed, 3 strides
Sboy: 86 - 81 = 05% * 2 = ~1. Mind: 5 - 1 = 4, dazed, prone


The fishing javelin narrowly misses Antapkos. Cormorant kicks the Ansylin boy in the chest, with the combination of the mystical assaults, sending him backward 3 strides. Antapkos strikes effectively but does not add much by moving air, merely knocking down his opponent. The girl, with her knife in hand, and the other Shimadow boy, with his skiff pole, both close to melee.

The girl yells, "I am going to gut you like a fish, mud cake!"


Spoiler: Collections



2 clams: currency

Marsh Hen Feathers: 2 sets: ??
Marsh Hen Feet: 2 pair: ??
Marsh Hen Skulls: 2: ??
Marsh Rat Feet: 2 pars: ??
Marsh Rat Skulls: 2: ??










*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP. State intentions. Provide 2 random rolls.


----------



## MacConnell (Dec 13, 2020)

*OOC:*


Posting for Player 1





Cormorant ignores the comment and his first opponent, who he has pushed away. He turns and quickly closes with the girl. He thinks to himself of the waste of such a pretty face on such a foul female, but he has no qualms about slicing her with the knife.







*OOC:*


99+22, 83


----------



## MacConnell (Dec 13, 2020)

*OOC:*


Posting for Player 2





Antapkos hopes that knocking down his first opponent will slow him enough that he will not be able to flank, as he dances away and bores down on the second boy, intending to use the same tactic.







*OOC:*


100+9, 86


----------



## MacConnell (Dec 13, 2020)

Player 1 said:


> Cormorant... closes with the girl... slicing her with the knife.





Player 2 said:


> Antapkos... bores down on the second boy, intending to use the same tactic.





Spoiler: Speed of Action



Cormorant: 200(move)
Antapkos: 100(move)
Girl: 100(bending)
Aboy: 600(move)
Sboy1: 300(move)
Sboy2: 100(move


The second Shimadow boy moves toward Antapkos, shortening the time for both to reach each other. The mouthy girl waits at ready by the fire.


Spoiler: Physical Assault



Cormorant: 18(aggression) + 12(accuracy) + 16(fury) + 121(d00) = 167
Antapkos: 13(finesse) + 19(accuracy) + 15(clarity) + 109(d100) = 156
Others: 21 + 115 = 136

Antapkos: 15(defend) + 19(avoidance) + 15(analysis) + 109(d100) = 158, dodged
Cormorant: 16 + 12 + 15 + 121 = 164, dodged
Girl: damage: 167 - 136 = 31% * 5 = 2, Body: 6 - 2 = 4
Sboy1: damage: 156 - 136 = 20% * 2 = ~1. Mind: 5 - 1 = 4, dazed, prone
Sboy2: Mind: 6 - 1 = 5, irritated, prone





Spoiler: Mystical Assault



Cormorant: 13(bending) + 16(heat) + 83(d100) = 112
Antapkos: 21 + 14(push) + 86 = 121
Girl: 8(bend) + 8(heat) + 84 = 100

Aboy: Mind: 5 - 1 = 4 + 1 = 5, irritated
Sboy1: 14 + 84 = 98. damage 121 - 98 = 23% * 6 = 1. Mind: 4 - 1 = 3, dazed, 2 strides
Sboy2: Mind: 5 - 1 = 4, dazed, 2 strides
Girl: 6(conditioning) + 8(fury) + 84(d100) = 98
damage: 112 - 98 = 14% * 2 = ~1. Body: 4 - 1 = 3, injured


The second Shimadow boy swings his skiff pole overhead, but Antapkos dodges to his left, stepping in and punching the boy in the torso with both fists and a pulse of air, sending him backward 2 strides. He then turns at the ready when the first Shimadow boy reaches him, unable to make an effective flank. Empty handed, the first one fails to connect with his thrown punch, but Antapkos ripostes with a palm shove and another pulse of air, sending this one back 2 strides.

The girl flicks her knife with a quick backhand, but Cormorant is able to avoid the blow, deflecting with his empty left hand. The instant he touches her, he feels an unnatural warmth, but reflexively resists any damage. Instinctively at that same instant, he realizes that he, too, can bend thermal waylines. When he flicks his own knife, slicing into the front of her left shoulder, he reverses the flux of the heat, causing the girl further harm. She is significantly injured.

The Ansylin boy is still in the process of closing the distance after regaining his feet. He is grabbing his skiff pole which is stuck, standing in the sand.


Spoiler: Collections



2 clams: currency

Marsh Hen Feathers: 2 sets: ??
Marsh Hen Feet: 2 pair: ??
Marsh Hen Skulls: 2: ??
Marsh Rat Feet: 2 pars: ??
Marsh Rat Skulls: 2: ??










*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP. Combat continues. State intentions. Provide 2 random rolls.


----------



## MacConnell (Dec 16, 2020)

*OOC:*


Posting for Player 1





Seeing the possibility of being flanked, Cormorant intends to move around the girl, as well as trying to cut her and heat her again. He hopes to put the girl in between him and the Ansylin boy.







*OOC:*


10, 25


----------



## MacConnell (Dec 16, 2020)

*OOC:*


Posting for Player 2





Pleased with the effectiveness of his strategy, Antapkos leaps toward his first opponent hoping that he can kick him and push more air before the boy completely stands.







*OOC:*


19, 75


----------



## MacConnell (Dec 22, 2020)

Player 1 said:


> ... Cormorant intends to move around the girl... cut... heat...





Player 2 said:


> ... Antapkos leaps... kick... push more...



The girl flinches at her serious wound, though shows no sign of backing down. She spits at Cormorant, with murder in her eyes. "You're a Bender!"

The three boys hear those words as they try to press the advantage of their numbers, but all three are now afraid, which hinders the assaults. It was foolish of the girl to spit those words, but foolishness so often accompanies narcissism.


Spoiler: Speed of Action



Cormorant: 100(bend)
Antapkos: 100(bend)
Girl: 100(bending) + 300(injured) = 400
Aboy: 300(move)
Sboy1: 200(pole) + 230(prone) = 430
Sboy2: 200(pole) + 220(prone) = 420





Spoiler: Mystical Assault



Cormorant: 13(bending) + 16(heat) + 10(d100) = 39
Antapkos: 21 + 14(push) + 19 = 54
Girl: 8(bend) + 8(heat) + 05 = 23

Aboy:
Sboy1: Mind: 4 - 1 = 3 + 1 = 4, dazed.
Sboy2: 14 + 23 = 37.
damage: 54 - 37 = 17% * 6 = ~1. Mind: 5 - 1 = 4, dazed, prone

Girl: 6(conditioning) + 8(fury) + 23 (d100) = 37, insignificant
Body: 4 - 1 = 3, injured





Spoiler: Physical Assault



Cormorant: 18(aggression) + 12(accuracy) + 16(fury) + 25(d00) = 71
Antapkos: 13(finesse) + 19(accuracy) + 15(clarity) + 75(d100) = 121
Others: 21 + 40 = 61

Antapkos: 15(defend) + 19(avoidance) + 15(analysis) + 75(d100) = 123, dodged
Cormorant: 16 + 12 + 15 + 25 = 68, dodged

Girl: damage: 71 - 61 = 10% * 5 = 1 x 3, Body: 3 - 3 = 0, incapacitated
Sboy1:
Sboy2: 121 - 61 = 60% * 2 = 1. Mind: 4 - 1 = 3, dazed


The second barrage of assaults is more awkward by all involved, perhaps the initial adrenaline had been burned, causing a pendulum effect. Both Cormorant and Antapkos engage their first target, almost simultaneously. Cormorant is unable to mystically heat the girl but does draw an additional cut on her as her moves. Being slowed as she is from her previous injuries, he is able to cut her twice more before she can move. The additional cuts cause her only movement to be falling to the ground, incapacitated. She is still conscious. Cormorant turns to see that the Ansylin boy has retrieved his skiff pole but is not yet close enough to attack.

Antapkos manages to push air but not nearly as efficiently as he had on his first assaults. Alternating between opponents, he is able to keep either boy from bing able to stand and continues to pummel on them until they lose consciousness.

Only the Ansylin boy remains standing; and with a look of terror on his face, turns to run. There is really no place to run. Cormorant and Antapkos are between him and further inland. he can only run toward the jetty or out into the ocean. The boy cannot swim.


Spoiler: Collections



2 clams: currency

Marsh Hen Feathers: 2 sets: ??
Marsh Hen Feet: 2 pair: ??
Marsh Hen Skulls: 2: ??
Marsh Rat Feet: 2 pars: ??
Marsh Rat Skulls: 2: ??










*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP. State intentions. Provide 2 random rolls.


----------



## MacConnell (Dec 25, 2020)

*OOC:*


Posting for Player 1





Cormorant realizes, with all due certainty, that he cannot let this boy run. Whether he likes it or not, this encounter must only contain survivors from one side. He takes off running after the boy, understanding that he must end his life. No one can know that he is a Bender. He did not even realize such himself, until the girl spat such words at him, but it is true.







*OOC:*


59, 75


----------



## MacConnell (Dec 25, 2020)

*OOC:*


Posting for Player 2






Antapkos sees that Cormorant is going for the boy. Since the two Shimadow boys are unconscious for the moment, he walks over to the girl. He bends waylines to make his hand glow before taking her knife from her and slitting her throat. "Your rein of terror has come to an end, Mala'kio. We cannot let you tell of our gifts. Good riddance."







*OOC:*


66, 30


----------



## MacConnell (Dec 26, 2020)

Player 1 said:


> Cormorant... takes off running after the boy... must end his life...





Player 2 said:


> Antapkos... walks over to the girl... taking her knife from her and slitting her throat...



Being taller and faster, it takes little time for Cormorant to catch the fleeing boy. Having reservations about the need to take his life, much more to stab him in the back, he trips him. The boy falls, and Cormorant falls on him, sticking the knife in his belly. He cups his other hand over the boy's mouth and then sticks the knife in his neck. The boy is done.

Antapkos learns a valuable lesson about conscious Benders. Ceramic works as a conduit. Even if no bodily contact is made, when he touches the knife in her hand, the girl bends mystical waylines to siphon life from him. It is not enough and despite his initial shock at the occurrence, Antapkos kills the girl without further adieu. He quickly walks over to end each Shimadow boy, as well. Such is the nature of survival in a city that has become a hostile place to live. The Bird Brothers find themselves standing among the corpses of four fallen by their hands.


Spoiler: Character Data



Antapkos: Body: 10 - 1 = 9, irritated
Cormorant: full wellness





Spoiler: Collections



2 clams: currency

Marsh Hen Feathers: 2 sets: ??
Marsh Hen Feet: 2 pair: ??
Marsh Hen Skulls: 2: ??
Marsh Rat Feet: 2 pars: ??
Marsh Rat Skulls: 2: ??










*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP. State intentions. Provide a random roll.


----------



## MacConnell (Dec 26, 2020)

Far away on the eastern coast some twenty cycles back, in a small Spiofthest village located at the mouth of the river the locals call Downdraft, an unseasonably strong storm had raised concern. It was not the only concern that night. A young mother was to give birth any minute. There was a bright flash of light followed by a loud, thundering rumble. Rains are not usually so violent, not even in the early Drenching Season, and this was the Chilling Season. A cold draft of wind had come down from the mountains for two days before the warm sea air had objected, and the rain started, a cold rain for the southeast of the continent. A day's walk southward and the forest became jungle. Just as the rumbling stopped, the cry of the mother giving birth was emitted. The newborn coughed twice and drew its first breath of air, without any need to force the issue. The storm ceased and all was quiet. For a people not much prone to superstition, it has some portent.





The new baby boy was a bit small, when compared to the normal birth and, once cleaned, rather pale, even for a Spiofthest. These Faethrins are not cloud white like the Shimadow. They are more the color of beach sand, but evenly so. In addition to the unnatural paleness, this child also had freckles across his shoulders and upper back and sporadically about his legs. As it so happens, the freckles did not fade with age. His hair, when it came in, was as white as his skin, so much so that the people began to wonder if the father had been Shimadow. The particular revelrous festival that led to the eventual procreation had its participants masked. The young maiden claimed that it was the Wayward Traveler, but most actually believed him to be a myth, just a story to add to the revelry of the Planters' Festival. The claim reassured rather than disuade the elder, more skeptical, members of the village to believe that a Shimadow had infiltrated their festival. Rather than harbor avarice toward the woman, it was more the nature of these people to be thankful that she was not hurt.
        *GM:*  This proceeding opens the possibility for a third player with the introduction of an additional character of the Spiofthest tribe, of either gender. These two storylines will eventually merge.


----------



## MacConnell (Dec 29, 2020)

*OOC:*


Posting for Player 1





Cormorant grabs the Ansylin boy by the ankles and starts to drag the body back with the others, then thinks better of it. He walks back over to Antapkos. "How do you want to handle this? I don't think it is a good idea to just leave them here."

Once a decision is made, Cormorant will search the bodies, looking for anything of importance.







*OOC:*


63


----------



## MacConnell (Dec 29, 2020)

*OOC:*


Posting for Player 2





Antapkos stands and looks around. He rubs his thumbs against the two forefingers of each hand before speaking. "Well, dismembering them and dropping the parts in the ocean seems the best option, but it also seems psychotic, not something I think that I can do. We should separate them. That way, even if discovered, it will happen individually and little association should be made. I am thinking that we carry one of the Shimadow boys back into the marsh, here, leave the Ansylin boy in the surf, take the girl out to the end of the jetty where the tide will take her out, and carry the last Shimadow bot down the beach. We keep one of their skiffs and drift the other where we drop the girl."

Antapkos will help search the bodies before they are moved.







*OOC:*


51


----------



## MacConnell (Dec 31, 2020)

Player 1 said:


> Cormorant... will search...





Player 2 said:


> Antapkos... will help search...



The decision being made, the fallen are searched before moved. Cormorant notices a feather talisman, but everything else is non-essential food stuff. Recognizing the talisman as being identical to the ones already possessed, it is disregarded.

Both young men are needed to carry the first boy back into the marsh. Some effort is made to disguise the trampled grass. The second boy is carried into the surf. While dismemberment is out of the question, venting the body so that it sinks is of no consequence. Afterward, the Bird Brothers separate. Cormorant takes the remaining boy westerward, down the coast. Antapkos takes the girl and the third skiff out to the end of the jetty but must wait for the outgoing tide, hoping no fishing vessel comes along. Even if so, not much would be noted of the two skiffs or the people. The girl would appear sleeping, without close examination.


Spoiler: Character Data



Antapkos: full wellness
Cormorant: full wellness





Spoiler: Collections



2 clams: currency

Marsh Hen Feathers: 2 sets: ??
Marsh Hen Feet: 2 pair: ??
Marsh Hen Skulls: 2: ??
Marsh Rat Feet: 2 pars: ??
Marsh Rat Skulls: 2: ??










*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP. State intentions for the necessary wait time. Provide a random roll.


----------



## MacConnell (Jan 1, 2021)

*OOC:*


Posting for Player 2





Antapkos tethers the two skiffs together and secures his to the jetty, so that they will not drift apart or away. When the tide changes, he will vent the girl, loose her skiff, and flip it. In the mean time, he drops his fish trap over to see what he may catch. Thinking about it, he does something never before attempted. He takes a useless piece of seashell collected from the beach and causes it to glow with a red illumination. He uses this for bait.







*OOC:*


98+1


----------



## MacConnell (Jan 1, 2021)

*OOC:*


Posting for Player 1





Hoping to find a natural cut from the sea to the marsh or at least a narrow section of beach that mat offer a wash over, Cormorant will vent and deposit the body there. He will also set snares back in the marsh, while he waits for the tide to change.







*OOC:*


96+40


----------



## MacConnell (Jan 5, 2021)

Player 2 said:


> Antapkos tethers... will vent... and flip... and causes... red illumination...





Player 1 said:


> ... Cormorant will vent and deposit... set snares...



It takes half of the day before the tide shifts, and the bodies can be disposed. In the mean time, fortune smiles upon the trapping ventures. The innovative concept of using a red light for bait results in a basketful of piggy perch, seven of which are sizable enough for food or trade. As edible birds are more active during the day, Cormorant captures a marsh hen in one snare and, by chance, a teal in another.

Both young men are surprised and pleased with each other's catch. Back at the Pavilion, no one seems to pay any mind to the fact that the two no longer share a skiff. No one really pays much attention to anyone else outside of their own close knit unit. The records' clerk is a different matter. His notifications are irritating. While he could not identify either of the Bird Brothers even if forced and probably could not differentiate which name belonged to whom, his records are meticulous and accurate. He conveys that neither made yesterday's quota and that neither paid their repective dues. Owed fees must be paid before any compensation would be given for labor or collections.

Fortunately, the bountiful collection of fish and foul allows the fees to be paid with four coins left to spare. The clerk notes the payment in his records and points to it as a sort of mockery, knowing that Flats residents could not read. Unaware of the potential of the Bird Brothers, he cannot realize that both have learned numbers just from exposure and both can make a repeatable mark for his own moniker.

During polite conversation with the elderly cooks and other Pavilion workers, some questions are asked about how far into the marsh the two youths are willing to venture to return with such game. The response is actually irrelevant. They are only making small talk.


Spoiler: Character Data



Antapkos: full wellness
Cormorant: full wellness





Spoiler: Collections



2 clams: currency

Marsh Hen Feathers: 2 sets: ??
Marsh Hen Feet: 2 pair: ??
Marsh Hen Skulls: 2: ??
Marsh Rat Feet: 2 pars: ??
Marsh Rat Skulls: 2: ??










*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP. Provide a random roll. Decision needs to be made on mode of behavior, if no change will be made for the next Tenday or if an attempt will be made to alter life.


----------



## MacConnell (Jan 7, 2021)

*OOC:*


Posting for Player 1





Teal being a new capture, Cormorant decides to determine if any of its parts lend a compulsion like those of the marsh rats and hens. At some point, he makes suggestion to Antapkos.

"I am thinking we should give a tenday to see if anything untoward develops, then see about a change in venue, whether we have a coin or not."







*OOC:*


48


----------



## MacConnell (Jan 7, 2021)

*OOC:*


Posting for Player 2





Antapkos rubs his thumbs against is forefingers, thinking briefly. "That's fine. Let's skip the labor, though, and head out into the marsh to see what we can capture. I will show you a trick with the fish trap."







*OOC:*


62


----------



## MacConnell (Jan 12, 2021)

Player 1 said:


> Cormorant decides to determine... makes suggestion...





Player 2 said:


> Antapkos... thinking briefly...





Spoiler: Alchemical Sensitivity



Cormorant: 15(alchemy) + 17(analysis) + 48(d100) = 80, fail


Cormorant can intuit nothing concerning the teal but keeps some tail feathers and the skull, anyway.

Taking the tenday and skipping the monotonous labor of picking, cutting, or digging, the two young men pole their skiffs for half a day before stopping in some random cut to drop the trap and set snares. At nightfall, Antapkos demonstrates his newly found talent to make a stone glow and use it to bait the fish trap. Cormorant is intrigued, even more so to discover that, he too, can perform the same task. Traveling farther each day, for the next three days, the two find themselves in a part of the marsh seemingly undisturbed by the passage of other people.


Spoiler: Active Search



Antapkos: 19(observation) + 18(clarity) + 62(d100) = 99
Cormorant: 15 + 18 + 48 = 81


Catching nothing unusual, the two collect some perch and marsh rats each day, enough to make the effort worth skipping the labor, except for once catching a skunk. It is on the return trip that something untoward occurs. Never before having any occasion or cause to engage any of the Ansylin Javeliniers, it seems a bit tenuous that the guards would hail the two.

There are four guards. Three are Shimadow, and one is Ansylin. This is not unusual, as most javleiniers are Shimadow. The Ansylin appears to be in charge of the unit and it is he that speaks, inquiring after the disappearance of none other than the Mala'kio. It is quite out of the ordinary for a guard to ask anything of a missing Flats resident.


Spoiler: Character Data



Antapkos: full wellness
Cormorant: full wellness





Spoiler: Collections



2 clams: currency

Marsh Hen Feathers: 2 sets: ??
Marsh Hen Feet: 2 pair: ??
Marsh Hen Skulls: 2: ??
Marsh Rat Feet: 2 pars: ??
Marsh Rat Skulls: 2: ??










*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP. Provide a random roll. State responses.


----------



## MacConnell (Jan 15, 2021)

*OOC:*


Posting for Player 1





Cormorant plants his pole to steady his skiff. He shows no expression on his face as he speaks. "I thought all of us mud cakes were the same to you. I cannot image why you would be asking after one. Even if I had seen her, I do not know if I would know her."







*OOC:*


86


----------



## MacConnell (Jan 15, 2021)

*OOC:*


Posting for Player 2





Always a bit more antagonistic, Antapkos cannot help but prod the guard a bit, even though he suspects that it is a bad idea. "Has someone paid you to look into a missing Flats resident. Who has that kind of coin?"







*OOC:*


85


----------



## MacConnell (Jan 15, 2021)

There are two guards per skiff. The Ansylin is in the back of the one butted up against Cormorant's. He grips his skiff pole to control his ire and eases the skiff sideways to have a better view of Antapkos, across the way. "As it so happens, this particular girl is my daughter. No one need pay me to look for her. I want to find her. I know she is missing. I do not find your responses to be helpful. I find them callously apathetic. Maybe if I drown you two, I will feel less angry about the whole situation."


Spoiler: Character Data



Antapkos: full wellness
Cormorant: full wellness





Spoiler: Collections



2 clams: currency

Marsh Hen Feathers: 2 sets: ??
Marsh Hen Feet: 2 pair: ??
Marsh Hen Skulls: 2: ??
Marsh Rat Feet: 2 pars: ??
Marsh Rat Skulls: 2: ??










*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP. State responses. The random roll is not yet used.


----------



## MacConnell (Jan 20, 2021)

*OOC:*


Posting for @Eitan Olevsky





 Cormorant lifts his pole and drops it in his skiff, allowing the boat to begin to drift. If hostile action is initiated by one of the guards, he intends to fall onto the edge of their skiff, trying to capsize it. He thinks to himself, ~I see where the girl got her bad attitude.~

He says to the guard, "Drowning two boys will not help you find your daughter. If her attitude is anything like your own, she is probably dead or out trying to bully someone into doing her bidding. If you want to drown me, I hope you can swim."








*OOC:*


86


----------



## MacConnell (Jan 20, 2021)

*OOC:*


Posting for @Dana McCoy





Antapkos smiles at the angry words of his friend. It is the most emotion he has ever seen him display. He drops his skiff pole on the bottom of the boat, allowing his skiff to begin to drift. Most javelineers are known to be bullies, but having his life threatened, he considers to be a new low. Realizing that the situation is most likely going to degrade into violence, he reaches over and catches hold of the Shimadow skiff before his can drift away. He is prepared to abandon his own boat and enter the water to keep it from being capsized and losing the collected game.







*OOC:*


85


----------



## MacConnell (Jan 27, 2021)

Eitan said:


> Cormorant... says...





Dana said:


> Antapkos... is prepared...



The man who had spoken, who is apparently the leader of the javelineer unit, grinds his teeth and commands, "Kill the worthless mud grubbers!"


Spoiler: Reaction



Antapkos: 17(readiness) + 19(speed) + 18(clarity) + 86(d100) = 140
Cormorant: 16 + 16 + 18 + 85 = 135
Javelineers: 12 + 11 + 10 + 85 = 118


        *GM:*  Antapkos reacts first, then Cormorant, then the javelineers.     


Spoiler: Character Data



Antapkos: full wellness
Cormorant: full wellness





Spoiler: Collections



2 clams: currency

Marsh Hen Feathers: 2 sets: ??
Marsh Hen Feet: 2 pair: ??
Marsh Hen Skulls: 2: ??
Marsh Rat Feet: 2 pars: ??
Marsh Rat Skulls: 2: ??










*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP. State intentions and provide two random rolls.


----------



## MacConnell (Jan 27, 2021)

Posting for @Dana McCoy
Antapkos rolls into the water from his crouched position, maintaining his touch on the other skiff in order to heat it in an attempt to ignite the reeds from which it is made.







*OOC:*


68, 41


----------



## MacConnell (Jan 27, 2021)

Posting for @Eitan Olevsky
Cormorant jumps from his skiff, shoving it back and away as he hopes to land on the edge of the other skiff and capsize it, throwing it two standing occupants into the water with him.







*OOC:*


73, 52


----------



## MacConnell (Jan 29, 2021)

Dana McCoy said:


> Antapkos rolls... touch... heat...





Eitan said:


> Cormorant jumps... capsize...





Spoiler: Speed of Action



Antapkos: 100(move / bend) - 140 = ~0
Cormorant: 100(move) - 135 = ~0
Javelineers: 200(javelins) - 118 = 82


The three javelineers under the command of the Ansylin who was speaking, all lift a javelin to launch it. Antapkos rolls from his skiff into the water, and Cormorant jumps for the other boat before any of the three can throw.


Spoiler: Mystical Assault



Antapkos: 21(bending) + 17(heat) + 68(d100) = 106, success





Spoiler: Physical Assault



Cormorant: 19(agression) + 17(accuracy) + 19(fury) + 73(d100) = 128

Javelineers: 14(aggression) + 12(contortion) + 10(fury) + 67(d100) = 113


Holding to the skiff belonging to two of the Shimadow javelineers, though Antapkos rolls into the water, he causes the skiff to ignite in flame. The flame begins to spread quickly upon the boat made of lashed reeds. The two men panic at the sight of the flames, causing themselves to fall into the water. The skiff continues to burn as it drifts away. One of the guards screams as he hits the water. "He's a Bender!"

Cormorant lands on the edge of the other boat. The two men try to maintain their balance, but neither can do so. The boat flips and now everyone finds himself immersed in the muddy water. Though the guards held onto their readied javelins, none could manage a throw. The water is deep enough in the channel to require everyone to swim. The guards all begin trying to make for the shallows, of which they are closer than either Antapkos or Cormorant. The Ansylin guard has his skiff pole but not a javelin.


Spoiler: Character Data



Antapkos: full wellness
Cormorant: full wellness





Spoiler: Collections



2 clams: currency

Marsh Hen Feathers: 2 sets: ??
Marsh Hen Feet: 2 pair: ??
Marsh Hen Skulls: 2: ??
Marsh Rat Feet: 2 pars: ??
Marsh Rat Skulls: 2: ??










*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP. State intentions and provide two random rolls.


----------



## MacConnell (Feb 3, 2021)

Posting for @Dana McCoy
Antapkos visualizes his direction with his head above water, then ducks under to swim toward the right flank of the Shimadow guard farthest to his left. When he surfaces he will attempt to touch the man. Feeling particularly agitated about the whole situation, he thinks that he may be able to give the guard an electric jolt, though he has never before attempted such a thing.







*OOC:*


81, 21


----------



## MacConnell (Feb 3, 2021)

Posting for @Eitan Olevsky
Cormorant draws his carving knife and attempts to swim around the Shimadow guard to get to the Ansylin guard. This being a dire situation of life and death, he has no reservation about using the knife to kill. Knowing that he can perform such a feat, he will also mystically heat the man when he makes contact.







*OOC:*


85, 53


----------



## MacConnell (Feb 4, 2021)

Dana said:


> Antapkos visualizes... ducks... surfaces... touch... electric jolt...





Eitan said:


> Cormorant,,, knife... swim... kill... heat...





Spoiler: Speed of Action



Antapkos: 100bend), 200
Cormorant: 100(bend), 200
Javelineers: 82 + 200(javelins) = 282





Spoiler: Mystical Assault



Antapkos: 21(bending) + 18(shock) + 81(d100) = 119
Cormorant: 19 + 19 + 85 = 123

Javelineers: 14(conditioning) + 10(fury) + 83(d100) = 107





Spoiler: Physical Assault



Cormorant: 19(aggression) + 18(accuracy) + 19(fury) + 53(d100) = 109
Javelineers: 14(finesse) + 12(accuracy) + 10(clarity) + 37(d100) = 73

Cormorant: 17(defend) + 18(avoid) + 17(analysis) + 53(d100) = 105
Anatapkos: 19 + 19 + 18 + 21 = 77
Javelineers: 14 + 12 + 10 + 37 = 73





Spoiler: Combat Data



JS1: 119 - 107 = 12% * 2 = ~1 x 2. Body: 10 - 2 = 8, hurt.
JS3: 109 - 73 = 36% * 5 = 2 x 2. Body: 10 - 4 = 6, injured.
123 - 107 = 16% * 2 = ~1 x 2. Body: 6 - 2 = 4, injured.


When Anatapkos surfaces, the Shimadow javelineer spins in the water to face the produced sound to see Antapkos reaching for him with a bare hand. When the hand makes contact a slight electric jolt results, but it is not enough to cause any real damage. Antapkos performs the same task twice before the guard can act. Choking up on his weapon, the guard attempts to stab the boy, but narrowly misses. The second Shimadow guard continues to swim toward the shallows.

Seeing the movement of Cormorant, the Ansylin javelineer continues to push backward in the water to reach the shallows, but the Shimadow interferes with his path. Unaware of the ready knife under the water, the Shimadow takes a slice to the left arm and the ribs. The cuts burns unnaturally causing more pain. The attempt to stab Cormorant with his javelin is badly aimed, as a result.

Never having faced any resistance, the guards are a bit out of sorts in how to exactly combat two competent youths. They are angry and anxious, both at the same time. No mud grubber has ever before dared to stand up to a guard. This was proving as dangerous as fighting a marsh lizard. The Shimadow guard engaging Cormorant is in fairly bad condition.


Spoiler: Character Data



Antapkos: full wellness
Cormorant: full wellness





Spoiler: Collections



2 clams: currency

Marsh Hen Feathers: 2 sets: ??
Marsh Hen Feet: 2 pair: ??
Marsh Hen Skulls: 2: ??
Marsh Rat Feet: 2 pars: ??
Marsh Rat Skulls: 2: ??










*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP. State combat actions and provide two random rolls.


----------



## MacConnell (Feb 5, 2021)

Posting for @Dana McCoy
Antapkos will attempt to get behind and choke the guard he is fighting. He will continue to mystically shock him.







*OOC:*


64, 82


----------



## MacConnell (Feb 5, 2021)

Posting for @Eitan Olevsky
Cormorant ignores the Ansylin guard for the moment and seeks to press his advantage against the Shimadow guard. He will continue to try to stick him with the knife and mystically heat him.







*OOC:*


46, 128


----------



## MacConnell (Feb 11, 2021)

Dana said:


> Antapkos... choke... shock...





Eitan said:


> Cormorant... press... Shimadow... knife... heat...





Spoiler: Mystical Assault



Antapkos: 21(bending) + 18(shock) + 64(d100) = 103
Cormorant: 19 + 19 + 46 = 74

Javelineers: 14(conditioning) + 10(fury) + 40(d100) = 64





Spoiler: Physical Assault



Cormorant: 19(aggression) + 18(accuracy) + 19(fury) + 128(d100) = 184
Antapkos: 19 + 19 + 18 + 82 = 138
Javelineers: 14(finesse) + 12(accuracy) + 10(clarity) + 95(d100) = 131

Cormorant: 17(defend) + 18(avoid) + 17(analysis) + 128(d100) = 180
Anatapkos: 19 + 19 + 18 + 82 = 138
Javelineers: 14 + 12 + 10 + 95 = 131





Spoiler: Combat Data



JS1: 103 - 64 = 39% * 2 = 1. Body: 8 - 1 = 7, hurt.
138 - 131 = 7% - 12 < 1, ineffective
JS3: 184 - 131 = 53% * 5 = 3 - 2(deflect) = 1. Body: 4 - 1 = 3, injured.
74 - 64 = 10% * 2 = ~1. Body: 3 - 1 = 2, injured.


The Ansylin guard and one of the Shimadow make it to more shallow water where they can stand. The Ansylin guard glares in frustration, as he has no javelin that he can throw. The Shimadow readies his aim.

Cormorant cuts and heats his enemy, again. The taint of blood becomes visible in the water. That guard is near his end. Antapkos gets his arm around the neck of his enemy, but the guard slips the hold, though he receives another electric shock at the body contact.

The Ansylin guard futilely shouts encouragement at the guard fighting Cormorant. The Shimadow looks for a clear line to throw his javelin at Antapkos.


Spoiler: Character Data



Antapkos: full wellness
Cormorant: full wellness





Spoiler: Collections



2 clams: currency

Marsh Hen Feathers: 2 sets: ??
Marsh Hen Feet: 2 pair: ??
Marsh Hen Skulls: 2: ??
Marsh Rat Feet: 2 pars: ??
Marsh Rat Skulls: 2: ??










*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP. State combat actions and provide two random rolls.


----------



## MacConnell (Feb 24, 2021)

Posting for @Dana McCoy
Seeing that his other enemy has made it to shallow ground, Antapkos realizes that he will likely throw his javelin. Though he was unable to previously catch the guard in a choke, he makes the same assaults again, also hoping to use him for cover.







*OOC:*


87, 82


----------



## MacConnell (Feb 24, 2021)

Posting for @Eitan Olevsky
Ignoring the antics of the Ansylin guard, Cormorant presses his advantage with the one he is fighting. He sees no reason to change an effective tactic. If he kills the guard he will take his javelin.







*OOC:*


75, 65


----------



## MacConnell (Feb 25, 2021)

Dana said:


> ... Antapkos... makes the same assaults...





Eitan said:


> ... Cormorant... sees no reason to change an effective tactic...





Spoiler: Mystical Assault



Antapkos: 21(bending) + 18(shock) + 87(d100) = 126
Cormorant: 19 + 19 + 75 = 113

Javelineers: 14(conditioning) + 10(fury) + 78(d100) = 102





Spoiler: Physical Assault



Cormorant: 19(aggression) + 18(accuracy) + 19(fury) + 65(d100) = 121
Antapkos: 19 + 19 + 18 + 82 = 138
Javelineers: 14(finesse) + 12(accuracy) + 10(clarity) + 69(d100) = 105
Lizard: 28(aggression) + 16 + 79 = 123

Cormorant: 17(defend) + 18(avoid) + 17(analysis) + 65(d100) = 117
Anatapkos: 19 + 19 + 18 + 82 = 138
Javelineers: 14 + 12 + 10 + 69 = 105
Lizard: 28 + 16 + 79 = 123





Spoiler: Combat Data



JS1: 126 - 102 = 24% * 2 = ~1. Body: 7 - 1 = 6, injured.
138 - 105 = 33%. Held. 33 - 12 = 21% * 4 = 1. Mind: 10 - 1 = 9
JS3: 113 - 102 = 11% * 2 = ~1. Body: 2 - 1 = 1, injured.
121 - 105 = 16% * 5 = 1 - 2(deflect), ineffective.
JA: 123 - 105 = 18% * 5 = 1 Body: 10 - 1 = 9. 18 - 12 = 6, Held.


Antapkos manages to successfully grip his opponent around the neck, initiating some loss of breathing. Additionally, he shocks more life from the foe, who is now held from behind. The Shimadow who had gained the shallows throws his javelin but misses badly, now having no weapon with which to continue an assault.

Cormorant heats his foe, nearly killing him, but his knife cut only contacts protective clothing.

Perhaps it was the noise of the conflict. Perhaps it was the smell of blood in the water. Perhaps it may have even been some fortuitous fulfillment of having tossed coins upon the water. Whatever caused it, a lizard, every bit as long as a man is tall, was disturbed from its sunning and launches itself at the nearest person, who happened to be the Ansylin guard. The lizard catches the man's leg in its toothed maw and holds on.






The violence of the encounter has just been multiplied by an unpredictable factor of danger. The men must contend with one another and a lizard.


Spoiler: Character Data



Antapkos: full wellness
Cormorant: full wellness





Spoiler: Collections



2 clams: currency

Marsh Hen Feathers: 2 sets: ??
Marsh Hen Feet: 2 pair: ??
Marsh Hen Skulls: 2: ??
Marsh Rat Feet: 2 pars: ??
Marsh Rat Skulls: 2: ??










*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP. State combat actions and provide two random rolls.


----------



## MacConnell (Mar 4, 2021)

Posting for @Eitan Olevsky
Cormorant hopes to finish his guard with a heated knife. Afterward, since the body should float, he will push it toward the lizard that is attacking the Ansylin guard, to use it as a distraction.







*OOC:*


51, 68


----------



## MacConnell (Mar 4, 2021)

Posting for @Dana McCoy
Since Antapkos has managed to get a hold on his Shimadow guard, he will continue to try to choke him but will manipulate mystical waylines to slow his mental function, instead of trying to shock him.







*OOC:*


48, 71


----------



## MacConnell (Mar 5, 2021)

Eitan said:


> Cormorant... heated knife...





Dana said:


> ... Antapkos... choke... slow his mental function...





Spoiler: Mystical Assault



Antapkos: 21(bending) + 18(muddle) + 48(d100) = 87
Cormorant: 19 + 19 + 51 = 89

Javelineers: 14(conditioning) + 10(fury) + 45(d100) = 69





Spoiler: Physical Assault



Cormorant: 19(aggression) + 18(accuracy) + 19(fury) + 68(d100) = 124
Antapkos: 19 + 19 + 18 + 71 = 129 + 100(holding) = 229
Javelineers: 14(finesse) + 12(accuracy) + 10(clarity) + 65(d100) = 101
Lizard: 28(aggression) + 16 + 70 = 114 + 100(holding) = 214

Cormorant: 17(defend) + 18(avoid) + 17(analysis) + 68(d100) = 120
Anatapkos: 19 + 19 + 18 + 71 = 127
Javelineers: 14 + 12 + 10 + 65 = 101
Lizard: 28 + 16 + 70 = 114





Spoiler: Combat Data



JS1: Body: 7 - 1 = 6, injured.
229 - 101 = 128%. Held.  - 12 = 116% * 4 = 5 x 2. Mind: 9 - 10 = -1, unconscious
87 - 69 = 18% * 2 = ~1. Mind: -1 - 1 = -2, unconscious.
JS3: 89 - 69 = 20% * 2 = ~1. Body: 1 - 1 = 0, incapacitated.
124 - 101 = 23% * 5 = 1 - 2(deflect), ineffective.
JA: 214 - 101 = 113% * 5 = 6 Body: 9 - 6 = 3, injured.
L: 201 - 114 = 87% * 2 = 2 - 1(soak) = 1. Mind: 2 - 1 = 1. irritated.


Perhaps the murky water or just its physical presence hinders Cormorant's assault, but his knife does not find flesh, only clothing. The generated heat, though, is enough to incapacitate the man. As his body floats, Cormorant eases it across the water toward the combat with the lizard and the Ansylin.

Having inflicted enough harm already, Antapkos manages to squeeze on the javelineers neck twice, taking his consciousness, before the guard can act.

Despite having his leg in the lizards mouth and having sustained significant harm, the Ansylin guard manages to hit the lizard with his bare fist with enough force to almost knock it out.


Spoiler: Character Data



Antapkos: full wellness
Cormorant: full wellness





Spoiler: Collections



2 clams: currency

Marsh Hen Feathers: 2 sets: ??
Marsh Hen Feet: 2 pair: ??
Marsh Hen Skulls: 2: ??
Marsh Rat Feet: 2 pars: ??
Marsh Rat Skulls: 2: ??










*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP. State combat actions and provide two random rolls.


----------



## MacConnell (Mar 11, 2021)

Posting for @Eitan Olevsky
Cormorant grabs the javelin from the guard he incapacitated and swims through the water to the right flank of the floating guard to stand up in the shallows to the side of the combat with the lizard and the Ansylin guard. He will approach close enough to stab the guard with the javelin. He will worry about the lizard after.







*OOC:*


80


----------



## MacConnell (Mar 11, 2021)

Posting for @Dana McCoy
Since it stands to reason that the porcelain blades on the javelins will not completely sink the wooden shafts, Antapkos hopes to grab both, the one from his melee and the one thrown by the other, before he ducks under the murky water so that the remaining Shimadow guard cannot see him as he swims toward shallow water to the left of his quarry. Once he surfaces, he will stalk the guard with a javelin in each hand. He will not throw one, only use them for melee.







*OOC:*


85


----------



## MacConnell (Mar 17, 2021)

Eitan said:


> Cormorant grabs the javelin... swims... right flank... stab the guard with the javelin...





Dana said:


> ... Antapkos hopes... ducks under the murky water... stalk the guard... melee.





Spoiler: Mystical Assault



Antapkos: 21(bending) + 18(muddle) +
Cormorant: 19 + 19 +

Javelineers: 14(conditioning) + 10(fury) +





Spoiler: Physical Assault



Cormorant: 19(aggression) + 18(accuracy) + 19(fury) + 80(d100) = 136
Antapkos: 19 + 19 + 18 + 85 = 143
Javelineers: 14(finesse) + 12(accuracy) + 10(clarity) + 73(d100) = 109
Lizard: 28(aggression) + 16 + 83 = 127 + 100(holding) = 227

Cormorant: 17(defend) + 18(avoid) + 17(analysis) + 80(d100) = 132
Anatapkos: 19 + 19 + 18 + 85 = 141
Javelineers: 14 + 12 + 10 + 73 = 109
Lizard: 28 + 16 + 83 = 127





Spoiler: Combat Data



JS1: Body: 7 - 1 = 6, injured. Mind: -1 - 1 = -2, unconscious.
JS2: 143 - 109 = 34% * 8 = 3 - 2(tunic) = 1. Body: 10 - 1 = 9, irritated.
JS3: Body: 1 - 1 = 0, incapacitated.
JA: 136 - 109 = 27% * 8 = 2 - 2(tunic), ineffective
227 - 109 = 118% * 5 = 6 Body: 3 - 6 = -3, incapacitated.
L: 209 - 127 = 82% * 2 = 2 - 1(soak) = 1. Mind: 1 + 1(recover) - 1 = 1. irritated.


Both Cormorant and Antapkos recover javelins before Antapkos disappears from sight, beneath the water. The Ansylin guard is necessarily focussed on the lizard biting his leg and barely notices the movement of Cormorant, who is unable to poke a javelin through the guard's tunic.

The lizard clamps down on the Ansylin guard's leg a third time, incapacitating the man, though he punched the lizard again causing it to remain slightly dazed after almost instantly recovering from the first punch. The guard screams madly and begins to choke and spit on the muddy water as the lizard starts to drag him deeper into it. If freed, at this point, the guard will likely recover.

Antapkos surfaces and goes directly at the remaining Shimadow guard. Having no weapon the guard can only try to back away through the mud. Only sustaining a nick from the assault of Antapkos, he tries to turn in the mud to run to his left toward the fight with the lizard.


Spoiler: Character Data



Antapkos: full wellness
Cormorant: full wellness





Spoiler: Collections



2 clams: currency

Marsh Hen Feathers: 2 sets: ??
Marsh Hen Feet: 2 pair: ??
Marsh Hen Skulls: 2: ??
Marsh Rat Feet: 2 pars: ??
Marsh Rat Skulls: 2: ??










*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP. State combat actions and provide a random rolls for each assault.


----------



## MacConnell (Mar 31, 2021)

Posting for @Eitan Olevsky
Seeing the sad shape of the Ansylin guard, Cormorant changes tactics. He switches the javelin to his left hand and tries to punch the lizard in the head with his right fist. He focuses his will to render the beast unconscious. He feels no sympathy toward the corrupt guard. He suspects that the lizard will turn on him as soon as the guard quits moving. He figures the guard should be no more trouble for him to finish.







*OOC:*


71, 32


----------



## MacConnell (Mar 31, 2021)

Posting for @Dana McCoy
Having a javelin in each hand, as the guard turns to run, Antapkos risks launching one before continuing to encroach.







*OOC:*


73


----------



## MacConnell (Apr 8, 2021)

Eitan said:


> ... Cormorant... punch the lizard in the head... focuses his will...





Dana said:


> ... Antapkos risks launching one before continuing to encroach.





Spoiler: Physical Assault



Cormorant: 19(aggression) + 18(accuracy) + 19(fury) + 71(d100) = 125 + 100(2nd opponent) = 225
Antapkos: 19 + 19 + 18 + 73 = 129 + 50(range) = 179
Javelineers: 14(finesse) + 12(accuracy) + 10(clarity) + 
Lizard: 28(aggression) + 16 + 67 = 83 + 100(holding) = 183

Cormorant: 17(defend) + 18(avoid) + 17(analysis) + 71(d100) = 124
Anatapkos: 19 + 19 + 18 + 73 = 129
Javelineers: 12 + 10 + 62 = 84
Lizard: 28 + 16 + 62 = 106





Spoiler: Mystical Assault



Antapkos: 21(bending) + 18(muddle) +
Cormorant: 19 + 19(thump) + 32(d100) = 70

Lizard: 28(conditioning) + 22(d100) = 50





Spoiler: Combat Data



JS1: Body: 7 - 1 = 6, injured. Mind: -1 - 1 = -2, unconscious.
JS2: 179 - 84 = 95% * 8 = 8 - 2(tunic) = 6. Body: 9 - 6 = 3, injured.
JS3: Body: 1 - 1 = 0, incapacitated.
JA: 183% * 5 = 9. Body: -3 - 9 = -11, dying.
L: 225 - 106 = 119% * 2 = 2 x 2(head) - 1(soak) = 3. Mind: 1 + 1(recover) - 3 = -2. unconscious.


The marsh lizard pulses its hold on the Ansylin guard, severing his femoral artery, causing the guard to lose consciousness and begin to bleed to death. Cormorant punches the lizard square on top of its head, just behind its eyes. The force of the blow surprises the young men. The lizard's eyes roll back and its jaw falls slack, releasing its hold on the guard and causing blood to spill faster.

The movement of the remaining Shimadow javelineer is severely hindered by the mud. Antapkos launches a recovered javelin, punching it through the padded tunic and causing significant harm. The guard staggers and turns to face his assailant. Antapkos decides to let loose the remaining javelin, which stabs into the guard's gut, incapacitating him.

One Shimadow guard is floating unconscious, face-up in the water. The other two are unable to move, yet conscious. The Ansylin guard is bleeding to death as his body begins to slowly drift with the tide. The lizard is unharmed, yet unconscious. Antapkos and Cormorant are merely winded, surprisingly to them, having sustained no injury.


Spoiler: Character Data



Antapkos: full wellness
Cormorant: full wellness





Spoiler: Collections



2 clams: currency

Marsh Hen Feathers: 2 sets: ??
Marsh Hen Feet: 2 pair: ??
Marsh Hen Skulls: 2: ??
Marsh Rat Feet: 2 pars: ??
Marsh Rat Skulls: 2: ??










*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP. State nominal actions and intentions and provide a random roll.


----------



## MacConnell (Apr 14, 2021)

Posting for @Dana McCoy
Being unaware that Cormorant has temporarily subdued the lizard, Antapkos neglects the two guards and turns to help his friend. He will finish the two guards, after, and pull the floating one to the mud.







*OOC:*


97+18, 31


----------



## MacConnell (Apr 14, 2021)

Posting for @Eitan Olevsky
Understanding that the lizard is merely unconscious and concerned that it could rapidly wake, Cormorant calls to Antapkos. "Hey, this lizard is just unconscious. We need to see if we can kill it, while it is out. I will roll it over. See if you can punch one of those javelins into its vitals."







*OOC:*


66, 40


----------



## MacConnell (Apr 15, 2021)

Eitan said:


> ... Antapkos neglects the two guards... help his friend... finish... guards, after, and pull...





Dana said:


> ... Cormorant calls to Antapkos...





Spoiler: Physical Assault



Cormorant: 19(aggression) + 18(accuracy) + 19(fury) + 
Antapkos: 19 + 19 + 18 + 115 = 171





Spoiler: Combat Data



JS1: Body: 7 - 1 = 6, injured. Mind: -1 - 1 = -2, unconscious.
JS2: Body: 9 - 6 = 3, injured.
JS3: Body: 1 - 1 = 0, incapacitated.
JA: Body: -3 - 9 = -11 - 1 = -12, dying.
L: 115 + 100(prone) = 215% * 8 = 17 - 6(deflect) = 11. Mind: 1 + 1(recover) - 3 = -2. unconscious. Body: 8 - 11 = -3, dead.


Temporarily ignoring the fallen guards, Antapkos makes his way over to Cormorant, who rolls the lizard over in the water. Antapkos stabs a javelin into the centerline of it abdomen where he thinks it will punch its heart. The blow kills the lizard, but the beast thrashes about so much in its death throws, that it manages to scratch both men but nothing significant. That javelin also breaks.

When the lizard quits moving, the guards are easily dispatched and, with more difficulty, pulled into the mud. Antapkos and Cormorant find that they have sustained only mere scratches, and those were from the killing blow to the lizard. They are now in possession of four boats, 3 javelins, 1 dead lizard, and 4 dead guards. The Ansylin guard shows obvious marks of having been killed by the lizard.


Spoiler: Character Data



Antapkos: full wellness
Cormorant: full wellness





Spoiler: Collections



2 clams: currency

Marsh Hen Feathers: 2 sets: ??
Marsh Hen Feet: 2 pair: ??
Marsh Hen Skulls: 2: ??
Marsh Rat Feet: 2 pars: ??
Marsh Rat Skulls: 2: ??










*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP. State nominal actions and intentions and provide a random roll.


----------



## MacConnell (May 5, 2021)

Posting for @Dana McCoy
Antapkos discards the broken javelin and takes assessment of the situation. He uses one javelin to carefully score around the shaft of another until he can make a clean cut only about a hand and a half from the attached blade. This will provide him with a knife and a javelin. He will then commandeer any protective clothing he can use from the Shimadow guards and search them for valuables. He asks Cormorant to help him roll the lizard into one of the four skiffs.







*OOC:*


68


----------



## MacConnell (May 5, 2021)

Posting for @Eitan Olevsky
Cormorant keeps the third javelin. He helps Antapkos roll the lizard into a skiff. He will them take any useful protective clothing from the Ansylin guard and search him, as well.







*OOC:*


74


----------



## MacConnell (May 17, 2021)

Dana said:


> Antapkos discards... takes assessment... commandeer... search... asks Cormorant... roll...





Eitan said:


> Cormorant keeps... helps... take... search...



The guards are all dressed similarly in loose fitting, quilted tunics that provide some protection to the wearer. The tunics of the Shimadow will easily fit Adisakti. The tunic of the Ansylin will readily fit Cormorant, leaving two extra tunics. Perusing the various pouches attached to their belts, 7 ocrin coins, known as clams, are pooled along with 1 other ocrin coin each, stamped with an unrecognized symbol. It is deduced that these are their district marks.

Additionally, one of the Shimadows has a talisman made from a collection of songbird feathers that piques the interest of Antapkos. The Ansylin guard has a bird skull trinket that draws the attention of Cormorant.

While the battle only took about a minute, the sun has traveled considerably along its circuit, giving notice that it has become late afternoon. The likelihood of being noticed becomes greater as others will be heading for the Pavilion from their daily collections.


Spoiler: Character Data



Antapkos: full wellness
Cormorant: full wellness





Spoiler: Collections



2 clams: currency

Marsh Hen Feathers: 2 sets: ??
Marsh Hen Feet: 2 pair: ??
Marsh Hen Skulls: 2: ??
Marsh Rat Feet: 2 pars: ??
Marsh Rat Skulls: 2: ??










*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP. State nominal actions and intentions and provide a random roll.


----------



## MacConnell (May 26, 2021)

Posting for @Dana McCoy
Antapkos divides the coins and marks between him and Cormorant. He takes the extra coin and flips it with his thump over his right shoulder, into the water. "For luck!"

Feeling some compulsion to keep it, he ties the feather talisman to his belt, planning to analyze it later, then keeps the one but strips the second Shimadow guard of his tunic, causing the tunic to heat until it ignites, tossing it into the water before the flames burn his hand. He takes a deep breath to steady his resolve then eviscerates both Shimadow guards. One he leaves in the mud. The other he pushes back into the water, now that it will not readily float. He starts to ignite one of the extra skiffs but then thinks the better of it, concerned with the amount of smoke it might make. Instead, he drags it further up into the reeds and leaves it.

"Let's take this lizard back up to the Pavilion."







*OOC:*


79


----------



## MacConnell (May 26, 2021)

Posting for @Eitan Olevsky

Cormorant nods as he sees the coin fly and hears the words. "I think it helped last time we did that. Hmm... Hey! This incident may be just the thing we needed to escape this mud hole. Let's cut open one side of that last guard's tunic and put it over the leader here. I am going to take his tunic. I don't think it has to be that convincing.  With a lizard that size, no one is going to think we did this. We could pretend to be javelineers, here; but like you, I want out of here. We take the lizard and the Ansylin back with us. We keep the skull of the lizard as proof and take the dead leader here back over to the harbor district. We should have no difficulty trading some meat at the Pavilion to have that lizard cleaned and skinned for us. Anyway, let's get moving."

Cormorant keeps the bird skull to examine at a more convenient time, changes out tunics, helps Antapkos stage the area, and begins poling his own skiff back to the Pavilion, carrying the dead Ansylin guard in the boat with him.







*OOC:*


85


----------



## MacConnell (Jun 16, 2021)

Dana McCoy said:


> Antapkos divides... flips... ties... keeps... eviscerates... drags...





Eitan Olevsky said:


> Cormorant nods... take... pretend... take... keep... keeps... helps...



The tide begins to turn and flow out to sea, making it easier to pole the vessels back to the Pavilion, Antapkos carrying the lizard and Cormorant carrying the Ansylin guard. It is not unheard to discover abandoned skiffs or dead bodies in the marsh, and little concern for what remained from the battle quickly fades from mind.

The arrival of two "javelineers" with a dead lizard and a dead guard at the Pavilion causes quite a stir. Everyone wants to see, and everyone starts talking about it, drawing others to the scene. Some locals are suspicious and keep their distance, being satisfied with just a look. Others give thanks and congratulations to Cormorant and Antapkos, not knowing them as two of their own. One of the four swordsmen who guards the clerk comes over to help carry the lizard to the group of elderly who do the butchering of local game.

The swordsman claps each man on the back of the shoulder. "Congratulations! That thing probably put up one Maelstrom of a fight. You brought one back with you. You have had to leave your fourth man. That sucks. More blood in the water. Since you are bringing the one back. I guess he was your band leader."

Though the other guard asked no questions, he looks expectantly for a response. The elderly look from the lizard to Cormorant and Antapkos, waiting for instructions.


Spoiler: Alchemical Sensitivity



Antapkos: 20(alchemy) + 23(analysis) + 79(d100) = 122, success
Time: 10 days / 122 = 2 hours, success
Songbird Talisman: Persona +1
Cormorant: 18 + 22 + 85 = 125, success
Time: 10 days  / 125 = 2 hours, success
Songbird Skull Fetish: Persona +1





Spoiler: Character Data



Antapkos: full wellness
Cormorant: full wellness





Spoiler: Collections



2 clams: currency

Marsh Hen Feathers: 2 sets: ??
Marsh Hen Feet: 2 pair: ??
Marsh Hen Skulls: 2: ??
Marsh Rat Feet: 2 pars: ??
Marsh Rat Skulls: 2: ??










*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP. State responses, mystical actions (if any), and intentions and provide a random roll for each.


----------



## MacConnell (Jun 30, 2021)

Posting for @Dana McCoy
Antapkos takes a deep breath for effect. "Yes and yes. He hit the skiff with Cormorant, there, and the squad leader, first. Capsized it. Throwing at it would have been useless. Fishbone, my partner, and I rolled out of our skiff. That thing was fast. He spun and nearly took off the arm of Fishbone. He was bleeding out. Our javelins couldn't cut the thing."

"When it grabbed ahold of grumpy... I guess I really shouldn't call him that now that he's dead.. Cormorant managed to hit it in the head with a skiff pole. We think it only stunned it, but he rolled the thing over, and I stuck it in the belly. Even dying that thing thrashed around like mad. When it stopped moving Fishbone had already drifted with the tide."







*OOC:*


44


----------



## MacConnell (Dec 23, 2021)

*OOC:*


Thank you for your patience. The computer that holds the original data for the construction of this campaign crashed. It has now been taken to a professional for data recovery and subsequent replacement.








			
				Dana McCoy said:
			
		

> Antapkos takes a deep breath for effect....



Posting for @Eitan Olevsky
Cormorant gestures for the cleaners to go ahead and take the animal for butchering.

...

The guard, who is likely the one in charge of the four who protect the clerk, stands silent for a moment, his eyes having widened at the wealth of information conveyed. He opens and closes his mouth twice before continuing to speak. "By the Burning Sun, you two may get a promotion from this event. I see the waiting fertilizer, a derogatory term for the elderly of the Flats, are cleaning the thing. Just curious, what are you going to do with it?"

Since the use of the reptile had already been discussed between the two friends, the response given satisfies the guard. The hide and claws are kept while the meat is given to the "mud grubbers."

The clerk motions for Antapkos and Cormorant. When the two young men walk over, he addresses them. "After such a tremendous event, you should be allowed to end your shift early. You will want to take your squad leader back to the training station, anyway. He may have earned a formal disposal. Tell me his name and I will look back in the record and have you sign out as a full shift."


Spoiler: Character Data



Antapkos: full wellness
Cormorant: full wellness





Spoiler: Collections



2 clams: currency

Lizard Claws: 2 sets of 5: ??
Lizard Hide: 50% cover: ??
Marsh Hen Feathers: 2 sets: ??
Marsh Hen Feet: 2 pair: ??
Marsh Hen Skulls: 2: ??
Marsh Rat Feet: 2 pars: ??
Marsh Rat Skulls: 2: ??










*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP. State responses, mystical actions (if any), and intentions and provide a random roll for each.


----------



## Eric Zephlaer (Jan 10, 2022)

Meanwhile, far to the East, Sprthnt, has the anomalous Spiofthest calls himself, never questions his instant kinship to the Rheini girls, who is named Kuwaia. He had spent the journey back to his own village trying to communicate with her, as best he could. He does not linger long in the village. Feeling some machinations of powers far greater than mortals, after visiting with his mother and introducing the girl, he leaves with her to follow the river, upstream into the mountains.







*OOC:*


73






Kuwaia had no idea why she was instantly enamored to the Spiofthest, but the tug was far stronger than any tide she had felt in the ocean. She knew he was much older, though he did not look it, and that he would age more slowly than she, but none of that mattered. She suddenly felt completed with him next to her. She would willingly follow him to the ends of the Land.







*OOC:*


78


----------



## MacConnell (Jan 22, 2022)

Posting for @Eitan Olevsky
The query immediately put Cormorant on edge. He opens his mouth, making some sort of noise, but can not formulate words. He is really hoping, Antapkos, who has a much better gift of gab, will jump in to respond. He does not want to fight for his life, right here at the Pavilion, especially with the burn of his scratches still fresh.







*OOC:*


103


----------



## MacConnell (Jan 22, 2022)

posting for @Dana McCoy

That implied question causes an immediate surge of adrenaline for Antapkos, though he shows no sign of distress. Hearing his friends halted attempt at speech, he hopes his talent fo talking will alleviate the situation before it turns dangerous. "Sorry... to be perfectly honest, I cannot even think of his real name. We never used it when speaking to him, and we always called him Grumpy, behind his back."







*OOC:*


92


----------



## MacConnell (Jan 22, 2022)

Eitan said:


> ... Cormorant... opens... is really hoping...





Dana said:


> ... Antapkos... hopes...





Spoiler: Negotiate



Antapkos: 21(coerce) + 24(befriend) + 92(d100) = 137


The Clerk, a young Ansylin not much older than either of the two young men, actually laughs. "Grumpy, huh!? Give me second. Here it is. With a nickname such as that, I immediately knew who he was. Is that terrible of me? Anyway, you commander's name is Altoni. I have you signed out. Thank you for your time. I hope those wounds heal soon. The Guard can always use brave men like yourselves."


Spoiler: Character Data



Antapkos: full wellness
Cormorant: full wellness





Spoiler: Collections



2 clams: currency

Lizard Claws: 2 sets of 5: ??
Lizard Hide: 50% cover: ??
Marsh Hen Feathers: 2 sets: ??
Marsh Hen Feet: 2 pair: ??
Marsh Hen Skulls: 2: ??
Marsh Rat Feet: 2 pars: ??
Marsh Rat Skulls: 2: ??










*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP. State intentions and provide a random roll.


----------



## MacConnell (Jan 22, 2022)

Eric Zaephler said:


> ... Sprthnt... leaves...
> 
> Kuwaia... would willingly follow...



From the Spiofthest village to the high falls, where the water spills from the mountain lake, known as the Lunaedriac, is 9 days of walking, as travel through the forest cannot be done in a straight line, nor is a river ever prone to flow as such. The two become more familiar with one another and the language of one another as they journey, pointing to and naming things with a deliberate attempt to improve communication.

Game is plentiful, including fish, and water is at ready supply, following the river. Both have made part of this journey in the past, traveling with hunting parties from each respective village. With just the two of them, making less noise and displaying much less of a presence, more animals are seen than have ever been previously noticed.

On the fourth day of the trip, the two notice a tall thin boy standing in the shallows of the river, holding a sharpened stick poised over his head, evidently hoping to spear a fish. The boy does not see the two, as he is intent on fishing. Momentarily three others ease into the water to join his efforts.

Having never before seen people with such inky black skin, the young man and woman, stand by the edge of the river and watch them for a while, wondering whether or not they are friendly. Shortly one of the four happens to notice the two and all wondering stops. The other youth makes some awful slathering noise with his mouth, forsakes any idea of fishing, and charges at the two travelers, raising a bone-headed javelin with intent to launch.








*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP. State intentions and provide two random rolls.


----------



## Eric Zephlaer (Jan 22, 2022)

Shocked by such aggression, Sprthnt will wade into the water's edge, draw, and fire an arrow at the charging youth.







*OOC:*


49







Kuwaia will not throw her only javelin. She will enter the river and move toward the left flank of Sprthnt. She will engage the enemies in melee if they continue to charge. If they do not, she will attempt to avoid being hit but will not throw back.







*OOC:*


42


----------



## MacConnell (Jan 27, 2022)

posting for @Eitan Olevsky

Cormorant takes in a deep breath and looks over toward the elders cleaning the lizard to slowly release it, hoping to hide his expression of relief. He walks over to give specific instructions on what he wishes to keep and permission for them to take the meat.

"Ho, Top, let's wait for them to finish before heading across."







*OOC:*


43







posting for @Dana McCoy

Antapkos replies to Cormorant in agreement, then asks the clerk if he needs to sign anything, too, in the absence of Altoni. Having looked at the ledger, he figures that he can fake a signature, only being able to recognize a few numbers.







*OOC:*


86


----------



## MacConnell (Jan 27, 2022)

Eitan & Dana said:


> Cormorant takes...
> 
> Antapkos replies...





Spoiler: Negotiate



Cormorant: 22(coerce) + 23(muddle) + 43(d100) = 88
Antapkos: 21(coerce) + 24(befriend) + 86(d100) = 131


The elders seem less grateful to Cormorant than he feels they aught to be with such a generous offer of meat, but they do fulfill his request in a timely fashion. The clerk shakes his head at Antapkos informing him that it will not be necessary, making a comment about not knowing that all the guards were taught to read and write.


Spoiler: Collections



2 clams: currency

Lizard Claws: 2 sets of 5: ??
Lizard Hide: 50% cover: ??
Marsh Hen Feathers: 2 sets: ??
Marsh Hen Feet: 2 pair: ??
Marsh Hen Skulls: 2: ??
Marsh Rat Feet: 2 pars: ??
Marsh Rat Skulls: 2: ??





Eric Zaephler said:


> ... Sprthnt will wade... fire an arrow...
> 
> Kuwaia will... enter the river... left flank of Sprthnt... melee...





Spoiler: Reaction



Sprthnt: 19(readiness) + 23(speed) + 20(clarity) + 49(d100) = 111
Kuwaia: 24 + 22 + 18 + 42 = 106

Kaalatalae: 10 + 12 + 8 + 56 = 86





Spoiler: Speed



Sprthnt: 300 - 111 = 189
Kuwaia: delay

Kaalatalae: 200 - 86 = 114





Spoiler: Projectile Assault



Sprthnt: 19(launch) + 23(accuracy) + 20(clarity) + 49(d100) = 111 + 50(range) = 161
Kaalatalae: 10 + 12 + 8 + 56 = 86 + 50(range) = 136

Sprthnt: 23(avoidance) + 22(analysis) + 49(d100) = 94
136 - 94 = 42% * 6 = 3 - 2(tunic) = 1
Kuwaia: 22 + 17 + 42 = 81
136 - 81 = 55% * 6 = 3 - 2(tunic) = 1
Kaalatala: 12 + 8 + 56 = 76
161 - 76 = 85% * 8 = 7


The hostile youths act faster, two of them, who close to range, launch javelins. Sprthnt and Kuwais are both struck but the young Spiofthest takes  the worst of it. Despite his minor injury, Sprthnt fires back, making a critical shot on the closest enemy. He drops to one knee with an arrow in his gut. The others press forward. Holding a defensive posture, Kuwaia has yet to act.


Spoiler: Combat Data



K1: 8 - 7 = 1, severely injured





Spoiler: Character Data



Antapkos: full wellness
Cormorant: full wellness
Sprthnt:: Body: 8 - 1 = 7, hurt.
Tunic: 50 - 1 = 49
Kuwaia: 10 - 1 = 9, irritated.










*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP. State intentions and provide two random rolls.


----------



## MacConnell (Jan 30, 2022)

Posting for @Eitan Olevsky
Feeling a bit irritated, having forgotten that he is now being viewed as a javelineer, Cormorant unceremoniously takes the skull and claws, carrying them off to his skiff, preparing it to leave.







*OOC:*


75







Posting for @Dana McCoy
Quickly recovering from a possible mistake Antapkos says, "We are not. That is why I asked. We will be heading back now."







*OOC:*


57


----------



## Eric Zephlaer (Jan 30, 2022)

Sprthnt will wade backward trying to give himself time to draw another arrow and fire. Kuwaia will engage if they reach within a step of her.







*OOC:*


78, 83


----------



## MacConnell (Feb 1, 2022)

Eitan and Dana said:


> ... Cormorant... takes... preparing it to leave.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Eric Zaephler said:


> Sprthnt will wade... fire. Kuwaia will... if...



The clerk nods at Antapkos and the two young men are all but forgotten as they take to their skiffs and depart. As the tide is currently moving out, it is necessary to stay close to the near side of the channel and pole upstream for quite some distance before attempting to cross where the poles will no longer reach the bottom. It adds an extra hour to the crossing.

When the two pull alongside the loading dock at the Harbor district they are hailed by other javelineers, on duty. Those seeing the dead body in Cormorant's skiff, quickly draws more attention and others come to the dock, actually helping to remove the corpse.

Within a few minutes, a guard of higher rank arrives. This is obvious by the immediate deferment of the others and his better attire. His speech is short and to the point, being used to giving orders. It is not specifically malicious. "Oh my, this is definitely bad. I guess that is why you poled here instead of back up at the Artisan's. Well, let's hear it, you two."


Spoiler: Collections



2 clams: currency

Lizard Claws: 2 sets of 5: ??
Lizard Hide: 50% cover: ??
Marsh Hen Feathers: 2 sets: ??
Marsh Hen Feet: 2 pair: ??
Marsh Hen Skulls: 2: ??
Marsh Rat Feet: 2 pars: ??
Marsh Rat Skulls: 2: ??





Spoiler: Speed



Sprthnt: 189 + 300(bow) = 489
Kuwaia: 114 + 200(javelin) = 314

Kaalatalae: 114 + 200(move) = 314





Spoiler: Projectile Assault



Sprthnt: 19(launch) + 23(accuracy) + 20(clarity) + 78(d100) = 140 + 50(range) = 190
Kaalatalae: 10 + 12 + 8 + 78 = 108 + 50(range) = 158

Sprthnt: 23(avoidance) + 22(analysis) + 78(d100) = 123
158 - 123 = 35% * 6 = 2 - 2(tunic) = 0
Kaalatala: 12 + 8 + 78 = 98
190 - 98 = 92% * 8 = 7





Spoiler: Physical Assault



Kuwaia: 24(finesse) + 22(accuracy) + 18(clarity) + 83(d100) = 147
Kaalatala: 10 + 12 + 8 + 83 = 113

Kuwaia: 24(readiness) + 22(avoidance) + 17(analysis) + 83(d100) = 146
Kaalatala: 10 + 12 + 8 + 83 = 113
147 - 113 = 34% * 8 = 3


Two others of the hostile youths close on Kuwaia, one engages her as the other throws a javelin at Sprthnt. The second javelin also strikes Sprthnt but only damages his clothing.

Sprthnt shoots the second enemy to throw at him with like results as the first. The youth takes a severe injury from an arrow in the gut. Kuwaia proves superior to her first engager as she avoids his javelin but stabs him with her own, causing some harm.

The strangely hostile youths make awful noises, as if some internal rage is driving them. They show no hesitation, other than what is unavoidable due to injury, in continuing to attack.


Spoiler: Combat Data



K1: Body: 8 - 7 = 1, severely injured.
K2: Body: 8 - 3 = 5, hurt.
K3: Body: 8 - 7 = 1, severely injured.





Spoiler: Character Data



Antapkos: full wellness
Cormorant: full wellness
Sprthnt:: Body: 8 - 1 = 7, hurt.
Tunic: 50 - 1 - 1 = 48
Kuwaia: 10 - 1 = 9, irritated.










*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP. State intentions and provide a random roll.


----------



## MacConnell (Feb 6, 2022)

Posting for @Eitan Olevsky
Cormorant will motion for some of the others to help him lift the body of Antoni onto the dock, obviously not wanting to tip his skiff by attempting it unaided. He looks at Antapkos. "Tell them. You talk better than I do."







*OOC:*


63







Posting for @Dana McCoy
Antapkos climbs out of his skiff and acknowledges the guard who spoke. He reiterates the story he told at the Pavilion as identically as possible, first adding that they had all originally poled into a cut to investigate an abandoned skiff.







*OOC:*


86


----------



## Eric Zephlaer (Feb 6, 2022)

Despite the initial shock of open aggression, it appears that the young Spiofthest and younger Hebrian are gaining the upper hand against four opponents. Sprthnt will continue to move backward, firing his bow. Kuwaia will press her advantage on the injured enemy, stabbing him, again, with her javelin.







*OOC:*


68, 81


----------



## MacConnell (Feb 13, 2022)

Eitan said:


> Cormorant will motion...





Dana said:


> Antapkos climbs out... reiterates...





Eric Zephlaer said:


> ... Sprthnt will... firing... Kuwaia will... stabbing...





Spoiler: Blather



Antapkos: 26(coerce) + 24(befriend) + 86(d100) = 136


The Corporal is not fully convinced of the story, but he expected some exaggeration. With the evidence of the skull in possession and the return of the squad leader, he is willing to allow some leeway. "Well, you two should report to the Watch Commander for reassignment."

"Wait! Belay that. I think that can wait until we take care of your squad leader. Let's do that now, rather than walk all the way back to the training grounds just to return here. You two, help these two carry their leader."

The Corporal sends one of the other guards to get the Watch Commander, while several including the Bird Brothers carry the body of the squad leader to the end of the jetty. By the time the men reach their destination, carrying the body, the Watch Commander has arrived. With some words of ritual, the body is tossed into the ocean.

The watch Commander then signals Antapkos and Cormorant to follow him. Back at his office, the story of events is related for the third time. While the commander is disinclined to believe the whole, he states that the evidence is readily available to indicate its closeness to some actual event. "With this kind of courage, I do not think I should send you back into the Flats, unless you want to remain in that post with a new crew."

A shake of each head is more than enough for him to continue. "What I really need is some confidence on the caravan trains that head all the way to Boga City. Yeah, I see the confusion on your faces, even if you can hide it quickly. Boga City is the major trade hub far to the north of the desert. We send glass and porcelain, fish cakes, and some other stuff. You may see lizards bigger than the one that skull came from. If you think you can handle that, it will get you out of the Mud."

"I expected as much. Take a day. Enjoy the Moonlight. Report to the Caravan Coordinator outside the eastern gate the morning after. Dismissed."


Spoiler: Collections



2 clams: currency

Lizard Claws: 2 sets of 5: ??
Lizard Hide: 50% cover: ??
Marsh Hen Feathers: 2 sets: ??
Marsh Hen Feet: 2 pair: ??
Marsh Hen Skulls: 2: ??
Marsh Rat Feet: 2 pars: ??
Marsh Rat Skulls: 2: ??





Spoiler: Speed



Sprthnt: 489 + 300(bow) = 789
Kuwaia: 314 + 100(javelin) = 414

Kaalatalae: 314 + 100(javelin) = 414





Spoiler: Projectile Assault



Sprthnt: 19(launch) + 23(accuracy) + 20(clarity) + 68(d100) = 130 + 50(range) = 180

Kaalatala: 12 + 8 + 65 = 85
180 - 85 = 95% * 8 = 8





Spoiler: Physical Assault



Kuwaia: 24(finesse) + 22(accuracy) + 18(clarity) + 81(d100) = 145
Kaalatala: 10 + 12 + 8 + 65 = 95

Kuwaia: 24(readiness) + 22(avoidance) + 17(analysis) + 81(d100) = 144
195 - 144 = 51% * 6 = 3 - 2(tunic) = 1
Kaalatala: 10 + 12 + 8 + 65 = 95
144 - 95 = 49% * 8 = 4




Kuwaia, facing two opponents, manages no difficulty from the first, sticking him with her javelin, but the second, who is uninjured, sticks her, albeit rather insignificantly.


Rather than risk firing near his newly found heartmate, Sprthnt shoots a second arrow back at his first enemy, finishing what the the first arrow did not. His second enemy lacks the strength to launch a javelin and half-crawls through the shallow water to get closer to Kuwaia, hoping maybe he can stick her.


Spoiler: Combat Data



K1: Body: 8 - 7 = 1 - 8 = -7, incapacitated.
K2: Body: 8 - 3 = 5 - 4 = 1, severely hurt.
K3: Body: 8 - 7 = 1, severely injured.





Spoiler: Character Data



Antapkos: full wellness
Cormorant: full wellness
Sprthnt:: Body: 8 - 1 = 7, hurt.
Tunic: 50 - 1 - 1 = 48
Kuwaia: 10 - 1 = 9, irritated.










*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP. State intentions and provide a random roll.


----------



## MacConnell (Mar 15, 2022)

Posting for @Eitan Olevsky
After departing the meeting with the Watch Commander, Cormorant asks Antapkos, "You have any idea what he meant by that moonlight comment?"

He figures that the two of them or at least free to wander the Artisan District. Having spent plenty a night laying in the mud, some dark corner of this dry ground should do just fine for sleep.







*OOC:*


87






Posting for @Dana McCoy
Antapkos shakes his head, having no idea what could have been meant by such a comment. He laughs.  "I take it we officially have the night off If we happen across the barracks, we may even be able to get talk our way into a cot."







*OOC:*


76


----------



## MacConnell (Mar 27, 2022)

*The Artisan District*:
This part of the city is on the East side of the river, adjacent to and upstream of the Harbor District. It is walled. All structures are manufactured from fired brick, having tiled roofs. The loading dock is a continual structure that extends from the jetty, at the ocean edge of the Harbor District to the wall separating the Guildmaster District from the Alchemy District. There are portals in all three wall to allow egress, if a person possesses the appropriate insignia or the wherewithal talent to offer a bribe. Outside of the eastern portal of the district is a staging area for the Artisan Caravan, which carries ceramic, porcelain, and glassware all the way to Boga City, before returning with coins and barrels of mead.

*Government*:
The city is ruled by 7 Magisters, serving, sequentially ending, 6-cycle terms. The positions are elected by popular vote, though there are no term limits. All known methods of intimidation, coercion, and misrepresentation are used during the election process. Generally, the only way that an incumbent is not re-elected is if he dies. All Magisters are male, and only males are allowed to hold office, though the Magistrate is composed of all three resident tribes. Only residents who are paid up on dues are allowed to vote. Each Magister is considered to be of equal authority. The odd number prevents any decision from becoming a tie, as no member may abstain from voting. Each Magister is considered to be of equal authority. In the event that a Magister dies during his term of office, an interim is immediately elected and serves only the remainder of that term before a regular election is held.

Shelkovaya Lovushka, an Amiradtha, holds the Artisan seat and is the youngest Magister, at 22 cycles, being newly elected to the position due to the machinations of Korichnevoye, the Magister of the Guildmaster District. He is extremely petty, temperamental, short-sighted, and violent, having all the social skill of an uncontrolled toddler. He is prodded like a rabid animal on a leash by Molo Pesce and Korichnevoye, both of whom he is highly afraid. The general populace also suspects him of being a Blighter or an embodiment of the Burning Sun, since his tantrums are rumored to start fires. This suspicion happens to be true.

*Population*:
Artisan residents have an insignia coin that allows them in all other sections of the city, except the Magistry.
    Amiradthae:     40%
    Ansylins:     30%
    Shimadows:    30%

Amiradtha:
Pronounced am-eer-ODD-thah. The plural is Amiradthae. Being on the taller side of average, these fictitiously, gray Faethrins tend to be separatists, suspicious of outsiders, and callous in nature. When engaged, they tend to exhibit bully mentality and to provoke hostility. Amiradthae have bonuses to motility, cohesion, and persona and are best suited for coercion and underhanded tactics.

Starting Statistics:

Body10Combat2Health3Motility5Strength3Mind10Commercial3Knowledge3Persona5Will2Essence10Collegiate5Adhesion2Cohesion5Confluence3

Being in this district allows the inception of another two characters who can be of the Amiradtha tribe. The starting abilities and skills will be modified to more closely match those of the current party. Despite the psychological tendencies of indigenous Amiradthae, no player character should exhibit behavior to deliberately cause party conflict.


----------



## MacConnell (Mar 27, 2022)

*Production*:
Despite the district name, all construction material is manufactured here, except dried brick, and Javelineers of the City Guard are trained and housed here.
    Ceramic & Porcelain
    Faux Stone
    Fired Brick & Tile
    Glass

*Economics*:
Laboring residents, caravaners, and guards make 20 clams a day, of which 4 clams are returned for voting rights, 4 clams are returned for guild dues, 2 clams are returned for caravan protection (guards are excepted from this), 2 clams are returned for fodder, and 4 clams are returned for water ration, leaving each with 4 clams a day or 6 clams for members of the Guard. Elder residents, who can no longer work and are not supported by a younger family member, are remanded to the Flats. Many elder residents are professionally assassinated by callous family members, the perpetrator truly believing it is a mercy.

Caravans are composed of wagons pulled by teams of burros, able to handle the drier environment. Glass and porcelain are both unique to Asylim and draw a fine profit whenever traded. Even though the water ration is always paid, the caravan master brings an extra wagon of clay containers to collect water, which is used to sustain the animals more than the people. The people are all industrious enough to also collect their own water. Caravaners, swordsmen, and javelineers can make extra coin if able to collect beetle carapaces or silk or animal hides, all of which can be sold in South Road fair.

*Logistics*:
Swordsmen from the Alchemy District patrol this district in 4-man teams, watching for non-residents. Javelineers are sent out with the caravan or assigned to the Harbor, the Highlands, or the Flats. No one wants to be remanded to the Flats, and the most incompetent are usually assigned such duty. Manufactured products are cooked in various kilns. Clays from the Flats are received at the loading dock while sand is collected from the desert outside the eastern wall. The caravan carrying porcelain and glass leaves from outside the Artisan Gate and makes its circuit to Boga City, twice in a Cycle (year).

Wages are paid to artisans by the clerk at the office of the office of the Artisan Guildmaster, which is centrally located within the district. Wages are paid to caravaners, animal handlers, and assigned javelineers by the clerk at the office of the Caravan Coordinator, which is located just inside the eastern portal. Swordsmen are paid at the office of the Watch Commander. Wages are paid to javelineer trainees at their barracks. Dues are held and recorded by all clerks for their appropriate redistribution. Voting dues are sent to the residence of the district Magister, in the Magistry. Guild dues and caravan protection are sent to the appropriate office in the Guildmaster District. Fodder money is sent to the Pavilion in The Flats in exchange for rice, okra seed, and cattails. The water ration is sent to the Highlands, which is far enough upstream to collect water suitable for drinking. The tide causes the water at the Artisan District to be too salty for safe drinking.

*Wildlife*:
Encounters are only those things only seen while traveling with the caravan. The route follows a worn path that is considered a road, but it is only packed earth from previous passage. From Asylim northward is about four days of sandy desert that contains little life of any kind. The next stretch, called the Southern Pass, is about 10 days of scrubland squeezed between the main branch of the Dragon's Spine and the Dragon's Tail Mountain ranges. The next 5 days to South Road Fair pass through a conifer forest. The forest becomes more hardwood and acorn bearing trees through the next 7 days to Bridgetown. The remaining 5 days to Boga City go through rolling prairie with the forest visible to the West.


----------



## MacConnell (Mar 27, 2022)

The Untamed Wilds (southern tip)











*OOC:*


Each grid mark represents 10 hours or about a day's walk when traveling by roadway.


----------



## Eric Zephlaer (Apr 4, 2022)

MacConnell said:


> Kuwaia, facing two opponents, manages no difficulty from the first, sticking him with her javelin, but the second, who is uninjured, sticks her, albeit rather insignificantly.
> 
> Rather than risk firing near his newly found heartmate, Sprthnt shoots a second arrow back at his first enemy, finishing what the the first arrow did not. His second enemy lacks the strength to launch a javelin and half-crawls through the shallow water to get closer to Kuwaia, hoping maybe he can stick her.



Sprthnt will move closer to Kuwaia, in order to take a closer shot at the third opponent who is crawling through the water.

Kuwaia will press her attack against her injured enemy, hoping to finish him so that she will no longer be defending against two.








*OOC:*


71, 73


----------



## MacConnell (Apr 4, 2022)

Eric Zephlaer said:


> Sprthnt will move... closer shot...
> 
> Kuwaia will press... injured enemy...





Spoiler: Speed



Sprthnt: 789 + 300(bow) = 1089
Kuwaia: 414 + 100(javelin) = 514 + 50(irritated) = 564, 664, 764, 864, 964, 1064

Kaalatalae: 414 + 100(javelin) = 514, 614, 714, 814, 914, 1014
K2 & 3: 514 + 350(injury) = 864, 964, 1064





Spoiler: Projectile Assault



Sprthnt: 19(launch) + 23(accuracy) + 20(clarity) + 71(d100) = 133 + 100(range) = 233

Kaalatala: 12 + 8 + 62 = 82
233 - 82 = 151% * 8 = 12





Spoiler: Physical Assault



Kuwaia: 24(finesse) + 22(accuracy) + 18(clarity) + 73(d100) = 137
Kaalatala: 10 + 12 + 8 + 62 = 92

Kuwaia: 24(readiness) + 22(avoidance) + 17(analysis) + 73(d100) = 136
192 - 136 = 56% * 6 = 3 - 2(tunic) = 1 x 6
Kaalatala: 10 + 12 + 8 + 62 = 92
137 - 92 = 45% * 8 = 4


Even though he is injured, the third opponent is able to reach Kuwaia before Sprthnt can draw and fire another arrow. The arrow, however, becomes unnecessary before it could even be loosed. Kuwaia manages to finish all three of the hostiles, including incapacitating the healthy one, but she takes significant injury while doing so.

The incapacitated bodies of the psychotic youths begin to drift with the current of the stream.


Spoiler: Character Data



Antapkos: full wellness
Cormorant: full wellness
Sprthnt:: Body: 8 - 1 = 7, hurt.
Tunic: 50 - 1 - 1 = 48
Kuwaia: 10 - 1 = 9 - 6, injured.










*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP. State intentions and provide a random roll.


----------



## Eric Zephlaer (Apr 12, 2022)

As the bodies are drifting toward him, Sprthnt begins to wade forward. He will stick each enemy with his carving knife, so that the bodies will begin to sink, at least partially. He will then assist Kuwaia, as he might.







*OOC:*


88







Kuwaia washes the blood from her blades in the river. She switches them both to her right hand and presses her left to her most significant wound. She nods her head toward the bank and begins to make her way there. Finding the closes suitable location, she will drop her weapons and disrobe to analyze the damage.







*OOC:*


79


----------



## MacConnell (Apr 18, 2022)

Antapkos and Cormorant walked along the ways within the Artisan District for a short time, but this afforded little in the manner of information or interest. Happening upon the Eastern Portal that opens the city to the desert beyond and the staging area for the Artisan Caravan, before encountering the Javelineer Barracks. They nodded at the two swordsmen standing guard and walked through like they knew what they were doing. The two guards simply nodded back and did not bother with any questions or dialogue. The two mud grubbers were now wearing the uniforms and carrying the weapons of javelineers, and they looked the part.

The staging area for the caravan was overtly obvious, with its pinned animals and other people milling about. Having been seen in their approach, another javelineer waved at them then yelled to cover the distance and override the noise of the children playing in the burro pin. He gestured and pointed. "You must be the new help. Better check in at the office, first."

There was only one structure outside of the wall, which had to be the caravan office. The Caravan Coordinator was an Amiradthan man who looked to be about 30 Cycles in age. He had a habit of twitching his upper lip that gave him a more feral look to accompany his feral attitude. He stood behind a writing table made from a slab of faux stone mounted on clay brick feet. The room was not well lit in the evening, due to its location, but there were oil lamps to compensate.

The Coordinator, a glorified clerk who was likely awarded the station for fortune of birth, was poring over some papers strewn about the table. He kept baring his teeth and making noises at them. All clerks were, of course, taught to read, but it did not make them good at writing, and needing to read one's own writing could often prove frustrating. In addition to the hallmarks of pottery and construction materials, the Artisan District also made paper, a dense, yet functional, material for the collection of scribed data. The man looked up from his reading. "What!?"

It was too loud for the confined space. The Bird Brothers both reflexively flinched before stating their business.

"Oh right, the Bird Brothers. Ha!" He shuffled the papers on the table, tapping on one.

"Antapkos and Cormorante. Can you recognize your own names? Yes, I thought not. Here!" He tapped on the paper, repeating each name in indication of its print. His general manner of speaking was confrontational and loud.

"It is nigh time two more javelineers were sent to me! Anyway, the caravan will now leave at first light. You drink too much, you walk with a headache! You are paid at each way-station. You will put a mark by your name on the ledger I give to Vyerbluth each time you are paid. Keep the mark simple so you can make the same one each time! Go! Get laid. Drink. Gamble. Whatever it is that your kind do. Be ready to leave at first light." He waved his hand dismissively.


----------



## MacConnell (Apr 18, 2022)

*OOC:*


For the sake of expediency, I am going to adjust the timeline so that the characters can get together, as I intended all along, in fewer posts. That way the storyline no longer will have to be separated.






Sprthnt laid his left hand atop of Kuwaia's. He pressed his right hand to another wound. He simply willed his heartmate to recover faster. He could feel the energy flow through him and her, her own joining with his. What should have taken days, her body repaired in hours, but it left her ravenously hungry. When waylines are bent, way (energy) may be transferred, but material must be supplied. In the case of recovery, that material is replaced by food.

 As the river climbed to a falls, Sprthnt and Kuwaia climbed into the mountains curious as to the water's source. Atop of those falls, the river was fed by a very large lake, commonly called the Lunaedriac. There was a Hebrian village situated between the lake and the falls, the Hebrians there, being rather advanced sailors, who used their single masted, double hulled, sailing vessels to conduct trade with other peaceable villages around the lake. Sprthnt and Kuwaia spent the remainder of the Cycle with the Hebrian people.

Once the winds of the Shifting Season that begins each Cycle settled into the Drenching Season, the two became fascinated with the Maldrog people who resided on the north side of the lake. This fascination migrated to the West as exposure to a trade caravan from South Road Fair peaked their interests. The residents of South Road Fair being a considerable mix of all three species of people and several tribes, the young couple were welcomed. Having demonstrated a better than usual talent for hunting and fishing, the two were invited to join one of the units of roving archers who patrol the conifer forest around the community and also provide it with game. Two Cycles passed in this manner which allowed the two to become proficient in Ansylin, the common language of the community, and a bit of Rheini and Centrin. The two were amazed by such a diversity of people they had never thought possible.

Sprthnt was really the drive behind the perpetual migration. Until reaching South Road Fair he had not come across any other individual in whom he could sense the same talent for manipulating waylines, and this subconscious yearning gave impetus for the drive. Unbeknown to him, there were a few in Bergbaulager, the Maldrog mining community, including a Norikadian, apprentice blacksmith, but these individuals are of a greater talent, beyond the current skill of Sprthnt. His yearning came to an abrupt and surprising halt in the growing community of South Road Fair. There were not just a few, but several younger people of both genders and all respective tribes who harbored the same talent. Some of them knew it. Some did not. Caravans had come and gone many times in the two Cycles; but one day, the Artisan Caravan from Asylim arrived, and with it, two more of the same talent. It was like hearing an echo of oneself, though no sound was made.








*OOC:*


This opens the possibility of adding two more characters of any species and almost any tribe.


----------



## MacConnell (Apr 18, 2022)

The sheer satisfaction of no longer being in the mud encompassed the current thoughts of Antapkos and Cormorant to the point that the two actually took their current station seriously. Such behavior would be in their character, anyway. There was really nothing much to do while walking through the desert; but in the pass between the two mountain ranges, the two proved to be quite the competent scouts. Though no danger presented itself, javelineers were also tasked with acquiring game. The Bird Brother demonstrated far greater success than the others. While this competence could have created resentment in the more experienced, veteran guards, the fact that more food was provided changed the temper of the whole situation. The ever sour caravan master, Vyerbluth, never gave anything more than a harumph.

Then, the caravan arrived in South Road Fair, and a whole new world of far greater possibility evolved right before the amazed eyes of the Bird Brothers. Antapkos and Cormorante both immediately recognize a kinship of mystical talent in several members of the community, something they had only once before experienced, with the sociopathic girl. All of these people seem well adjusted. Sprthnt and Kuwaia both recognize the same thing in two of the caravan javelineers but no others among the caravan.


Spoiler: Character Data



Antapkos: full wellness
Cormorant: full wellness
Sprthnt: full wellness
Tunic: 48
Kuwaia: full wellness










*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP. State intentions and provide a random roll.


----------



## Eric Zephlaer (Apr 22, 2022)

Antapkos and Cormorant intended to wait for their first pay, then wander about the village to see what there was to see, hoping to meet new people, especially Antapkos, who was the more outgoing of the two. This being their first time to see a forest or a clean river, they would spend more time exploring and less time looking for ways to spend their meager coin. They would also refresh their personal drinking supply. If they managed to wander far enough from town, unmolested, they would strip down and get in the river, merely to enjoy the refreshing water.

Having seen caravans but not one with others of his own talent, Sprthnt would drag Kuwaia with him, with the intent of meeting the person or persons who piqued his interest. Kuwaia, of course, would not need to be drug along. She found herself never really wanting to be very far from Sprthnt's side. Sprthnt was extroverted, while she was introverted, but she was the dominant one in the relationship, even though he did most, if not all, of the talking. Though he was slightly taller than she, being Aedaman and he Faethrin, she had greater muscle mass and was stronger, though being female. She was even a bit unnaturally strong for her age and gender, and her musculature showed, through corded muscle when she moved, not bulk.

With a wonderlust that could not easily be sated, though she yet had not the same drive that caused Sprthnt to continue moving, Britta, a Maldrog girl, a bit tall in stature and thin of build for her species, though being Mhytre, none would call her thin, had originally accompanied Sprthnt and Kuwaia when they first decided to follow the traders back to South Road Fair, wanting to see more of the world for herself and tired of boring into the mountains looking for ore. She had only resently discovered that she had developed a miniscule talent to sense waylines. She was not particularly suited for joining the archers on hunting forees, but she would often accompany Sprthnt and Kuwaia when they were in town. She did not understand how Kuwaia could be so attracted to the Faethrin, but she liked being around them. She and Kuwaia and become confidants of friends.

Siofrita, a local Shimadow girl and daughter of Siofra, with flaming red hair, had been on patrol when the caravan had arrived. Knowing for quite some time that she could bend waylines to her own will, she immediately sensed the kinship with a ceratin Shimadow javelineer as the caravan slowly passed along the road. She signaled to the others that she wished to follow it in, and they signalled for her to go ahead. She was not sure how to approach the young, because she was not sure if he knew of such talent in himself. She had learned that many people did not until some accident happened. With the fortunate circumstance of living in South Road Fair, she knew she was not in danger of being touted as a Blighter, but she had been warned that it could be tricky to approach another when she was unknown. She figured some time during the following day that the caravan would be in town, she would find some way to brooch the subject, well any subject, with the javelineer.


----------



## MacConnell (Apr 30, 2022)

*South Road Fair*:
South Road Fair is built along a stream in the middle of the strip of a conifer forest that runs mostly east to west across the Southern Trade Road. It is an open array town with no wall, though it does employ roving archers and scouts. The forest is about a 3 day travel, by foot, in width, north to south but stretches from the mountains to the East all the way to the western coast. Public buildings are marked by placards decorated with symbols designating their function, as they would be in Asylim, because knowledge of reading and writing is rather uncommon. The common spoken language is Ansylin. There exists no prejudice against acceptance into the community, and any peaceable peoples are welcome to trade or immigrate.

*Population*:
The majority of the residents are Ansylin, though that majority has dwindled in recent Cycles, as a clan of Rheini and a clan of Spiofthests have immigrated. There is also about half the number of Centrins, as that of either of the latter two clans, who have immigrated from Boga City. Accepting of any tribe and having recently established a trade route to Bergbaulager, a Maldrog village on the Lunaedriac Lake in the Dragon's Spine Mountains, there are a few Maldrogs and peoples of other tribes who may not specifically reside but are frequently found here.

*Government*:
Beholden to neither Boga City to the North nor Asylim to the South, South Road Fair is an independent town under the rulership of a self-appointed Mayor named, Giodavi, an Ansylin who was once a caravan master from Asylim. He is boisterous and kind-hearted, spending his days walking about the town, politicking, and his evening at his own tavern, the Boar's Head. He has established a group of advisers, entitled as ministers. Clavo, an Ansylin and former caravan guard, is the Carpenters' Guildmaster and the Minister of Construction. Lyndha, a Spiofthest-Centrin Bajinin and the heartmate of Giodavi, runs the Trade Store and is the Minister of Finance. Sannit, an Ansylin, former caravan guard, and independent explorer, whose party was responsible for establishing contact with Bergbaulager, is the Minister of Foreign Relations. Clavo, Sannit, and Giodavi also work together to coordinate the town defenses.

 The Carpenters' Guild doubles as the Home Guard, and its carpenters and teamsters are trained in combat. Clavo, the Guildmaster, oversees most of the training himself, though his skill is augmented by that of Sannit, who occasionally lends instruction, and other members of the former South Road Seekers when they are in town. There are three crew leaders, White Oak, a Spiofthest man, Olivia, an Ansylin woman, and Tablio, a Centrin man. The guild also has the use of 5 burros.

 The Hunting Lodge doubles as the ranger post, teams of archers who are not actively on a hunt patrol the area around the village. This group includes a far greater number than that of the carpenters but does not have one specific leader. The members are divided among five groups, each with its own crew leader. The crew leaders collaborate when it becomes necessary. The five leaders include Passaro, a Rheini man and the father of Indigo, Siofra, a Shimadow female with bright red hair, Zephyr, a Spiofthest man, Aust, a Centrin man and former member of the South Road Seekers, and Indigo, a Rheini female who was also a former member of the South Road Seekers. The entire unit employs 25 more hunters, one trained, red wolf under the guidance of Zephyr, and one trained leopard, under the guidance of Indigo. The hunting unit led by Indigo will always accompany a trade caravan to Bergbaulager. It is not much known by the general populace that both Zephyr and Indigo are better than competent benders.

*Levels of Technology*:
The overt indicators for the expression of technology within any given society are represented by construction, fashion, and weaponry. The subtle indicators are communication and art. The village of South Road Fair was built using felled timbers, which are readily available as the town is located in a conifer forest. There is no masonry, with no supply and little need. The largest structures are the Boar's Head and the Trading Post.

 Fashion is paranormally advanced with regard to leather goods but remains fairly simple with regard to textiles, even though silk is the most available product. Knowledge of metallurgy for weaponry and other metal goods is non-existent, as Bergbaulager is now the source for such needs. The citizens are considered to be fairly simple with regard to communication or art. Ansylin, which is the predominant language, does have a written form, but only Lyndha, the Minister of Finance, can use it proficiently. That writing has a cuneiform pattern. Lyndha is teaching a few others to read and write but exposure is limited. The demonstration of the arts could be applied to the decorative nature of leather goods, but anything else is limited to wooden carvings and simple jewelry.

*Commerce*:
 The base currency is a coin, called a Clam, manufactured from Ocrin, the alloy of tin and zinc, and is minted in Boga City, where it is simply called an Ocrin. The local name comes from Asylim, where it is the same coin that is minted in Boga City. South Road Fair is a major waypoint along the Southern Trade Route. Caravans from Asylim pass through town on their way to and returning from Boga City, carrying various goods. A single caravan, under the control of the South Road Seekers, travels back and forth to Bergbaulager, mostly trading fuel oil for metal goods. Fuel oil, manufactured by combining the liquid from crushed lighter pine with pork fat, is unique to South Road Fair and highly valued.

The small village is also known throughout the land for the manufacture of exquisite leather goods, including armor, due to the coordinated efforts of Swift Raven, a Rheini, and Fallen Leaf, a Spiofthest. Well-to-do explorers of established reputation will travel to South Road Fair to have a piece of armor commissioned. The sale of wine, made from locally collected grapes, rose hips, and hawthorn berries, adds some to the profitability of the town. Outside of commerce dealing directly with trade caravans, there is also a barber shop, a bathhouse, the Boar's Head Tavern, bunk houses and hammocks to let, two grist mills, an herbalist and apothecary, a weaver and seamstress, the tannery, and the Trade Store.


----------



## MacConnell (Apr 30, 2022)

When Vyerbluth, the Caravan Master, is ready to grant liberty to those under his charge, he calls the swordsmen and javelineers to meet with him first. Since only Cormorant and Antapkos are new, the instructions are abbreviated. At first light, the day after tomorrow, the caravan would depart for Bridgetown, the next stop along the road to Boga City. The guards are expected to make sure that every member of the caravan is to be present when he is ready to depart. South Road Fair is apparently notorious for attracting or encouraging runaways.

The swordsmen are paid first followed by javelineers, then the remainder of the employees. The guards each receive 120 clams, which comes to 6 clams per day of travel. Of this net, 80 clams had already been deducted for voting rights, another 80 clams for guild dues, 40 clams for rice, and finally another 80 clams for water. Each person is required to put a mark by his name. Neither Antapkos nor Cormorant had ever even attempted to make a mark, but both looked at the print of his own name and made a passable duplication of it, each young man wondering why no one else seemed to be able to do so. Vyerbluth gave the two an incredulous look. "You two can write!?"

The question was not designed to receive an answer. Despite all the fees, 120 loose coins were still going to be a problem to carry and going to become heavy, even though the utility belts that accompanied the confiscated uniforms did have a suitable pouch for carrying them. It seems like a trick to finally be paid, yet the acquisition of coins created a need to spend them just for the sake of not having to carry them. It was diabolically clever. There was no functional way to accrue wealth when it all had to be carried.

Siofrita followed the caravan in, close enough to speak with several of its members. Being known as one of the rangers from South Road Fair, her presence did not draw any suspicion from the guards or caravaners. Since she was alongside Vyerbluth, the Caravan Master approached her about stopping on this side or the other side of town. As it was a common question and the answer depending on if another caravan was present, she was able to inform him that he could go ahead and proceed through town. As the caravan stopped and the members made ready to take an evening of leisure, it would not have been prudent for Siofra to remain while pay was dispensed. She would have to find a later opportunity to approach Antapkos, the Shimadow javelineer who piqued her interest.

Catching sight of Siofrita returning from the stopping site of the caravan, Sprthnt, Kuwaia, and Britta joined with her to learn of her own and convey their desires to meet with the two javelineers, being provided with the specifics of who the potential benders were. Being, also, informed of the pay letting, the four had nothing more to do than wait for a bit.


Spoiler: Character Data



Antapkos: full wellness
Sioftrita: full wellness
Cormorant: full wellness
Britta: full wellness
Sprthnt: full wellness
Tunic: 48
Kuwaia: full wellness





Spoiler: Collectibles



nothing at this time










*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP. State intentions and provide a random roll.


----------



## Eric Zephlaer (May 3, 2022)

Antapkos suggests to Cormorant that they should alter their original idea and head over to the Trade Store to see if they could sensibly unburden some of their coins. Having only just escaped from the mud of the Flats, the two felt unhurried and less sure of the next step their lives should take, anyway. After visiting the trade store, Cormorant suggested that they see what other services might be available in the town, since the day would be soon drawing to a close.

Waiting idly in the near vicinity, it is Siofrita who recognizes Antapkos, though she was yet to learn his name, when he and his Ansylin friend walk up the steps of the Trade Store. She motions to Sprthnt, Kuwaia, and Britta. "One person I know for certain is that Shimadow javelineer. He and an Ansylin javelineer just are walking into the Trade Store. We could go meet them, now!"

Sprthnt nodded his head, vigorously, and started to move in that direction, but Kuwaia gently placed a hand on his arm to give him pause. She knew Britta had a thought to share.

Britta was generally calmer than the others or, more specifically, less hurried in all things. "We should wait and let them shop. I know we are all anxious, but it may give a bad impression and put them on the defensive if we corner them in the store."

Sprthnt nodded and immediately agreed with her. Siofrita paced back and forth for a few seconds. "Okay, but we should try to catch them before they go into the Boar's Head. Surely they will end up there, but it will be too crowded and not a good place to talk."

The other three friends agreed with that logic, so they continued to wait where they were.


----------



## MacConnell (May 8, 2022)

Eric Zephlaer said:


> Antapkos suggests...



When Antapkos and Cormorant step into the Trade Store, they are greeted in Ansylin by Lyndha, a Shimadow Bajinin, who is the proprietor of the store. She speaks Ansylin as if born to it, no decernable accent, unlike most who are using a second language. There are two assistants needlessly tending to things, who wave and make a gesture indicating the men are free to look around. One of the caravan swordsmen walks in after the two, nodding ackowledgement, but then looks after his own interests. There is a variety of items for sale, but those that catch the Bird Brother's attention, and that they can afford, are all of a practical nature. There is very little weaponry and it is expensive.

*Common Clothing Upper Body*:

*Item**Coverage**Encumbrance**Deflect**Soak**Cost*Thin Leather Tunic50%52130Light Leather Tunic50%104260Kevlar Tunic50%55090Thin Leather Vest30%32118Thin Leather Accessory Vest30%32136Light Leather Vest30%64236Thin Leather Bracers20%42118Light Leather Bracers20%84236

*Common Clothing Lower Body*:

*Item**Coverage**Encumbrance**Deflect**Soak**Cost*Thin Leather Kilt30%32136Light Leather Kilt30%64272Kevlar Kilt30%350108Thin Leather Shin Guards20%12160Thin Leather Accessory Belt10%02120Light Leather Accessory Belt10%14240

*Accessory Items*:

*Item**Use**Encumbrance**Cost*Thin Leather Waterskin1 ration1, when full10Light Leather Sword Beltscabbard140Javelin Baldricshoulder sling140Thin Leather Shin Guards20%160Thin Leather Accessory Belt10%020Light Leather Accessory Belt10%140

Articles of clothing and armor will overlap which can give a total coverage mechanic of greater than 100%. Where the items overlap, both will apply to the protection of that area.


Spoiler: Character Data



Antapkos: full wellness
Sioftrita: full wellness
Cormorant: full wellness
Britta: full wellness
Sprthnt: full wellness
Tunic: 48
Kuwaia: full wellness





Spoiler: Collectibles



nothing at this time










*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP. State intentions for just Antapkos and Cormorant and provide a random roll.


----------



## Eric Zephlaer (May 10, 2022)

Never before having had so much money, Antapkos and Cormorant spend more time in the store than they had expected, looking over the goods several times. Being used to wearing very little, for clothing, neither young man is sure how he would adjust to wearing additional pieces that would be more protective. They already fidget with the javelineer tunics they are currently wearing. Having finally come to a decision, both upgrade to a thin leather accessory belt, asking about discarding their own. Antapkos also selects a light leather sword belt for the javelin he converted into a short sword. Cormorant selects the javelin baldric so he can keep at least one hand free of encumbrance while simply walking.

Learning that there are shelters and hammocks to let, and what a hammock is, each man shells out the extra 2 coins for a hammock. Since they are still carrying rations prepared from earlier hunting, both plan to see what it feels like to sleep off of the ground, where a breeze might cool them from the constant heat they have always endured.







*OOC:*


76


----------



## MacConnell (May 15, 2022)

Eric Zephlaer said:


> ... Antapkos and Cormorant spend... selects... selects... Learning...



The two men leave the store heading directly toward the location of the suspended hammocks, since they had been told which way to walk. This took them directly toward the other, waiting, four youths. You greeted them in a very friendly manner, obviously wanting further conversation. Antapkos and Cormorant, both, immediately sensed a kinship with the unknown others, never having before experienced such a sensation. Excessive fatigue, further encouraged by the relative coolness of the forest compared to the Burning Sun that baked the desert all day, the Bird Brothers cordially cut the conversation short but agreed to meet again in the morning, since they had an entire day to themselves before needing to depart with the caravan. Neither, yet, had a significant motive to abandon the caravan. Knowing a place, upstream, where there a deeper pool offered good swimming, the four offered to take the two there, the next day.

Antapkos and Cormorant enjoyed the most peaceful night of rest that they had ever experienced. They felt energized and hungry when they awoke. Before heading on the simple excursion, the four intended to take the two over to the Boar's Head for a light breakfast. With the morning light giving a better view of all surroundings, Cormorant, Siofrita, Britta, and Kuwaia found themselves staring back and forth between Antapkos and Sprthnt. It was like looking at twins who had been separated at birth. Every person being able to recognize his own reflection but having little opportunity to see it, it took the two unrelated twins a few seconds to realize why the others had stopped walking or talking. The only real difference between the appearance of the two was that Sprthnt had freckles. No other person had ever been seen with freckles, and it was necessary to be very close to Sprthnt to see them splayed across his face.


Spoiler: Character Data



Antapkos: full wellness
Sioftrita: full wellness
Cormorant: full wellness
Britta: full wellness
Sprthnt: full wellness
Tunic: 48
Kuwaia: full wellness





Spoiler: Collectibles



nothing at this time










*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP. State intentions and provide a random roll.


----------



## Eric Zephlaer (May 17, 2022)

Being naturally gregarious, Antapkos begins jabbering away at Sprthnt in Shimadow, thinking he is looking at a kinsman. Siofrita starts laughing an the newly befriended youth, despite her fascination.  She responds to Antapkos, "Sprthnt, which is his name, does not speak Shimadow. He is Spiofthest, even though you two look like twins, well, not exactly twins to me."

Eased of the odd situation, everyone begins inroducing himself and conversing in Ansylin, since it is the common language. Antapkos and Cormorant are happy to go to breakfast and to accompany the others to thier favorite swimming hole. Away from town, Sprthnt, Siofrita, and Antapkos, especially, brooch the subject of their innate talents, trading what has been learned after becoming more comfortable with the subject.







*OOC:*


75


----------



## MacConnell (May 20, 2022)

Eric Zephlaer said:


> ... Antapkos begins... Siofrita starts... responds... everyone begins... Antapkos and Cormorant are... Sprthnt, Siofrita, and Antapkos, especially, brooch...



The trip to this particular swimming hole had been made by the four residents of South Road Fair many times and the trip was pleasantly uneventful, the only distraction being various birds and arboreal rodents noisily going about their usual activity. It was far enough of a walk that others from the village usually did not interrupt them. Once there, with a cursory look about the area, the six youth doffed their clothing and entered the water, enjoying the luxurious coolness of it. Relaxation gave way to play then returned to relaxation as Siofrita became more acquainted with Antapkos and Britta became more acquainted with Cormorant. Sprthnt and Kuwaia were already more than well acquainted and gave the others space, while enjoying the company of each other.

As hunger again rose, as it often does in developing youths, the local four discussed and showed the other two where to find mussels along the banks while Siofrita and Sprthnt were able to collect some fish with their bows. When the moment of truth arrived, it was Sprthnt who braved a demonstration first when he ignited the kindling for a cook fire simply by touching it. Once comforted by this disclosure, it was demonstrated that all but Kuwaia could perform such a feat. At that moment, it was confirmed for everyone other than Sprthnt, who already knew, that Kuwaia was the only one of them who could not bend waylines. It would later be discovered that this deficiency was limited to affecting others, for she would eventually learn to augment herself.

Back in town that evening, Antapkos and Cormorant got to spend another night sleeping in their rented hammocks, while the other four slept where they usually did. Shortly after first light, the four joined the other two when they were returning to the caravan informing them that they intended to follow along on the way to Bridgetown, to see how things went. Antapkos and Cormorant were glad at the idea and inquired if it were permissible. The four found the concept humorous, not having grown up with such oppression as that found in Asylim, especially The Flats.

Vyerbluth, always a pernicious individual, was stomping around the caravan, displaying more aggravation than usual. Apparently two of the caravaners had not returned to their posts. Half of the guards, which did not include Antapkos or Cormorant, as they were still too new, were sent to locate the two missing individuals. About an hour later, the two were returned, being dragged by their heels by the guards who had been sent to find them. The two young men were not overly hurt but could not stand or even communicate in an intelligent manner. They blubbered and made uncoordinated movements with their arms. Vyerbluth was irate and mentioned to the swordsmen to just kill them and they would suffer the short-handedness.

It was obvious that something was wrong with the men to cause such a predicament. Something had affected their minds and, as a result, their ability to bodily function. The six youths, especially Britta, realize that the condition is likely curable, but nothing could be done under the watchful eyes of all the other caravaners.


Spoiler: Character Data



Antapkos: full wellness
Sioftrita: full wellness
Cormorant: full wellness
Britta: full wellness
Sprthnt: full wellness
Tunic: 48
Kuwaia: full wellness





Spoiler: Collectibles



nothing at this time










*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP. State nominal actions and intentions and provide a random roll.


----------



## Eric Zephlaer (May 22, 2022)

Britta, immediately and loudly, says, "Wait!"

At the same time Antapkos, who is readily prone to speak, starts in at Vyerbluth even if he is the Caravan Master. "That suggestion is excessive. It is obvious that something is wrong with these two. I understand there is an Herbalist in town. Perhaps something can be done to remedy their problem."

Siofrita, as soon as Antapkos finishes, says, with some authority, due to her position with the town rangers. "You are not going to have these men killed and just leave them in our town for us to deal with the mess! If my word is not enough, all I need to do is whistle."

Britta interjects before Vyerbluth can respond, "I work with Maeli the Herbalist. You are already delayed. A few more minutes will make no difference. Lend us these to javelineers to help the four of us carry them."







*OOC:*


83


----------



## MacConnell (May 24, 2022)

Eric Zephlaer said:


> Britta... says... Antapkos... starts... Siofrita... says... Britta interjects...





Spoiler: Negotiate



Antapkos: 24(coerce) + 24(befriend) + 83(d100) = 131
Sioftrita: 25 + 83 = 108
Britta: 23 + 83 = 106



Vyerbluth grimaces but then grumbles, "Fine. Do not take all day. If this cannot be remedied before midday, we leave them."

Because of the lack of coordination in the delirious men, the six youths still have a difficult time carrying them like dead weight. Once out of view of prying eyes, it is not necessary for them to be carried all the way to Maeli. Laying the men on the ground, only a cursory examination is necessary to determine that something is impairing their mental faculty. It is unlikely that the men were poisoned or ate something that they should not have, not in South Road Fair. It is more likely that they were able to acquire some hallucinogen and had not yet recovered from its detrimental effect.

Kuwaia keeps a watch for others, since she cannot assist, while the five lay their hands upon each man, in turn, and manipulate mystical waylines to accelerate the recovery of their mental function. Since Britta has performed this feat before, the others are able to follow suit, all being of equal talent. What would have taken hours, unaided, now only takes a few seconds.

Once lucid, the men will not say what they had consumed, and they are not pressed for the information. They well understand to go along with whatever Britta says concerning their recovery, not wanting to be remanded to The Flats upon returning to Asylim. It is conveyed that they were given an antidote for some bad eggs and advised, for the future, not to eat eggs that were found on the ground.






Spoiler: Character Data



Antapkos: full wellness
Sioftrita: full wellness
Cormorant: full wellness
Britta: full wellness
Sprthnt: full wellness
Tunic: 48
Kuwaia: full wellness





Spoiler: Collectibles



nothing at this time










*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP. State nominal actions and intentions and provide a random roll.


----------



## Eric Zephlaer (May 30, 2022)

Once the two men seem capable of walking on their own volition, Antapkos and Cormorant will make a show of ushering them back to the caravan. The other four will follow along, since they are still intent on accompanying the caravan when it departs. Arriving at the waiting caravan, Antapkos says to Vyerbluth, "None the worse for wear. We are all good to go."

Britta then quickly explains, "It was pretty obvious what was wrong with them. I was able to administer an curative. I can assure you that these men will never be trying to eat eggs found lying on the ground, in the future."

Siofrita and Sprthnt both turn away and pretend to be interested in something else for a few seconds so that they do not laugh. Everything that Britta had said was completely true, albeit a complete ruse. It was difficult for those two to keep a straight face.

Kuwaia merely nods her head, looking solemn.







*OOC:*


84


----------



## MacConnell (Jun 5, 2022)

Eric Zephlaer said:


> ... Antapkos and Cormorant will... The other four will...



The caravan proceeded to get underway without any further delay. In fact, since it was already prepared to depart, Vyerbluth barked some commands and the teamsters signaled the burros to begin pulling the wagons. There was not enough space for riders, maybe one beside the driver, so almost everyone walked. Antapkos and Cormorant trailed the caravan so that they could converse with their newly found friends. Vyerbluth was indifferent about having some residents of South Road Fair follow his caravan. Youths, from the village, often did for a day or two. He was not going to feed them, as they were more than likely to be able to feed themselves and, if they were even barely competent rangers, provide some extra meat for the caravaners. He could plainly see that the four youths trailing behind were armed and equipped and looked skilled enough to add extra protection, if needed. His caravan had been assaulted a few times in the past; though because of the size, that was rare.

The conifer forest north of South Road Fair quickly thinned, at least on the eastern side of the roadway, the side farther from the Southern River, where understory shrubbery eventually gives way to a small patch of grassland. The patch is small by geographic standards, being about a two-day walk across, in any direction. Corn grows there and collectors from South Road Fair go during the appropriate season to gather it. The corn, when it is ready, also means larger game animals, but that is not something so readily taken by javelin, and it was not yet that season. On one of his occasional, very occasional, positive thoughts, Vyerbluth realized that two of the trailing youths carried bows. He licked his lips with imagined, better fare. The trip to Bridgetown would take eight days, the last four would be through deciduous forest with nut and acorn bearing trees. It was the wrong season for the nuts, too, and the forever scowl returned to the bitter man’s face.

Caravans normally move for eight hours of the day, instead of the ten that a person would walk, which is why it requires eight days to go between South Road Fair and Bridgetown, instead of seven. With three wagons, four swordsmen, eight javelineers, and four armed additionals, the chance of encountering anything or anyone hostile was negligible, at best. As the javelineers and the four friends would hunt each evening, of their own volition, and small game was being readily acquired, once the hunters were far enough from the main road. On the fourth day northward, the four friends, hunting with Cormorant and Antapkos, came across a small herd of peccaries. Sprthnt and Siofrita were both able to take one before the herd ran. They were not exactly significant, as far as game animals were concerned, but they were more than twice the size of anything that had been killed thus far, and the caravaners were thrilled that the small group was so willing to share with strangers.

While traveling with the caravan provides new experiences to garner the interests of all but an elderly, especially adolescents, and it provides ample opportunity for the budding friendships to further solidify, it is not a conducive environment for anything of a romantic nature to progress. There are too many people and too much activity. Arriving in Bridgetown would provide another full day of liberty for Antapkos and Cormorant. Something for those two to look forward to spending some quieter moments with Siofrita and Britta, respectively. Though Sprthnt and Kuwaia are inseparable, even they display little to no amorous behavior while with the caravan. It is a remarkable situation for the other four to observe. It seems that those two are a single life force, separated into two completely different bodies.


Spoiler: Character Data



Antapkos: full wellness
Sioftrita: full wellness
Cormorant: full wellness
Britta: full wellness
Sprthnt: full wellness
Tunic: 48
Kuwaia: full wellness





Spoiler: Collectibles



nothing at this time










*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP. State nominal actions and intentions while traveling and provide a random roll.


----------



## Eric Zephlaer (Jun 7, 2022)

During travel, the six friends will process their own game, though they will, of course, share extra meat. They will also gather edible plants or their products, should any be discovered, while they are out hunting. Having no particular means to preserve skins, and not expecting anything much worth collecting, they will forgo trying to save any hides, but will examine other parts of animals and attempt to make utilitiy items, like pouches and string.







*OOC:*


65


----------



## MacConnell (Jun 9, 2022)

Eric Zephlaer said:


> ... the six friends will...





Spoiler: Active Search



Antapkos: 24(observation) + 65(d100) = 89
Siofrita: 25 + 65 = 90
Cormorante: 23 + 65 = 88
Britta: 23 + 65 = 88
Sprthnt: 25 + 65 = 90
Kuwaia: 24 + 65 = 89





Spoiler: Prepare Animals



Antapkos: 24(observation) + 24(clarity) + 65(d100) = 113 - 20(rudimentary) = 93
Siofrita: 25 + 26 + 65 = 116 - 20 = 96
Cormorante: 23 + 23 + 65 = 111 - 20 = 91
Britta: 23 + 25 + 65 = 113 - 20 = 93
Sprthnt: 25 + 22 + 65 = 112 - 20 = 92
Kuwaia: 24 + 24 + 65 = 113 - 20 = 93


In the first four days, since leaving South Road Fair, during the evening hunting expeditions, the six friends are able to collect, in addition to the two peccaries on the fourth evening, several jacks and harvester birds. As yet being little skilled in the preparation of game, the majority of the meat from anything cleaned can be salvaged, but nothing of a utility nature could be manufactured. Grasslands are, really, not very productive with regard to edible plants, except when the grain is ready to be harvested, which it is not. Due diligence does result in some discovery, as a few tubers and edible mushrooms are located to supplement the meat.

During the second four days, which are spent walking through a forest of deciduous, nut and acorn bearing trees, instead of the cone bearing ones, like what surround South Road Fair, the six are able to collect only nuthogs. The energetic tree rats are so named because of their voracious consumption of the tree products during the season they are available and because they are a little more than twice the size of normal tree rats, also having better meat. Once again, the only edible plant material to be discovered are tubers and mushrooms, though forest mushrooms are much larger than those of the prairie.

Just before arriving in Bridgetown, Vyerbluth gives commands for post assignments, which is the usual practice. Antapkos and Cormorant are to have guard duty the first night but liberty on the second. It is the common practice for half of all the guards to be one duty at night. When stopped for Boga City or South Road Fair, local guards will diligently protect the caravan, as it is in their best interest. The usual pattern for the caravan is to arrive in the afternoon or the evening, Vyerbluth will conduct what little trade can be done in Bridgetown the following day, and the caravan will continue on toward Boga City the morning after that. Some of the caravaners, who have been there before, convey to Antapkos and Cormorant, as well as their four friends, that really good meals of fresh fish and melons are cooked in stone ovens and that they should make a point of buying one


Spoiler: Character Data



Antapkos: full wellness
Sioftrita: full wellness
Cormorant: full wellness
Britta: full wellness
Sprthnt: full wellness
Tunic: 48
Kuwaia: full wellness





Spoiler: Collectibles



nothing at this time










*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP. State nominal actions and intentions while traveling and provide a random roll.


----------



## MacConnell (Jun 9, 2022)

*Bridgetown*: 
This small community is developing along the Southern Trade Route at the river crossing, five days south of Boga City and seven days north of South Road Fair. There is an ancient stone bridge crossing the river, suspected to have been built in the previous age by the Yahdram. The community began as a mere tavern, constructed by an adventurous, Centrin entrepreneur out of Boga City, due to the convenience of the location as a resting point for caravans passing between Boga City and Asylim. The river provides good water and good fishing. The tavern was built using timber and labor brought up from South Road Fair.

*Government*:
This community is still small enough that no specific government system exists. Because the proprietor of the tavern, Gastrobon, was the first on the site, others, who have come later, defer to him, and he considers everything from a business management point of view. The community is voluntarily being operated like a corporation of small businesses to the betterment of profitability. Though all business leaders defer to Gastrobon, matters are discussed collectively, with final approval being his. The community has no official militia or guards.

*Levels of Technology*:
The overt indicators for the expression of technology with any given society are represented by construction, fashion, and weaponry. The subtle indicators are communication and art. This developing community is still dependent upon Boga City and South Road Fair for any manufacturing that is not related to agriculture. Some specific farming is being pursued, rather than always sending out foragers, particularly with various types of squash, that the local people call melons. The common language is Centrin, but places of interest are marked with placards rather than words.

*Economics*:
The base currency is a metal coin, manufactured in Boga City, made from ocrin, an alloy of tin and zinc, and is simply called by the name of that alloy. There is a second coin, valued at 10 Ocrins, made from Harnin, an alloy of iron and zinc, which is called a Deck. All trade is expressed in terms of Ocrins.

Trade is not often conducted with the regular caravans that pass through, as necessary tools and construction materials are acquired, when needed, by deliberate expedition of a local wagoneer or two. The tavern is the main source of outside income, as the caravaners, when stopping to rest, will make a point of eating the fine fare that is offered, especially pies and breads, made from the various locally grown crops, and baked fish, collected from the river. Corn, which grows naturally and prolifically as the forest gives way to the prairie, to the north and the south, is gathered by collectors, who operate the newly constructed grist mill. Wheat and barley are usually purchased from Boga City. Due to the convenience of the location, several stone ovens have been constructed in a plaza area outside of the tavern, and the reputation for the quality of the food is spreading. There are outside dining tables placed on the same plaza, which allow customers the privilege of smelling all and seeing some of the cooking, while enjoying a meal. The ambiance created by such an idea has become popular, even the locals like to sit down and eat there.

The tavern is located on the northern side of the bridge and the western side of the road, within sight of the where the smaller stream, upon which the bridge and town are built, joins the main river, farther to the west. The oven plaza is adjacent to and on the western side of the tavern, farther from the road. The daily operations of the tavern and customer service are overseen by Merita, a Centrin woman and the heartmate of Gastrobon, who manages the actual cooking, doing much of it himself.

The grist mill, operated by Grandon, a Centrin man, is on the northern side of the bridge and a few hundred strides upstream to the east.

Pumpkins are grown on the northern side of the bridge and the eastern side of the road, where the crop can be seen in passing. The town even has a festival dedicated to the harvesting of the pumpkins. Trees had to be cleared to make space for farming. All agricultural ventures are overseen by Farlen and Hortica, a Centrin couple.

A great amount of fishing is done by each respective family to collect meat for its own consumption, but a collective effort is done using canoes and nets. The collective fishing, which can interfere with individual catches, is scheduled and announced to the town. This process is managed and overseen by Killian, a Spiofthest man, who moves the operation to different locations along the river to maximize his catch and minimize the interference upon the other town members. With a silk supply coming in from South Road Fair, better nets are being stitched using it, instead of the more rudimentary gut material.

*Theology*:
Somewhat loosely adhering to the centralized belief system that was solidified by a collective populace, in Boga City, of Centrins and Spiofthests, most business venturing individuals are particularly interested in the minor deities spawned by Benevolence and Malevolence, especially the opposing deities of Fortune and Misfortune. Special homage is paid and favor asked of Fortune, using a particular ritual that involves tossing a coin over one's own shoulder into water. It is believed that the request has a better chance of being rewarded if that water has a definitive current. With the local convenience of a bridge constructed over a clear running stream, there is even an official ceremony performed by Gastrobon, Grandon, Killian, Farlen, and Hortica, once each Cycle, when both moons are full.


----------



## Eric Zephlaer (Jun 12, 2022)

Having become very good friends in a short matter of time, the four youths from South Road Fair stay close at hand to help guard the caravan, the first night, with Antapkos and Cormorant. The next day, the six plan to spend the early part of the day following the river upstream, for an hour or two, until they feel that they are far enough from town to be undisturbed, then doffing their clothing for a bit of refreshment, entertainment, and relaxation in the water. When the Daylight has passed through about 3/4 of its path, they intend to return to town to try some the food that was recommended. Antapkos and Cormorant will cover the cost of the food and see if it is possible to exchange some of their loose coins for something more manageable.







*OOC:*


83


----------



## MacConnell (Jun 14, 2022)

Eric Zephlaer said:


> ... the four... stay...  the six plan...



The four youths from South Road Fair stayed close at hand to help guard the caravan, the first night, with Antapkos and Cormorant, which was completely uneventful. The next day, shortly after first light, when Antapkos and Cormorant had checked in with Vyerbluth, the six cordially spoke with a few people in town, mostly in greeting as the common language of Bridgetown was Centrin, not Ansylin, as they walked along the southern bank of the river, upstream, for about two hours. In geographic terms, this did not take them very far from town, though it was out of sight and out of hearing range. Stopping at a suitable location, where the river was more shallow on their side than the other, the six stowed their weapons and gear near the waters edge, placed all of their clothing on top of them, and then slowly picked their way along the, somewhat, rocky bottom until they were in water deeper than they could touch bottom.

The water was markedly cooler than the stream that flowed through South Road Fair, deeper, and flowed with a stronger current. The current was not enough to be dangerous. It was more entertaining to relax and drift with it before moving to shallower water to walk back to the others. They also used this opportunity to rub themselves clean of all the dust from traveling, especially through their hair. Cormorant was the only one without long hair, which was a common trait among the Ansylin people. This occupied very little of the day before the amorous pairs separated and spent more intimate time with one another, though remaining in the water to do so.

A few hours had passed in such a manner then the six began to explore the river in greater earnest. It was quickly discovered that the river was plentiful with fish but had fewer mussels; although, it also had a fair number of crustaceans. Sprthnt realized that he could cause a minor shock to a fish several body lengths away from him, through the water, without any risk of shocking himself. The others found this to be very fascinating, and Siofrita discovered that she, too, could perform such a feat. They used this talent to collect several fish for lunch, which were thrown up on the bank near the group’s belongings.

When the sixth fish of decent size was tossed to shore and everyone surfaced, having swam underwater to watch the interesting trick of the two catching fish, they saw that a group of strangers had come upon their location. There were nine young men, all together, no females. Their skin was a dark brown, almost burgundy color that had been decorated with a few marks on the faces and upper arms that must have been dyed using some very dark berry. They were only dressed in loincloths, but each carried a pair of weapons at his hips that looked a bit like carving axes, though they were made of an unfamiliar metal that was darker than harnin and much darker than ularin. The nine youths on the shore began to laugh at the six youths in the water as they started to collect their belongings and their fish, though having a bit of trouble with the fish, which were not dead, only stunned and began to flop around.

Cormorant and Britta are farthest upstream and only about five steps from shore. Antapkos and Siofrita are farthest downstream, he being about five and she about seven steps from shore. Sprthnt and Kuwaia are in the middle with Kuwaia being about seven steps from shore but Sprthnt over his head and about nine strides’ distance from the water’s edge.


Spoiler: Reaction



Antapkos: 26(readiness) + 25(speed) + 25(clarity) + 83(d100) = 159
Siofrita: 23 + 25 + 26 + 83 = 157
Cormorante: 24 + 24 + 23 + 83 = 154
Britta: 25 + 24 + 25 + 83 = 157
Sprthnt: 26 + 25 + 22 + 83 = 156
Kuwaia: 25 + 25 + 24 + 83 = 157

Evipau: 30 + 26 + 12 + 113 = 181





Spoiler: Character Data



Antapkos: full wellness
Sioftrita: full wellness
Cormorant: full wellness
Britta: full wellness
Sprthnt: full wellness
Tunic: 48
Kuwaia: full wellness





Spoiler: Collectibles



nothing at this time










*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP. State nominal actions and intentions and provide 2 random rolls.


----------



## Eric Zephlaer (Jun 19, 2022)

If this group of young men thinks they are simply going to walk away with things belonging to Cormorant and Britta, just because the two are naked, they are about to learn that they are sadly mistaken. Unconcerned with their nakedness, the two exit the river as quickly as they can, Cormorant going straight at the enemy. A ripple courses over his skin as he exits the water, while he sucks in a breath and clenches his fists. It is unclear what Britta does, mystically, but it suddenly becomes a little more difficult to focus directly on her. The irony of using the talent called Soullessness is that Britta, when she is no longer in the river, stands still and opens her arms wide, showing her full nakedness to the thieves trying to steal her stuff, enticing any one of them to come at her, where she will fight defensively. Having no weapons, Britta remains empty-handed, while Cormorant picks up a fist-sized stone to use as a club, of sorts.

Having developed a similar tactic to Cormorant but using a different pathway to achieve it, Antapkos acquires a stone, suitable to throw, from the river bottom, smiles at Siofrita as his body appears to vibrate for about two seconds, and throws the stone at one of the thieves. Siofrita realizes that she does not need a stone and can do the same thing to the young men trying to take her stuff, as she had to the fish.

Kuwaia, like Cormorant and Britta, immediately disregards her own nakedness and walks boldly from the water. Also like Cormorant, a ripple runs over her skin, further displaying her corded musculature. Retrieving a mere piece of driftwood as she exits the river, she uses it for a weapon. Sprthnt does not even need to swim to shallower water, but he does, just to be closer to his friends. Really hating the idea of some opportunists ruining their recreation, he snaps his fingers on his left hand and points at one of the enemies closest to Kuwaia, sending a pulse of air.







*OOC:*


76, 80








Spoiler: Enhancement



Antapkos: 25(athletics)
Cormorante: 27(strength)
Britta: 24(soullessness)
Kuwaia: 26(strength)





Spoiler: Projectile Assault



Antapkos: 26(launch) + 25(accuracy) + 25(clarity) + 76(d100) = 152 + 25(athletics) = 177





Spoiler: Mystical Assault



Siofrita: 29(bending) + 26(toxicity) + 80(d100) = 135
Sprthnt: 29 + 24(push) + 80 = 133





Spoiler: Physical Assault



Cormorante: 24(aggression) + 24(accuracy) + 27(fury) + 76(d100) = 151
Britta: 24(finesse) + 24 + 25(clarity) + 76 = 149


----------



## MacConnell (Jun 21, 2022)

Eric Zephlaer said:


> ... Cormorant and Britta... Antapkos... Siofrita... Kuwaia... Sprthnt...





Spoiler: Enhancement



Antapkos: 25(athletics)
Cormorante: 27(strength)
Britta: 24(soullessness)
Kuwaia: 26(strength)





Spoiler: Projectile Assault



Antapkos: 26(launch) + 25(accuracy) + 25(clarity) + 76(d100) = 152 + 25(athletics) = 177 + 25(athletics) = 202 + 50(range) = 252

Evipaun: 16(avoidance) + 10(analysis) + 86(d100) = 112
252 - 112 = 140% * 5 = 6





Spoiler: Mystical Assault



Siofrita: 29(bending) + 26(toxicity) + 80(d100) = 135
Sprthnt: 29 + 24(push) + 80 = 133

Evipaun: 30(conditioning / aggression) + 12(clarity / fury) + 90(d100) = 132





Spoiler: Physical Assault



Cormorante: 24(aggression) + 24(accuracy) + 27(fury) + 76(d100) = 151 + 27(strength) = 178
Kuwaia: 24 + 25 + 26 + 76 = 151 + 26(strength) = 177
Evipaun: 30 + 16 + 12 + 86 = 144
174 - 144 = 30% * 3 = 1
Britta: 24(finesse) + 24 + 25(clarity) + 76 = 149

Evipaun: 30(readiness) + 16(avoidance) + 10(analysis) + 86 = 142
178 - 142 = 36% * 5 = 2
177 - 142 = 35% * 5 = 2
149 - 142 = 7% * 3 = ~1
Cormorante: 24 + 23 + 22 + 76 = 145
Britta: 25 + 25 + 24 + 76 = 150 + 24(soullessness) = 174
Kuwaia: 25 + 24 + 20 + 76 = 145


Never having seen such people before, the party later learns that the hostile Aedamans are of the tribe called, Evipau. Males of the particular age group, often referred to as Hatchets because of their chosen weapon, are known to be sociopathic but not necessarily psychotic. It is rumored that they will attack anyone but their own tribe, though not without giving a chosen target a chance to run. They will hoop and holler, announcing their intention to attack before engaging or, in the case of this group, laugh and carry-on while stealing discarded belongings. It is reported that they will attempt to kill all males but kidnap women and children. The females and young children of this tribe exist in separate units that travel little and avoid contact with outsiders. When males are attempting to locate female units, they make calling sounds similar to deer, so that the females will signal back rather than hide or run. Female clans are kept small, never more than nine adults. Nine is a special number to the Evipau people.

The young adults are clothed in a simple loin cloth, made from an animal hide, which offers little protection and little coverage. The chosen weapons are two small axes, similar to carving axes, which may be thrown but at least one is kept for melee. The one closest to Cormorant nodded as if he approved of the brazenness and drew his axes, as he moved to join him in combat. Stepping to his right before the Evipau could swing, Cormorant swung his stone, to strike the man in the head. Reflexively lifting his left arm in an attempt to block, the stone struck him in the ribs just under the armpit, cracking one of them. The Evipau did not anticipate the strength of his opponent and did not connect with his hatchet.

Had the enemy been Faethrins instead of Aedamans, the sight of the completely naked Britta, facing fully front, might not have had as significant of an effect, she being Mhytre, but one of the young men sticks out his tongue in a vulgar gesture, as he lumbers toward her. Instead of drawing an axe, he reaches forward as if to grab her, which was a mistake. She strikes the Evipau twice with her fists, for his foolishness, once as a counter and once as a riposte. The blows are not especially damaging, but they do ring his bell, a bit.

Antapkos moves forward only a few steps, through the water, and throws his stone at one of the thieves, as he is bent over collecting something from the ground. The stone is amazingly well-aimed, glancing off of the enemy’s head and almost rendering him unconscious. The youth staggers, considerably dazed, and puts a hand to his head, seeing a trickle of blood wipe onto his palm. One of the others shakes his head, for no appararent reason, and then looks out from the spoils toward the water. Whatever Siofrita had done to him seems to have little effect. Another of the young men is pushed over by a freakish gust of wind, though he is unharmed. Being the closest to Kuwaia, he is unable to regain his footing before she strikes him in the leg with her collected piece of driftwood. Evidently thinking themselves to be superior to females, another of the Evipau, refusing to draw a weapon, attempts to backhand Kuwaia but misses.

Now fully aware that the six naked youths were definitely going to fight to retain their things, the Evipaun turn their attention directly toward confrontation. Cormorant, Britta, and Kuwaia are all going to be facing two opponents each. The remaining three, including the one who was hit by Antapkos, move toward the river to engage Antapkos, Siofrita, and Sprthnt, individually.


Spoiler: Combat Data



E1: Mind: 10 - 2 = 8, dazed.
E2: Mind: 10 - 2 = 8, dazed.
E3: Mind: 10 - 6 = 4, confused.
E4: Mind: 10 - 2 = 8, dazed, prone.





Spoiler: Character Data



Antapkos: full wellness
Sioftrita: full wellness
Cormorant: full wellness
Britta: full wellness
Sprthnt: full wellness
Tunic: 48
Kuwaia: full wellness





Spoiler: Collectibles



nothing at this time










*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP. State nominal actions and intentions and provide 2 random rolls.


----------



## Eric Zephlaer (Jun 23, 2022)

Though he knows he cannot be understood, Cormorant says to the injured foe, as an additional ripple runs over his skin, “I hate thieves. You are pathetic!”







*OOC:*


+27(motility)






Britta makes kissing sounds at the one she struck. “Willst du etwas davon? Komm versuch es nochmal.”



Spoiler: Maldrog



You want some of this? Come try again.


Seeing that an enemy is coming to him, Antapkos says, as he retrieves anorther stone, “Kalos! Ela. Tha se chtypiso xana.”



Spoiler: Shimadow



Good! Come. I will hit you, again


Siofrita does not speak but since the enemy is coming to her, slowly begins to back further into the river. Kuwaia does not speak, a second ripple goes over her skin, as she strikes at the leg of her opponent, again, trying to prevent him from rising.







*OOC:*


+26(motility)






Caring more about Kuwaia than himself, Sprthnt snaps the fingers of his right hand and points at the new opponent engaging his heartmate, sending another pulse of air.







*OOC:*


64, 73


----------



## MacConnell (Jun 23, 2022)

Eric Zephlaer said:


> ... Cormorant says... Britta makes... Antapkos says... Siofrita... begins... Kuwaia... strikes at the leg... Sprthnt snaps...





Spoiler: Enhancement



Antapkos: 25(athletics)
Cormorante: 27(strength, motility)
Britta: 24(soullessness)
Kuwaia: 26(strength, motility)





Spoiler: Projectile Assault



Antapkos: 26(launch) + 25(accuracy) + 25(clarity) + 64(d100) = 140 + 25(athletics) = 165 + 100(range) = 265

Evipaun: 16(avoidance) + 10(analysis) + 69(d100) = 95
265 - 95 = 170% * 5 = 9





Spoiler: Mystical Assault



Siofrita: 29(bending) + 26(toxicity) + 73(d100) = 128
Sprthnt: 29 + 24(push) + 73 = 126

Evipaun: 30(conditioning / aggression) + 12(clarity / fury) + 78(d100) = 120
128 - 120 = 8% * 6 = ~1
126 - 120 = 6% - 16(contortion) = no damage





Spoiler: Physical Assault



Cormorante: 24(aggression) + 24(accuracy) + 27(fury) + 64(d100) = 139 + 27(strength) = 166
Kuwaia: 24 + 25 + 26 + 64 = 139 + 26(strength) = 165
Evipaun: 30 + 16 + 12 + 69 = 127
162 - 127 = 35% * 3 = 1
Britta: 24(finesse) + 24 + 25(clarity) + 64 = 137

Evipaun: 30(readiness) + 16(avoidance) + 10(analysis) + 69 = 125
166 - 125 = 41% * 5 = 2
165 - 125 + 100(prone) = 140% * 5 = 7
137 - 125 = 12% * 3 = ~1
Cormorante: 24 + 23 + 22 + 64 = 133 + 27(motility) = 160 + 24(kilter) = 184
227 - 184 = 43% * 7 = 3 - 1(tunic) = 2
Britta: 25 + 25 + 24 + 64 = 138 + 24(soullessness) = 162 + 24(kilter) = 186
227 - 186 = 41% * 7 = 3 - 1(tunic) = 2
Kuwaia: 25 + 24 + 20 + 64 = 133 + 26(motility) = 159


Still swinging for the head, Cormorant hits his first opponent again, this time on the arm raised to block, but the second opponent swings his hatchet, striking Cormorant in the ribs, knocking some wind from him. Though he seems superior to the single foe, two may prove to be a problem.

The one who had tried to grab Britta becomes irritated at having been punched, twice, and draws his hatchets, only to be punched twice more, still unable to hit the girl. The second Evipau adds the advantage of numbers and strikes her shoulder with his bone hatchet, which hurts. Fortunately the hatchet is not sharp. With one opponent, it would have only been a matter of a few more seconds before Britta had put him down, but she can not defend against two, as well as one.

The would-be thief that Antapkos had so effectively struck with his first rock is a little slower than the others, to gain his bearings and to run toward the water. Just as he reaches the water’s edge, Antapkos hits him, hard, with a second rock. Blood begins to run from a cut above his left eye, as he falls backward, unconscious, on the bank.

Siofrita repeats her manipulation with little more effect than the first time, but it does slow the enemy just a bit as he enters the water, intent on reaching her. She quickly realizes that, unless she simply tries to out-swim the bigger man, he will over-power her in deeper water. Sprthnt generates another freakish gust of wind that knocks down a second Evipau, preventing Kuwaia from being double-teamed, or even to be facing a single, standing opponent. She hits the prone young man in the very same leg, almost in the same spot, cracking his shin bone with the hardened piece of driftwood. Screaming and grabbing his leg, that one will not be standing any time soon.

Of the two Evipaun that did enter the river, it is very likely that they will reach Siofrita and Sprthnt, respectively, within two more seconds, faster than Antapkos could retrieve another stone and throw it. Cormorant and Britta, both, appear to be in trouble.


Spoiler: Combat Data



E1: Mind: 10 - 2 = 8 - 2 = 6, dazed.
E2: Mind: 10 - 2 = 8 - 2 = 6, dazed.
E3: Mind: 10 - 6 = 4 - 9 = -5, unconscious.
E4: Mind: 10 - 2 = 8 - 7 = 1, confused, prone.
E5: Mind: 10 - 1 = 9, dazed.
E6: prone.





Spoiler: Character Data



Antapkos: full wellness
Sioftrita: full wellness
Cormorant: Mind: 10 - 2 = 8, dazed.
Britta: Mind: 10 - 2 = 8, dazed.
Sprthnt: full wellness
Tunic: 48
Kuwaia: full wellness





Spoiler: Collectibles



nothing at this time










*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP. State nominal actions and intentions and provide 2 random rolls.


----------



## Eric Zephlaer (Jun 28, 2022)

Cormorant, Britta, and Kuwaia are all fully immersed in their own situations. Each will continue to fight, Cormorant aggressively, Britta defensively, and Kuwaia will strike at the uninjured opponent. Similar to the visual effect of Antapkos enhancing his athleticism, Cormorant’s body vibrates, making it more difficult to look directly at him, just like Britta had done.

Instead of simply punching, Britta will attempt to counter her opponent’s attack by knocking him down.

Antapkos is forced to make a hard decision in a fraction of a second. He exits the river, as quickly as possible, running for his javelin on the bank, now that he should have a path to them.

Instantly deducing that the Evipau would have the advantage in melee, Siofrita does something, likely, unexpected. She ducks under the water and swims as hard as she can, with the current, in an effort to exit the river farther down stream and then run back for her bow.

Sprthnt moves sideways, upstream, slowly, hoping his enemy will reach him and grab ahold of him. Though he will fight, he has no intention of trying to fairly fight the man. He will continually cause a mystically generated, terrible ringing in the man’s ears until he loses consciousness.







*OOC:*


73, 55


----------



## MacConnell (Jun 29, 2022)

Eric Zephlaer said:


> Cormorant, Britta, and Kuwaia... continue... Antapkos... exits... Siofrita... ducks under... Sprthnt moves...





Spoiler: Enhancement



Antapkos: 25(athletics)
Cormorante: 27(strength, motility), 24(soullessness)
Britta: 24(soullessness)
Kuwaia: 26(strength, motility)





Spoiler: Projectile Assault



Antapkos: 26(launch) + 25(accuracy) + 25(clarity) + 

Evipaun: 16(avoidance) + 10(analysis) +





Spoiler: Mystical Assault



Siofrita: 29(bending) + 26(toxicity) + 
Sprthnt: 29 + 24(thump) + 55 = 108

Evipaun: 30(conditioning / aggression) + 12(clarity / fury) + 55(d100) = 97
108 - 97 = 11% * 6 = 1





Spoiler: Physical Assault



Cormorante: 24(aggression) + 24(accuracy) + 27(fury) + 73(d100) = 148 + 27(strength) = 175
Kuwaia: 24 + 25 + 26 + 73 = 148 + 26(strength) = 174
Sprthnt: 24(finesse) + 25 + 22(clarity) + 73 = 144
Evipaun: 30 + 16 + 12 + 73 = 131
171 - 131 = 40% * 10 = 4
Britta: 24(finesse) + 24 + 25(clarity) + 73 = 146

Evipaun: 30(readiness) + 16(avoidance) + 10(analysis) + 73 = 129
175 - 129 = 46% * 5 = 2
174 - 129 + 100(prone) = 145% * 5 = 7
146 - 129 = 17% * 3 = 1
144 - 129 = 15% * 3 = ~1
Cormorante: 24 + 23 + 22 + 73 = 142 + 27(motility) + 24(soullessness) = 193 + 24(kilter) = 217
231 - 217 = 14% * 7 = 1 - 1(tunic) =  ineffective
Britta: 25 + 25 + 24 + 73 = 147 + 24(soullessness) = 171 + 24(kilter) = 195
Kuwaia: 25 + 24 + 20 + 
Sprthnt: 26 + 25 + 24 + 73 = 148


Cormorant only fights one way, head-on. Swinging first, he punches the stone in his hand, forward, into the chest of the Evipau, with the same effectiveness of his previous assaults, slightly staggering the first opponent, who cannot retaliate. The second makes even less contact with his bone hatchet than he did previously, due to not being certain where to swing. The added mystical enhancement has given Cormorant a better chance of defeating two opponents, simultaneously.

It is the second opponent who swings his hatchet at Britta, first, but he is still slower than she is. Stepping outside of the arm, she punches the man’s shoulder of the arm extending forward, causing him to overreach and over balance. He stumbles forward several steps before falling on his face. Having paced his motion, Britta kicks him in the ribs as he hits the ground. Freed of her double-team, she turns to step inside of the swing of her slower first opponent, shoving her palm into his chin, causing him to stumble backward several strides before falling on the back of his head. Like Kuwaia, both of her opponents are now on the ground.

Facing no opponent, having downed his first, Antapakos leaves the river and retrieves his javelin and short sword, needing to decide who to help. Ducking under the water, Siofrita pushes off the bottom and kicks her legs vigorously, to propel herself downstream. Her attacker ducks under to follow and can see her in the clear water; but with her faster reaction and head start, he does not catch up to her as she surfaces, to run for the bank to get back to her weapons. She just reaches her bow as the Evipau exits the river a short distance behind her.

Sprthnt manages to strike the Evipau who tries to hit him with a hatchet. The punch has little effect, but he is also able to avoid being hit. The mystical ringing that only the one enemy can hear does as much to muddle his mind as the minor punch.


Spoiler: Combat Data



E1: Mind: 10 - 2 = 8 - 2 = 6- 2 = 4, confused.
E2: Mind: 10 - 2 = 8 - 2 = 6 - 4 = 2, dazed, prone.
E3: Mind: 10 - 6 = 4 - 9 = -5 + 1 = -4, unconscious.
E4: Mind: 10 - 2 = 8 - 7 = 1, confused, prone.
E5: 
E6: Mind: 10 - 7 = 3, dazed, prone.
E7: Mind: 10 - 4 = 6, dazed, prone.
E8:
E9: Mind: 10 - 1 - 1 = 8, dazed.





Spoiler: Character Data



Antapkos: full wellness
Sioftrita: full wellness
Cormorant: Mind: 10 - 2 = 8, dazed.
Britta: Mind: 10 - 2 = 8, dazed.
Sprthnt: full wellness
Tunic: 48
Kuwaia: full wellness





Spoiler: Collectibles



nothing at this time










*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP. State nominal actions and intentions and provide 2 random rolls.


----------



## Eric Zephlaer (Jul 5, 2022)

Cormorant continues to press his assault against his injured foe. He flicks his right arm forward, from the elbow, hoping to strike the collar bone of the Evipau to impede the use of one arm. He is not much of one for talking and has not the personality to taunt.

Turning back to her first opponent, Britta says, in Maldrog, “How does it feel to get beat down by a naked girl?” as she kicks the prone man in the side, just below the ribs.

Though she needs the least help, Kuwaia is the closest to Antapkos and freeing her, he thinks, will allow both of them to help the others. “Kuwaia, I have the one on your left!” He throws his javelin at the gut of a prone Evipau.

Having retreived her bow, Siofrita quickly nocks an arrow, turning back to face her pursuer, and fires.

Sprthnt understands that he made a mistake in judgement. He lifts both feet to kick them at the chest of the larger man, using a pulse of air, at the same time, to try to propel himself backward, faster and farther, across the surface of the river, downstream, wanting the distance.

Kuwaia, hearing Antapkos, strikes at her opponent on her right, hoping to keep him from standing.







*OOC:*


73, 64


----------



## MacConnell (Aug 3, 2022)

Eric Zephlaer said:


> Cormorant continues... Britta says... Antapkos... thinks...... Siofrita quickly nocks... Sprthnt understands... Kuwaia... strikes...





Spoiler: Enhancement



Antapkos: 25(athletics)
Cormorante: 27(strength, motility), 24(soullessness)
Britta: 24(soullessness)
Kuwaia: 26(strength, motility)





Spoiler: Projectile Assault



Antapkos: 26(launch) + 25(accuracy) + 25(clarity) + 73(d100) = 149 + 100(range) = 249
Siofrita: 23 + 31 + 26 + 73 = 153 + 50(range) = 203

Evipaun: 16(avoidance) + 10(analysis) + 64(d100) = 90 - 100(prone) + 16(kilter) = 6
203 - 90 = 113% * 8 = 9
249 - 6 = 243% * 8 = 19





Spoiler: Mystical Assault



Siofrita: 29(bending) + 26(toxicity) +
Sprthnt: 29 + 24(push) + 64(d100) = 117

Evipaun: 30(conditioning / aggression) + 12(clarity / fury) +





Spoiler: Physical Assault



Cormorante: 24(aggression) + 24(accuracy) + 27(fury) + 73(d100) = 148 + 27(strength) = 175
Britta: 24(finesse) + 24 + 25(clarity) + 73 = 146
Kuwaia: 24 + 25 + 26 + 73 = 148 + 26(strength) = 174
Sprthnt: 24(finesse) + 25 + 22(clarity) +
Evipaun: 30 + 16 + 12 + 64 = 122
171 - 122 = 49% * 10 = 5

Evipaun: 30(readiness) + 16(avoidance) + 10(analysis) + 64 = 120
175 - 120 = 55% * 5 = 3
146 - 120 + 100(prone) = 126% * 3 = 4
174 - 120 = 54% * 5 = 3
Cormorante: 24 + 23 + 22 + 73 = 142 + 27(motility) + 24(soullessness) = 193 + 24(kilter) = 217
222 - 217 = 3% * 7 = ~1 - 1(tunic) =  ineffective
Britta: 25 + 25 + 24 + 73 = 147 + 24(soullessness) = 171, countered
Kuwaia: 25 + 24 + 20 + 73 = 142 + 26(motility) = 168, avoided
Sprthnt: 26 + 25 + 24 +


Punching the rock in his fist, almost, directly into the collarbone of his injured foe, Cormorante breaks  the bone causing the right arm of the Evipau to go limp, the hand dropping the hatchet. The young man screams in pain and staggers backward, barely functional and unable to continue the fight. The second arcs his hatchet sideways, but the grazing blow to the ribs is deflected by protective clothing. Moving in on her first opponent whom she had knocked backward, Britta kicks the prone Evipau hard enough to break two ribs. The man cannot cry out for lack of air, but he wheezes and groans, pressing his near arm to that side of his body and instinctively gesturing for mercy with the other. He can no longer fight. Her second manages to stand to his feet and, being out of the immediate reach of either Britta or Cormorante, he cautiously backs away from the conflict to attempt a tactical retreat.

The prone Evipau to Kuwaia’s left has no chance of dodging the thrown javelin, from such a close range, especially being confused and prone. The ceramic blade goes cleanly through the man’s gut to skewer him to the ground. His body does not even twitch. He will bleed out in less than two minutes. As Kuwaia registers the shout from Antapkos, she turns and strikes the Evipau lying on her right. Though the blow does not have the force of her first, it breaks his leg. Though the man may be awake, he is no longer consciously functional, only able to roll back and forth on the ground, screaming about his leg.

Siofrita looses her arrow at her uninjured opponent. It punches into his lower abdomen, just above his left hip, causing a serious falter in the man’s approach, though he does not go down. Not intending to cause harm, the Evipau almost laughs at the paltry kick that Sprthnt gives his chest, until the much smaller Faethrin is propelled backward across the surface of the water a full 10 strides, then the man grits his teeth in a grimace and throws his bone hatchet, which misses as Sprthnt rolls like some river otter and ducks beneath the surface.

At this point the only Evipau who remains completely uninjured finds himself between Cormorante and Britta and is quickly subdued. The one chasing Sprthnt may only be irritated but he is completely out of position, in the middle of the stream. His previous foolish decision is recovered, as he understands that to preserve his life he must now swim away to escape. No other enemy is competent enough to continue to be aggressive. In the span of about five more seconds, the injured opponent from Britta, who was backing toward the treeline, leaves the river bed and disappears into the foliage, and Antapkos, with his javelin, and Siofrita, with her bow, end those who were not going to be able to walk away, anyway. Six Evipau now lay, dead, on the pebble beach. The party is really none the worse for wear.


Spoiler: Combat Data



E1: Mind: 10 - 2 = 8 - 2 = 6 - 2 = 4 - 3 = 1, confused, impeded. (cormorante)
E2: Mind: 10 - 2 = 8 - 2 = 6 - 4 = 2 - 4 = -2, incapacitated. (britta)
E3: Mind: 10 - 6 = 4 - 9 = -5, unconscious. (antapkos)
E4: Mind: 10 - 2 = 8 - 7 = 1, confused, prone. Body: 10 - 19 = -9, dying.(kuwaia)
E5: Body: 10 - 9 = 1, injured.(siofrita)
E6: Mind: 10 - 7 = 3 - 3 = 0, unconscious. (kuwaia)





Spoiler: Character Data



Antapkos: full wellness
Sioftrita: full wellness
Cormorant: Mind: 10 - 2 = 8, dazed.
Britta: Mind: 10 - 2 = 8, dazed.
Sprthnt: full wellness
Tunic: 48
Kuwaia: full wellness





Spoiler: Collectibles



nothing at this time










*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP. State nominal actions and intentions and provide 2 random rolls.


----------



## Eric Zephlaer (Aug 9, 2022)

Since the group had decided to take its recreation upstream from Bridgetown, Cormorant suggests that the six of them move the bodies out and away from the riverbed so that no chance would exist for the things to float downstream. Britta, of course, immediately begins to assist him.

Siofrita retreaves what arrows she is able, assisting Antapkos in gathering any trinkets or talismans adorning the dead men, before the two, together, try to move the corpses with Cormorant and Britta.

Sprthnt swims to shore and checks on Kuwaia before they, too, assist in moving the bodies. Once the corpses are away from the river, Sprthnt looks over the spoils to see if any of the items may be of some value, whether mystical or practical.







*OOC:*


116


----------



## MacConnell (Aug 24, 2022)

Eric Zephlaer said:


> ... Cormorant suggests... Britta... begins... Siofrita retrieves... Antapkos in gathering... Sprthnt swims... Kuwaia... assist...





Spoiler: Search



Antapkos: 24(observation) + 116(d100) = 140
Siofrita: 28 + 116 = 144





Spoiler: Alchemical Analysis



Sprthnt: 31(alchemy) + 24(analysis) + 116(d100) = 171, success
time: 10 days / 171 = 2 hours per item, success


Though moving the bodies is a rather arduous task, it is accomplished more efficiently with four working together on one corpse. Cormorante and Britta lift the bodies at the torso with either of the other couples taking the legs, the torso being heavier as the center of his mass is in a man’s chest. Antapkos and Siofrita rummage around each corpse before it is moved, piling all their belongings, except their loin cloths, on the pebble beach before each corpse is relocated. Each man had a rudimentary satchel that contained some kind of dried meat and a few edible tubers. Each was also adorned with some kind of animal talisman and carried a curious stone.

During the search, Siofrita is, amazingly, able to recover all of her arrows. She and Antapkos, together, collect eleven axes and a minor variety of food items that are, all, unceremoniously discarded in the river, because they are unneeded. Of more interest, they gather six different talismans, three of feather and three small skulls. All of these have been fashioned to hang from a belt as a fetish. Inside tiny, carried pouches, six curious stones are recovered, five different ones and two that are the same burgundy color.

Over the course of necessary time available to Sprthnt, he is able to determine the mystical potential of all items. There is a songbird feather talisman and a songbird skull fetish, either of which have the potential to make the bearer seem more charming (Persona +1). There is a harvester feather talisman and a harvester skull fetish, either of which have the potential to bolster the health of the bearer (Health +1). There is a thrush feather talisman and a thrush skull fetish, either of which have the potential to augment the resilience of vitality in the bearer. (Confluence +1). He explains these findings to the others as best he can. Since everyone except Kuwaia has the talent to bend waylines, only she is unable to take advantage of any of these items.

Despite this interruption, there are still several hours of the day available to waste before it becomes necessary to return to the caravan.


Spoiler: Character Data



Antapkos: full wellness
Sioftrita: full wellness
Cormorant: full wellness
Britta: full wellness
Sprthnt: full wellness
Tunic: 48
Kuwaia: full wellness





Spoiler: Collectibles



nothing at this time










*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP. State nominal actions and intentions and provide 2 random rolls.


----------



## Eric Zephlaer (Aug 30, 2022)

Since Cormorant and Antapkos already have a couple of talismans, each, they allow the others to choose, first. Siofrita chooses the songbird feathers and the bloodstone. Britta chooses the harvester feathers and the sunstone. Sprthnt chooses all three bird skulls. Cormorant then takes both of the heartstones and gives one to Britta. Because of the perceived taint on the current location, the six swim downstream a short distance to continue to relaxe for a bit.







*OOC:*


76


----------



## MacConnell (Aug 31, 2022)

Eric Zephlaer said:


> ... Siofrita chooses... Britta chooses... Sprthnt chooses... Cormorant then takes... the six swim...



The next few hours were luxuriously relaxing. Antapkos, Siofrita, and Sprthnt, all realized that they had had enough sun, so they exited the river, donned their clothing, and sat under some shade. Kuwaia came out to be with Sprthnt, but Cormorante and Britta remained in the water. Nothing disturbed the remainder of the respite. The small denizens normally occupying the area became used to the six youths, and birds began to flit about and call, while small rodents could be seen going about their usual activity.


Spoiler: Character Data



Antapkos: full wellness
Sioftrita: full wellness
Cormorant: full wellness
Britta: full wellness
Sprthnt: full wellness
Tunic: 48
Kuwaia: full wellness





Spoiler: Collectibles



nothing at this time










*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP. State nominal actions and intentions and provide a random roll.


----------



## Eric Zephlaer (Sep 6, 2022)

When the Daylight has passed through about 3/4 of its path, the group intends to return to town to try some of the food that was recommended. Antapkos and Cormorante will cover the cost of the food and see if it is possible to exchange some of their loose coins for something more agreeable to constant travel.







*OOC:*


92 + 48 = 140


----------



## MacConnell (Sep 6, 2022)

Eric Zephlaer said:


> ... the group intends...



Late that afternoon, the Sojourn Six return to the village of Bridgeport to sample and ultimately enjoy some of the local fare. The food is remarkably outstanding, especially for six young adults who really have had no experience from which to compare it. Sadly, there is no reasonable, local means by which Antapkos and Cormorante can reduce their number of coins. The night is relatively cool for the season and uneventful. The caravan departs the following morning without incident. The remaining trip leg of the journey to Boga City is expected to take seven days, though a single person could walk it in five. The first two and a half days are still within the mixed tree forest, but the last part is through grassy plains, although the farming ventures of Boga City extend several hours from the city proper.

*Boga City*: 
Called the trade hub of the land, this is one of the four main cities of landmass and the oldest one known, because it was only partially destroyed when its occupants were killed, some time in antiquity, during the War of Heaven, which is also called The Sundering. The city is almost exactly, centrally located on the landmass. The reoccupation of the city began rather shortly after the war ended, almost 700 Cycles in the past, but the reparation is currently being promulgated and overseen by Sylen, the self-appointed Mayor, who has recruited local and outside help. Various agricultural pursuits are underway around the city proper, the outer wall is being repaired, and a canal system is being constructed, which will be connected to the river when complete.

The construction material is primarily liquid stone, a fascinating and very secret invention. Concrete as it is called is expressly used to pour stone blocks for building. The nature of its composition is well-guarded and known only to the leadership of the Masons' Guild and those tasked with its manufacture. Everyone involved in the process is sworn to secrecy.

*Peoples*:
The city was formerly occupied by the Yahdram, but they are no more. The city is, now, mostly inhabited by Aedaman people of the Centrin tribe, but there are a significant number of Spiofthests of the Faethrin tribe and numerous individuals of various other tribes and of the Mhytre species. The seat of power rests with a unique pair of individuals, who are mistaken for members of a local Spiofthests tribe, though they look more like members of the Shimadow tribe, a tribe whose members do not reside locally. The ages and background of these two individuals are completely unknown to anyone outside of a select group, to whom the information was given by Zaelostrymiran, himself. The only difference between the appearance of these two and members of the Shimadow tribe is that they have freckles. No other people of any species or tribe have freckles, except Sprthnt.

*Government*:
The self-appointed Mayor, Sylen, who appears to be about 50 Cycles, happens to be genuinely benevolent, though pragmatic in his approach to ruling. He has appointed a few Commissioners to delegate certain activities with regard to the function of society. By circumstance of geography, the leadership of the Central Region has the power of influence over world trade, because it is, as yet, completely impractical to conduct trade by sea, and all roads from each of the major cities pass through Boga City.

*Levels of Technology*:
The overt indicators for the expression of technology within any given society are represented by construction, fashion, and weaponry. The subtle indicators are communication and art. The urban setting of Boga City has the most advanced skill in construction, even greater than that of West Cove. Buildings are manufactured from cut and manufactured stone, while gates and docks are designed from fitted modification to available timber.

Fashion is considerably advanced with regard to textiles, as exceptional garments of wool or silk are readily available. Leatherwork is also advanced, due to residents of skilled Faethrins. Weaponry is standard, with the primary alloy being a combination of iron and zinc, called Harnin. Simple and stranded bows are available for archery, with Harnin or even Halarin headed arrows.

With a comparison to the advances in technology, the Centrin and Spiofthest peoples are still considered to be simple in regard to communication. The written aspect of the Centrin language is composed of symbols representing singular sounds and is cuneiform in application, structurally similar to Ansylin. The Spiofthest language has no written form, but it can be scripted, to an extent, using the written form of Centrin. Buildings are still marked with both words and placards, for the benefit of travelers and those who cannot read Centrin.

Art is excelling through a period of expression, especially with regard to sculpture, which is the greatest in the land. Other forms of art, including the manufacture of jewelry and composition of music, are appreciated and encouraged. Self-expression is also evident in the form of tattoos, which are inked directly into the skin and not just limited to dyes applied to the surface.

*Economics*:
Surrounding the city are a variety of farming and husbandry efforts to augment the natural environment. The native grassland consists mostly of wheat and barley, which are harvested in bulk and allowed to prosper unmolested. In addition to fodder and bread, much of the grain is used in a mash for the fermentation of ale. Some areas have been cleared of the grasses to better cultivate tobacco and lavender. Apiaries have been established inside the designated field for lavender, plus two others, all equally distant from each other and the city proper. Small plots are set aside for growing potatoes and beans. Various running birds and even some larger harvesters have been patterned into residing in manufacture coups, where they return each night after being allowed to roam free during the day. This protects the nesting birds from nocturnal predators and thus has increased the population. Many eggs are now harvested for consumption, while some are allowed to develop for repopulation.

*Caravans*:
The wagon trains from the south stop at a designated area cleared specifically for the purpose, which is on the south side of the Central River. Fodder and water are provided for animals. Trade negotiations are conducted at that location by vendors who come out to the site from within the city, as this is most practical. Ansylin caravan masters do not allow members to leave the area or enter the city. This is justified by the enormity of the city and the risk of members getting lost, though truthfully it is to prevent them from running off. Once trade is completed, the caravans depart to travel back southward to rest for the night. Antapkos and Cormorante will be charged, along with the other guards, to keep an eye on everyone and to make sure that no one leaves the trade grounds.


Spoiler: Character Data



Antapkos: full wellness
Sioftrita: full wellness
Cormorant: full wellness
Britta: full wellness
Sprthnt: full wellness
Tunic: 48
Kuwaia: full wellness





Spoiler: Collectibles



nothing at this time










*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP. State nominal actions and intentions and provide a random roll.


----------



## Eric Zephlaer (Sep 7, 2022)

Though disappointed that nothing could be done against the weight of the coins, Antapkos and Cormorante forget about it during the next leg of the journey, as it is a pointless problem upon which to dwell. There are more interesting things to discuss with their new friends, especially about the strange savages who thought they could commit robbery. Since it becomes known that there will be no leave during the short time outaide of Boga City, the six focus on gathering game and providing food.







*OOC:*


92 + 48 = 140


----------



## MacConnell (Sep 16, 2022)

Eric Zephlaer said:


> ... Antapkos and Cormorante forget about it...





Spoiler: Hunting



Antapkos: 24(observation) + 32(smell) + 140(d100) = 196
Siofrita: 31 + 26 + 140 = 197
Cormorante: 23 + 35(hearing) + 140 = 198
Britta: 32(perception) + 25(tuning) + 140 = 197
Sprthnt: 34(observation) + 25(hearing) + 140 = 199
Kuwaia: 24 + 26 + 140 = 190





Spoiler: Forage



Antapkos: 24(observation) + 32(smell) + 140(d100) = 196
Siofrita: 31 + 26 + 140 = 197
Cormorante: 23 + 140 = 163
Britta: 32(perception) + 25(tuning) + 140 = 197
Sprthnt: 34(observation) + 140 = 174
Kuwaia: 24 + 140 = 164


Having somehow garnered a serious dose of Luck, the six are able to take an incredible amount of game and locate a large quantity of edible plant materials during the journey. Their luck is so palpable that other members of the caravan begin to regard the six youths as lucky totems, for which Vyerbleth and a couple of the other guards become noticeably jealous. In addition to an obvious increase in avaricious conversation, the caravan master and the two guards hold private councils where furtive looks are cast at members of the six, while they whisper unknown things among themselves. It is always the nature of petty narcissists to resent the benevolence or charity of others that they envy. It was still a long road back to Asylim for such resentment to be brewing.


Spoiler: Character Data



Antapkos: full wellness
Sioftrita: full wellness
Cormorant: full wellness
Britta: full wellness
Sprthnt: full wellness
Tunic: 48
Kuwaia: full wellness





Spoiler: Collectibles



nothing at this time










*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP. State nominal actions and intentions and provide a random roll.


----------



## Eric Zephlaer (Sep 16, 2022)

Antapkos, being a bit hot-headed and impetuous, took more offense to the actions of the caravan master than the others. “I hope that loud-mouthed, goat pellet takes some real offense at our successes and tries to make issue with us. I am going to stick him in the belly with this ceramic blade.”

Cormorante snickered at the idea. He shrugged. “We could always keep our game and just feed ourselves. That should generate some serious resentment his direction… but that just does not seem fair to these other caravaners."

Smiling deviously, Siofrita said, “I can taint his food to make him sick. I do not even have to be that close to him to do it.”

Britta laughed, but of all people it was Sprthnt who dissuaded any immediate action. “Would he not be able to smell it? He would recover and just take it out on the cooks. Though he deserves it, I cannot see this boding well unless that overgrown peccary desides to take physical action. Even if he does, he will get those two sucklings to do it. He has to see any negative action will result in six against two. This caravan needs to return to Asylim or it will cause repercussions, probably against South Road Fair. I think the four of us should accompany you two all the way back to Asylim, then see what comes of it.”

Antapkos choked on a piece of meat he was chewing and spit it, as he began laughing. Even Kuwaia smiled at the creative nature of Sprthnt’s name calling.







*OOC:*


92 + 57 = 149


----------



## MacConnell (Sep 19, 2022)

The return trip to Bridgetown goes without incident or anomaly. Seemingly interested in returning to Asylim as quickly as possible, Vyerbluth only allows the caravan the one night’s rest, assigning duty to Cormorante and Antapkos, along with half of the remaining guards. The choice could be malicious, but half of the guards are always on duty.

Coming into South Road Fair, several days later, Vyerbluth again only elects to stay the one night. Antapkos and Cormorante are assigned duty while the other four friends are bluntly told that their pressence is no longer wanted and to go back to their own residences. “You four have tagged along with my caravan, distracting two of my guards, far longer than I wish to tolerate your presence. Since this is where you live, go away! Do not try to follow us, again, when we leave town.”


Spoiler: Character Data



Antapkos: full wellness
Sioftrita: full wellness
Cormorant: full wellness
Britta: full wellness
Sprthnt: full wellness
Tunic: 48
Kuwaia: full wellness





Spoiler: Collectibles



nothing at this time










*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP. State nominal actions and intentions and provide a random roll.


----------



## Eric Zephlaer (Sep 21, 2022)

Sprthnt, looking across the way toward Antapkos and Cormorante, gave a twitch of a smile. He spoke slowly and with simplified sentences, being far less than fluent in Ansylin. “Is that a threat? That is the sound to me.” Switching to Hebrian, he added, in a more competent manner, “Please say it is a threat, you bloated swine!”

Kuwaia smiled and shook her head, slightly. She knew it was for her benefit that he chose her native language. She reached up to touch Sprthnt. It was really all that was necessary for her to communicate that he should wait. Britta turned her back to the man and rolled her eyes to herself. She looked over at Cormorant and blew him a kiss, as she was walking away. Siofrita gave a vulpine smile at the first question asked by Sprthnt. She wanted to put an arrow through the man’s throat, just to hear him wheeze as he died. Just to kick at an ant hill one more time, she added, “Well?”







*OOC:*


92 + 57 = 149


----------



## MacConnell (Sep 21, 2022)

Eric Zephlaer said:


> Sprthnt... gave... spoke... Kuwaia smiled... reached... Siofrita gave... wanted... added...



Vyerbluth sneered at the four youths just as Kuwaia laid a hand on Sprthnt’s shoulder. The effect that her touch had on him was visibly evident to a perceptive person. Vyerbluth was not such a person. He bared his teeth. “Take it however you want. I suppose that here in the Fair, you think that locals will come to your aid should you attack one of us. They may. They may not.”

Other caravan guards began to take note of the confrontation, especially the two sycophants. The tension could be felt in the air. Some of the locals noticed the situation, as well, and began to walk toward the caravan. Giodavi, who tried to make a point of greeting every caravan, arrived on the scene. “Children, come away from there. We want no trouble, here. Come to the tavern. We will discuss matters.”

It was not an insult to be called “children” by Giodavi, given his age and fatherly disposition toward all younger people. He stood, full expecting the group to comply. All of the Sojourn Six were born intelligent. At this point being a bit above average on the uptake, it was readily obvious to all that the guards of the caravan had more experience in the field and were highly likely to, currently, be more formidable.


Spoiler: Character Data



Antapkos: full wellness
Sioftrita: full wellness
Cormorant: full wellness
Britta: full wellness
Sprthnt: full wellness
Tunic: 48
Kuwaia: full wellness





Spoiler: Collectibles



nothing at this time










*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP. State nominal actions and intentions and provide a random roll.


----------



## Eric Zephlaer (Sep 24, 2022)

Sprthnt reached up with a hand to touch the one Kuwaia had placed on his shoulder. He said nothing further to the pernicious man, taking two steps backward, Kuwaia pacing him, before he turned to walk away. He nodded his acknowledgement to Giodavi, heading for the Boar’s Head, Kuwaia in tow.

Siofrita took a parting shot at the man before walking away. “You have man an unrecoverable mistake here. You resent people who are better than you. You resent us greatly. You should have taken out presence for the blessing it was.”

Britta laughed and turned back to look at Vyerbluth. “You are woefully ill-equipped for an intelligent discusion.”







*OOC:*


92 + 57 = 149


----------



## MacConnell (Sep 24, 2022)

Eric Zephlaer said:


> Sprthnt reached up... Siofrita took... Britta laughed...



Giodavi shook his head and spoke quietly with Vyerbluth for another few seconds before trailing along behind the departing youths. Once inside the tavern, he inquired of the four as to the dilemma. Gathering what information was to be provided he shook his head in the funny manner that he usually did when a thing made no sense to him. This situation really made no sense. The youths seemed to have been resented for their charity. Only a person with some sort of mental illness would resent another for being helpful. “I am sure there is no way for me to dissuade you from following that caravan, especially with the two new friends you seem to have made. If conflict is sure to happen, I would prefer that it be away from here. I cannot see any good coming from this, but then I am no diviner. I would also prefer it, if you did not get yourselves killed. You seem to have such potential.”

The caravan departed without fanfare of difficulty, early the next morning, slightly sooner than the usual manner. Cormorante and Antapkos were assigned drag duty, which is the roving term for being the rear guard. While this is often assigned to the least competent of guards, it was currently slated as an idea of punishment. As the train of wagons crossed the river and the dust of the road began to rise, Cormorante and Antapkos were the last people who could be seen clearly.


Spoiler: Character Data



Antapkos: full wellness
Sioftrita: full wellness
Cormorant: full wellness
Britta: full wellness
Sprthnt: full wellness
Tunic: 48
Kuwaia: full wellness





Spoiler: Collectibles



nothing at this time










*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP. State nominal actions and intentions and provide a random roll.


----------



## Eric Zephlaer (Sep 25, 2022)

Siofrita was already standing in the road, watching the caravan, as the others approached. “Well, are we going?”

Britta cracked her knuckles. “Of course, we are going.”

Sprthnt looked at Kuwaia and then nodded to the other girls. “Yes.”

Since the four had their own water supply, at least what might get then up to the pass before the desert, even if not through it, they will lag behind, close enough to be seen but not close enough to be hailed, unless Vyerbluth decided to actually start some trouble. If Cormorant or Antapkos found the opportunity to visit, the four would share extra game with them, if they had it. Nothing was planned, at this point. The four would wait to see if any opportunity presented itself.

As the caravan was departing Cormorante looked at Antapkos, as he pulled a coin from a pouch. “It worked once before. Maybe Fortune could bless us again.”

Antapkos retrieved his own coin. “It could not hurt, to say the least.”

Both flipped the coin over their left shoulders, as they trailed behind the caravan, then each placed a cloth over his face against the dust.







*OOC:*


92 + 57 = 149


----------



## MacConnell (Sep 26, 2022)

Eric Zephlaer said:


> Siofrita was... Britta cracked... Sprthnt looked... The four... wait... Cormorant pulled a coin... Antapkos retrieved his own...



The distance from South Road Fair to the Dragon’s Footprint, where the pass laid between the smaller mountain range and the southern part, called the Dragon’s Tail, of the main mountain chain, would normally take a single person six days to walk. It took the caravan seven. During that time, to the chagrin of Vyerbluth, the Sojourn Six found ample opportunity to interact with one another, and Antapkos and Cormorante were grateful for the extra food.

The pass between the two mountain ranges was a nine-day walk in length and about a day’s walk in width, through most of it, with the heights of the mountain ranges readily visible at all times. The caravan normally required a Tenday to make that leg of the trip. As the caravan was preparing to break camp to enter the pass, trouble arose in the form of bandits. Attacking a caravan of that size was foolhardy, but occasionally clans of indigenous tribes would attempt it; or at least, hostile youths looking for quick spoils or garnering some reputation would make an initial assault, using rudimentary spears constructed from simple sticks with stone heads. The equipment arming the guards was little better. Ceramic blades were very sharp but easily broken. In the rocky scrubland that composed the area between the mountain ranges, any missed throw would likely result in a ruined weapon. Hostilities almost never continued beyond an initial skirmish with a single exchanged volley before the bandits would run. A caravan could ill afford to remain stationary and any fallen were left where they fell, their fate sealed.

Graggorids are one of the more rudimentary tribes of people inhabiting the land and, by far, the simplest among the Mhytre species. Little is known about them. Being on the shorter side of average, the stone-gray colored Mhytres highly decorate their skin with designs in dyes made from various berries or clays, which often makes them harder to see in their natural environment. As a tribe, they are extremely violent and aggressive, being known headhunters and suspected cannibals. Despite any semblance of natural camouflage, they announce their attacks by making loud noises and shaking their spears, before running headlong at a chosen target. They are not known to have any actual language.

The thin mist that formed near the ground each morning, in the area, due to the difference between the temperature of the day and that of the night, had not quite burned away with the rising Daylight. An initial war cry from the right flank of the caravan signaled the intended assault. Gray shapes that could barely be distinguished came charging forth from through the fading mist. The assault seemed to be one clan of about ten members, and its assault was aimed toward the rear wagon. Antapkos and Cormorante were both already standing and waiting on the forward movement that was interrupted, being about ten strides farther back. The other four friends were, of course, standing and readied but an additional 30 strides farther away


Spoiler: Character Data



Antapkos: full wellness
Sioftrita: full wellness
Cormorant: full wellness
Britta: full wellness
Sprthnt: full wellness
Tunic: 48
Kuwaia: full wellness





Spoiler: Collectibles



nothing at this time










*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP. State nominal actions and intentions and provide a random roll.


----------



## Eric Zephlaer (Sep 27, 2022)

Siofrita and Sprthnt, as soon as they realize that the caravan is under attack, draw arrows to fire at the charging bandits, both mystically augmenting their accuracy. Britta and Kuwaia who have no means of projectile assault, run straight toward Antapkos and Cormorant, not wanting to be in the line of fire from behind them. Britta mystically obscures her pressence while Kuwaia augments her speed. Having little experience in the field, Cormorant, as he mystically augments his speed, launches one of his javelins, with no regard to its possible loss. Antapkos chooses to hold his weapons, waiting on any enemy to reach him, as he mystically enhances his prowess.


Not fully understanding a relationship between a god and a patron, Cormorant makes his first, ever, statement with any semblance of ritual. “Fortune guide my hand!”







*OOC:*


92 + 57 = 149


----------



## MacConnell (Oct 1, 2022)

Eric Zephlaer said:


> Siofrita and Sprthnt... draw arrows... Britta and Kuwaia... run straight toward... Cormorant... launches... Antapkos chooses to hold... Cormorant makes...



Coming into the field of view, the Graggorid Talons were already prepared for their first assault, each launching a crude spear before anyone of the caravan could react. The initial estimate of numbers was wrong. there were more, almost twice the first guess. They were a mixed group of males and females with little distinction between the coverings for gender. Only two of the guards near the rear wagon were hit, but the damage from the crude spear was significant. Both went down, bleeding and groaning. Four more spears struck regular caravan members, including one child. One of the men tending the animals had the misfortune of being struck in the neck. Reflexively reaching up to cover the wound, he was dead before his body collapsed. Several other spears struck wagons or objects. The rest fell short or went long, missing everything all together.

Having previously thrown a coin over his shoulder and now calling upon god he was not even sure existed, paid off in a mighty way. The javelin from Cormorante sailed by the nearest enemy, just nicking the side of his neck as it sailed one to plant into the gut of a second enemy. The first Graggorid struck, did not even realize he had been wounded until so much blood had been lost that he was losing consciousness as he fell onto his face. The second, a female, fell onto her back, gripping the weapon in her gut and screaming.

Britta and Kuwaia reached Antapkos taking positions on either side of him, but the enemies were focused on the wagon, 10 strides farther on ahead. Siofrita and Sprthnt each let loose their arrow, which both found their way into the same target. Two arrows were significantly damaging, and he staggered to his right for about two steps before collapsing to the ground in a heap.

Vyerbluth could be heard up ahead, yelling orders to get the wagons moving. Of the other, now, six rear guards, all threw one of his javelins. All six found a target. Just over half of the Graggorids had been eliminated as a threat in the span of about three seconds. The other retreated away, back into the ever-thinning mist. With their gray skin, the little obscurity was enough to hide their departure.

The entire caravan Party began to move forward and within a few steps reached as fast of a pace as it could and still remain a unit. Within a few more seconds, it too would be out of sight for any of the Sojourn Six who remained standing where they were, especially Siofrita and Sprthnt who were still 30 strides farther than the other four. It would not be possible for the caravan to maintain anything close to its current pace for more than about one minute.


Spoiler: Character Data



Antapkos: full wellness
Sioftrita: full wellness
Cormorant: full wellness
Britta: full wellness
Sprthnt: full wellness
Tunic: 48
Kuwaia: full wellness





Spoiler: Collectibles



nothing at this time










*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP. State nominal actions and intentions and provide a random roll.


----------



## Eric Zephlaer (Oct 4, 2022)

Britta cocked her head, confused about the movement of the caravan. “They are leaving you.”

Cormorante responded to her. “It will not get very far ahead.”

Antapkos finished the thought. “The idea is to get the caravaners out of harms way and let the guards handle the conflict."

Having seen the child take a spear, Kuwaia moves to check on him. Sprthnt and Siofrita trot up to the others, both nocking another arrow as they moved. Not concerned with the departure of the caravan Cormorant will retrieve his javelin and end any downed enemy. Antapkos will assist. Sprthnt and Siofrita keep watch, in case any enemy returns.







*OOC:*


84


----------



## MacConnell (Oct 4, 2022)

Eric Zephlaer said:


> Britta... Cormorant responded... Antapkos finished... Kuwaia moves... Sprthnt and Siofrita trot...



The mist dissipates faster than the caravan can make a disappearing distance, but the rising dust still obscures its clear image. The Sojourn Six cannot discern if it has yet slowed. As Kuwaia moves forward, she sees that of the two guards that were struck, neither would recover any time soon. Of the four regular caravaners, two were already dead, including the child. The small boy never had a chance with such a large spear stabbing through him. She realized that her friends could aide in the recovery of the two guards and the two caravaners, if they so chose to do.

Cormorante retrieved his spear, surprised to find that it was not even chipped. He also discovered that four of the other thrown javelins were still serviceable. Two were lost. Making sure that all enemies were dead, he counted nine total. He also recovered both of his friend’s arrows. The Graggorids seem to have nothing worth taking. Siofrita guesses that the other Graggorids will return within 10 or 15 minutes, to give the caravan and its guards time to be far enough away to not be a threat to their scavenging. If the crew waited, they should still be slightly outnumbered. Neither Antapkos nor Cormorante know if any guards from the caravan will return to check on the status of what and who were left behind. It did not seem likely.


Spoiler: Character Data



Antapkos: full wellness
Sioftrita: full wellness
Cormorant: full wellness
Britta: full wellness
Sprthnt: full wellness
Tunic: 48
Kuwaia: full wellness





Spoiler: Collectibles



nothing at this time










*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP. State nominal actions and intentions and provide a random roll.


----------



## Eric Zephlaer (Oct 6, 2022)

Siofrita exclaimes, “I think you two are free of that caravan, if you wish to be. There is no reason why anyone from it would return and plenty of reasons to keep on going.”

Antapkos wanted nothing more to do with the caravan or Asylim, in general. Cormorant was not so sure. He had a greater sense of duty.

Britta walks up to the injured people, motioning for Cormorant to accompany her. Because she speaks Ansylin poorly, she whispers to him what she wishes to convey. He speaks for her. “Those barbaric Mhytres are likely to return, now that the caravan has gone. We can aid each of you to recover faster, if you wish; otherwise, you will likely die here, from savages or animals."

Antapkos drops two of the recovered javelins near the injured guards. “In case you decide to accept our help.” He then scores the shafts of the other two, to be able to make short swords out of them, giving one to Siofrita and one to Sprthnt.

Sprthnt looks back over the fallen enemies and takes their waterskins, smelling the contents to make sure  they contain water. “I figure, if nothing else, a few extra waterskins is always good to have.” He then looks over at the injured guards, more comfortable with his use of Ansylin than Britta. “Yes, we will leave you to die if you want no help from us. Decide.”







*OOC:*


84


----------



## MacConnell (Oct 6, 2022)

Eric Zephlaer said:


> Siofrita exclaims... Britta walks... Cormorant... speaks for her... Antapkos drops... Sprthnt looks...





Spoiler: Render Physical Aid



Siofrita: 31(medicine) + 23(restore) + 84(d100) = 138
Britta: 31 + 25 + 84 = 140
Sprthnt: 34 + 25 + 84 = 143


By coincidence, both guards, who had thus far survived their injuries, were Shimadows. One of the two looked up at the youths. He had enough Cycles behind him to be a veteran of the Southern Trade Route, but he was not known to Antapkos or Cormorante. He was one of the quiet members. He grimaced as he pressed his hand around the tip of the spear, still penetrating his gut. He spoke in a strained voice. “Whatever problem the caravan master has with you makes no sense to me. I do wish for your help.”

The other guard was less verbal. “I am with him. Help us. Those scavengers are cannibals. Do not leave us for them.”

The two regular caravaners began to beg. It was unnecessary as Britta, Sprthnt, and Siofrita immediately began to render physical aid. Taking the cotton tunics from the other two, dead guards, strips of cloth were made for bandages. Wounds that could have taken almost a season for their bodies to naturally repair had been accelerated to the point that only a few hours would be needed, but they would still leave a scar, significant scars for three of them. The two caravaners stared at the three, wide-eyed, as the flow of blood almost immediately ceased. The lesser injured of the two guards, the one who had been the second to speak, stood, using the help of his javelin. “That is the most incredible thing I have ever seen. What power is this? What are you three?”

For the other guard and the two caravaners, it would be some time, yet, before they could move on their own. “Will you help us into the scrub on this side of the road, before those Graggorids return. I would hate to so soon waste this second opportunity for life that you seem to have bestowed upon me. You will want to hide yourselves, unless you are able to take those who come back, because they will definitely attack you.”


Spoiler: Character Data



Antapkos: full wellness
Sioftrita: full wellness
Cormorant: full wellness
Britta: full wellness
Sprthnt: full wellness
Tunic: 48
Kuwaia: full wellness





Spoiler: Collectibles



nothing at this time










*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP. State nominal actions and intentions and provide a random roll.


----------



## Eric Zephlaer (Oct 9, 2022)

Cormorant nods at the guard speaking, then bodily carries him away from the road to hide him in the scrub foliage. Britta and Kuwaia, together, carry one of the caravaners. Antapkos helps the guard who can walk using his javelin. Once Cormorant and Britta return from carrying their firsts, they will, together, get the last caravaner, he being the heaviest of the four.

Siofrita comments on the name of the savages, wanting to remember it. Since they were informed that the Graggorids are cannibals, Kuwaia picks up the body of the child and carries it away from the road, not wanting him to be eaten, at least not eaten by people. The idea makes her want to retch. She cannot understand how a tribe of people could be such monsters. She thinks to herself, “Most animals will not even eat people, but people eating people is completely revolting.”

Sprthnt addresses the guard as Antapkos helps him to move into hiding. He does not leave the road, keeping an eye for the expected return of enemies. “We are mere people. I am Spiofthest rather than Shimadow. Britta is a Mhytre of the Maldrog tribe. The power, as you call it, comes from within you not us. We are simply in tune with it and can encourage it to be more efficient. Perhaps it is Fortune, in spite of the Burning Sun, but I have never tossed a coin. My kind believes that the Wind gives the blessing of life.”







*OOC:*


69


----------



## MacConnell (Oct 9, 2022)

Eric Zephlaer said:


> Cormorant nods... Britta and Kuwaia, together, carry... Siofrita comments... Sprthnt addresses...



Very little time had passed, perhaps 20 minutes but less than half an hour. Antapkos and Sprthnt were still standing in the roadway, seeing and hearing the return of the dreaded Graggorids. Before any decision to fight or run would be made, the two were going to be seen. If the returning cannibals were not going to be engaged a second time, the two would need to run, not just retreat. The first two stopped at one of their own fallen, one of them poking him with a spear, as the other made noises to indicate the presence of Antapkos and Sprthnt. There seemed to be seven Graggorids in total coming into view from the scrub brush on the west side of the road.


Spoiler: Character Data



Antapkos: full wellness
Sioftrita: full wellness
Cormorant: full wellness
Britta: full wellness
Sprthnt: full wellness
Tunic: 48
Kuwaia: full wellness





Spoiler: Collectibles



nothing at this time










*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP. State nominal actions and intentions and provide a random roll.


----------



## Eric Zephlaer (Oct 11, 2022)

Antapkos and Sprthnt say, almost simultaneously and verbatim, “I am not running from these savages.”

Antapkos, mystically obscuring his image, holds his short sword in his left hand and his javelin in his right. The javelin is readied to be thrown. Sprthnt does the same, quickly drawing an arrow to fire. Cormorant, Britta, and Kuwaia all charge forward to meet the enemy. Cormorant and Kuwaia augment their strength, while Britta obscures her presence. Siofrita, augmenting her athletic skill,  moves so the none of her friends is within her line of sight to fire another arrow.







*OOC:*


69


----------



## MacConnell (Oct 11, 2022)

Eric Zephlaer said:


> Antapkos... holds... Sprthnt... drawing an arrow... Cormorant, Britta, and Kuwaia all charge... Siofrita... moves...





Spoiler: Reaction



Antapkos: 26(readiness) + 25(speed) + 34(clarity) + 69(d100) = 154
Siofrita: 23 + 34 + 26 + 69 = 152
Cormorante: 24 + 24 + 23 + 69 = 140
Britta: 25 + 31 + 25 + 69 = 150
Sprthnt: 26 + 31 + 22 + 69 = 148
Kuwaia: 26 + 25 + 24 + 69 = 144

Graggorids: 159


The Graggorids react to the remaining presence of caravan members more quickly than could have been expected. Being spread out in some semblance of a line parallel to the road, each of the seven stops his forward motion and begins to throw a crude spear at his nearest target. Kuwaia happens to be the farthest south of the group and looks to have one enemy aimed to throw at her, as she charges forward toward him. About 10 strides currently separates them.

Britta and Cormorante are the next northward, and each is faced with a single opponent at about 12 strides of distance. Siofrita is coming from the side of the road closing in on Antapkos. Across from them are three enemies. The one in the center of the three is about 10 strides from Antapkos. The one to his left is about 12 strides, while the one to his right is about 14 strides from Siofrita.

Sprthnt happens to be the farthest northward, at the time and has a single opponent closing in to throw at him. The two are currently separated by about 16 strides. Approximately five strides separates Kuwaia from Britta and Britta from Antapkos and Antapkos from Sprthnt.


Spoiler: Character Data



Antapkos: full wellness
Sioftrita: full wellness
Cormorant: full wellness
Britta: full wellness
Sprthnt: full wellness
Tunic: 48
Kuwaia: full wellness





Spoiler: Collectibles



nothing at this time










*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP. State nominal actions and intentions and provide a random roll.


----------



## Eric Zephlaer (Oct 17, 2022)

Kuwaia does not know if she can outrun the spear throw, but she does not hesitate in her forward motion; instead, she shifts her body from side to side and draws her ularin sword, as she runs. Though she is bodily smaller than the Mhytre, she will run into him at full speed, slamming her shoulder into his chest to knock him down. Neither Cormorant nor Britta will slow but they will zig-zag, alternating their positions as they close. Not realizing it, they are of the same mind as Kuwaia and want to knock down their opponents. Antapkos throws his readied javelin at the enemy closest to him, yelling over at Cormorant, “I could use some of your Luck!”. Siofrita shoots at the one in front of her. Sprthnt slowly walks forward as he fires at the one coming at him.







*OOC:*


99 + 98 = 197


----------



## MacConnell (Oct 17, 2022)

Eric Zephlaer said:


> Kuwaia... shifts her body... Cormorant nor Britta... knock down... Antapkos throws... Siofrita shoots... Sprthnt... fires...





Spoiler: Enhancement



Antapkos: camouflage 34
Soifrita: athletics 26
Cormorante: strength 35
Britta: soullessness 24
Sprthnt: soullessness 25
Kuwaia: strength 26





Spoiler: Sequencing



Antapkos: 180(launch) - 154 = 26
Siofrita: 270(launch) - 152 = 118
Cormorante: 400(move) - 140 = 260
Britta: 350(move) - 150 = 200
Sprthnt: 270(launch) - 148 = 122
Kuwaia: 350(move) - 144 = 206

Graggorids: 270(launch) - 159 = 111





Spoiler: Projectile Assault



Antapkos: 26(launch) + 25(accuracy) + 34(clarity) + 197(d100) = 282
Siofrita: 23 + 34 + 26 + 197 = 280
Sprthnt: 26 + 31 + 22 + 197 = 276
Graggorids: 179

Antapkos: 24(avoidance) + 31(analysis) + 197 = 252, dodged
279 - 252 = 27% * 8 = 2 - 3 = ineffective
Siofrita: 31 + 23 + 197 = 251, dodged
Cormorante: 23 + 31 + 197 = dodged
Britta: 34 + 24 + 197 = dodged
Sprthnt: 31 + 24 + 197 = dodged
Kuwaia: 24 + 20 + 197 = dodged
Graggorids: 179
282 - 179 = 103% * 8 = 8
280 - 179 = 101% * 10 = 10
276 - 179 = 97% * 10 = 10





Spoiler: Physical Assault



Cormorante: 25(aggression) + 24(accuracy) + 35(fury) + 197(d100) = 281 + 35(strength) = 316
Britta: 24 + 31 + 24 + 197 = 276
Kuwaia: 34 + 25 + 26 + 197 = 282 + 26(strength) = 308

Graggorids: 179
316 - 179 = 137% * 3 = 4, 137 - 40 = 97% * 10 = 10
276 - 179 = 97% * 3 = 3, 97 - 40 = 57% * 10 = 6
308 - 179 = 129% * 3 = 4, 129 - 40 = 89% * 10 = 9


Antapkos launches his javelin almost a full second before anything else happens. Fortune, it seems, has smiled upon the entire Sojourn Six. The spears of two of his enemies are already in the air before his own projectile strikes home, but the ceramic blade of Antapkos punches into the abdomen of one of the Graggorid Talons, just under the left rib cage. The damage is significant. The Talon staggers, but the resilient foe does not go down. He pulls the weapon from his gut and drops it to the ground, taking up a goat horn, strung at his hip, to use as a melee weapon. Antapkos easily avoids the first spear, belonging to the now injured enemy, but the second grazes by his right side as he does, though only making a cut in his tunic.

The throw aimed at Siofrita seems awkwardly slow, though it comes before she can fire her arrow. Stepping farther to the side without taking her eye from her enemy, her arrow finds a home just above and inside of the left hip of her target and buries to the fletching. The Graggorid screams and goes down, still screaming. Sprthnt ducks under the weapon thrown at him to return fire. His arrow strikes higher than that of Siofrita, going in just below the sternum. The shaft stops half way, possibly with its head in contact with the spine from the inside. The Talon coughs and groans, grabbing the arrow with both hands as he goes down on his knees then falls to the side.

Cormorante, Britta, and Kuwaia all easily avoid the crude spears flying at them, as they run straight into each of their enemies. Each of the three hits a Graggorid so hard that the wind is knocked from him before losing his footing and flying backward. In an incredible stroke of luck, all three Talons hit their heads, hard, as their bodies collide with the rocky ground. All three lose consciousness.

The seventh Graggorids turns and runs in sheer terror. The one who had been severely injured by Antapkos begins trying to back away. One of the two caravan guards, both of whom had been watching the exchange from their places of concealment, exclaims, “By everything under the Burning Sun, I have never seen such a one sided conflict! You six are surely blessed. By whom, I have no idea.”


Spoiler: Character Data



Antapkos: full wellness
Sioftrita: full wellness
Cormorant: full wellness
Britta: full wellness
Sprthnt: full wellness
Tunic: 48
Kuwaia: full wellness





Spoiler: Collectibles



nothing at this time










*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP. State nominal actions and intentions and provide a random roll.


----------



## Eric Zephlaer (Oct 18, 2022)

Sprthnt decides to put another arrow in the Graggorid who Antapkos had injured. Cormorant shrugs at hearing the comment. He begins to remove any bodies from the road, killing any of the Talons who still breathe. Antapkos turns to face the guards, motioning for everyone to come back out. “The Burning Sun offers nothing but blight. The Maelstrom drowns fishermen. Cormorante and I decided to toss a coin for Fortune. She seems to have looked kindly upon it.”

Britta snorts. “I have never heard of the Burning Sun or the Maelstrom. They sound malevolent. It is the Earth who gave life to us Maldrogs, but I know of this Fortune from South Road Fair. She seems to smile upon those who would give homage, but be careful against her immortal enemy Misfortune. As I understand it, favor cannot be called to often or the enemy will answer, instead.”

Siofrita addresses the caravaners. “I think it will be best if we take you back to South Road Fair to recover. Asylim is too far, and the road can bode more danger.” All six begin clearing the road, looking for anything of interest or value.







*OOC:*


53


----------



## MacConnell (Oct 21, 2022)

Eric Zephlaer said:


> Sprthnt decides... Cormorant shrugs... Antapkos turns... Britta snorts... Siofrita addresses...





Spoiler: Search



Antapkos: 24(observation) + 53(d100) = 79
Siofrita: 31 + 53 = 84
Cormorante: 23 + 53 = 76
Britta: 34(perception) + 53 = 87
Sprthnt: 34(observation) + 53 = 87
Kuwaia: 24 + 53 = 77


Since the man is trying to get away and not watching over his shoulder, Sprthnt has no difficulty putting him down with an arrow. The one, who could run, got away. Though the Graggorids are a most rudimentary of tribes, as the road is being cleared, it is noted that a few are adorned with trinkets or talismans that might be of interest, most of which are curious stones.

Cormorante finds a semi-translucent, dark, purple stone. Kuwaia finds a shiny, white, opaque stone that feels wet when rubbed, though no item is of any use to her. Siofrita finds a dark, red, opaque stone that contains streaks of purple and a talisman composed of five green feathers. Antapkos finds an opaque brown stone with flecks of semi-translucent blue running through it. Britta finds a bird skull fetish and a shiny, opaque orange stone with flecks of semi-translucent yellow running through it. Sprthnt finds a bird skull and a shiny, black, semi-translucent stone.

The four remaining and hurt caravaners are at a loss for making such a monumental decision. Eventually, with some discussion, they all decide to follow the wisdom of Siofrita and accompany the group back to South Road Fair.


Spoiler: Character Data



Antapkos: full wellness
Sioftrita: full wellness
Cormorant: full wellness
Britta: full wellness
Sprthnt: full wellness
Tunic: 48
Kuwaia: full wellness





Spoiler: Collectibles



nothing at this time










*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP. State nominal actions and intentions and provide a random roll.


----------



## Eric Zephlaer (Oct 23, 2022)

On the road back, five of the six youths will fondle the talismans or stones they discovered to determine their mystical usefulness. Kuwaia will, of course, give her's to Sprthnt. As it is still several days back, Siofrita and Sprthnt will flank the traveling group in order to acquire game.







*OOC:*


76


----------



## MacConnell (Oct 23, 2022)

Eric Zephlaer said:


> ..., five... will... talismans... Kuwaia will... Siofrita and Sprthnt will...





Spoiler: Alchemical Sensitivity



Antapkos: 24(alchemy) + 76(d100) = 100, success
time: 20 days / 100 = 4 hours, 48 minutes, fail
Siofrita: 31 + 76 = 107
time: 20 / 107 = 4 hours, 30 minutes, success
Cormorante: 23 + 76 = 99, fail
Britta: 31 + 76 = 107, success
time: 4 hours, 48 minutes, success
Sprthnt: 34 + 76 = 110, success
time: 20 / 110 = 4 hours, 22 minutes





Spoiler: Hunting



Siofrita: 31(observation) + 76 = 107
Sprthnt: 34 + 76 = 110


Though everyone but Cormorante could determine that their items were of mystical value, only Siofrita, Britta, and Sprthnt could identify that usefulness, conveying such information to Antapkos and Cormorante. Antapkos had earned an Azurestone, which when carried would augment his efficiency of movement (Motility +2). Siofrita had earned a Ruddystone, which when carried would augment her overall wellness, greater than the Bloodstone that she already carried (Health +2). She also discovered that the feather talisman was made from parrot feathers and would augment her dealings with others, better than the songbird feathers that she already possessed (Persona +2). Cormorante had earned a Grapestone, which when carried would augment his resilience of life better than the heartstone that he already possessed (Confluence +2). Britta had earned a Starstone, which when carried would augment her impetus for physical function and intellectual cognizance (Cohesion +2). She also discovered the skull from a Calling Jay, which would augment her dealings with other people greater than the sunstone that she already carried (Persona +2). Sprthnt had earned a Shadestone, which when carried would augment the inexplicable reason for life (Adhesion +2) and been given a slickstone, which when carried would augment his mental resilience (Will +2). He also discovered a skull from a Bandy Running Bird, which would augment his resilience of life better than the skull from a Thrush that he already carried (Confluence +2).

During the seven days required to walk back to South Road Fair, Siofrita and Sprthnt were able to efficiently keep the party supplied with fresh game, but nothing of significance was encountered. The injuries of the caravaners completely healed, leaving only scars of their previous existence. The residents, upon seeing the familiar faces, were surprised at the oddity of their return with some relative strangers in tow, several asking what event had befallen the group.


Spoiler: Character Data



Antapkos: full wellness
Sioftrita: full wellness
Cormorant: full wellness
Britta: full wellness
Sprthnt: full wellness
Tunic: 48
Kuwaia: full wellness





Spoiler: Collectibles



nothing at this time










*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP. State nominal actions and intentions and provide a random roll.


----------



## Eric Zephlaer (Oct 25, 2022)

Cormorant gave his Heartsone to Antapkos, after he replaced it with the Grapestone. The Bloodstone, Sunstone, and Songbird Feathers were discarded or given to the accompanying caravan members, if they desired them. Antapkos, with Siofrita by his side, told the story of the attack on the caravan, explaining the reasoning for bringing the previously injured members back to South Road Fair, instead of continuing on toward Asylim, after the departing caravan. Figuring other, more important, members of the community could make any necessary decisions concerning the new arrivals, the six took some leisure time, until they got bored or something garnered their attention.







*OOC:*


66


----------



## MacConnell (Oct 25, 2022)

Eric Zephlaer said:


> Cormorant gave... Antapkos... told...



The four new arrivals quickly forgotten, the Sojourn Six became bored, or rather restless, by the very next morning. Intimate occupation was far too limited for the male gender, and other pursuits must be entertained for a necessary period of physical recovery. Fortunately, the female psyche, unless damaged, was such that a singular occupation was far too focusing, and other activities were greatly appreciated. It had, far too quickly, become imperative that the six found something to do or some direction to explore for no assistance was so soon to be of the offering.

All six, without question or even hesitation, would have been accepted as their own band of roving scouts, but this was far too mundane for ones who had seen even as little more of the world as these six had. Sitting around a table at the Boar’s Head, until Giodavi finally ran them out, the six stood outside, staring into nothingness, for what seemed an hour, until it was finally, and with exasperation, decided to follow the river upstream to the known Spiofthest community called Plum Orchard. The plum trees would be going dormant during the current season, but something had to be done to stave off insanity, thus earning them their moniker of the Sojourn Six.


Spoiler: Character Data



Antapkos: full wellness
Sioftrita: full wellness
Cormorant: full wellness
Britta: full wellness
Sprthnt: full wellness
Tunic: 48
Kuwaia: full wellness





Spoiler: Collectibles



nothing at this time










*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP. State nominal actions and intentions and provide a random roll.


----------



## Eric Zephlaer (Oct 26, 2022)

Having made steps, literally, to rid themselves of their adolescently undisciplined dolor, the six split into their amorous pairs as they travel. Antapkos and Siofrita will take the lead, since Siofrita has a bow, following as reasonably close to the river as possible looking for game or anything else of interest. Cormorant and Britta will trail, since neither is well suited to the use of a projectile weapon. Sprthnt and Kuwaia will pace along between, more inland, also keeping an eye out, since Sprthnt has a bow. If enough game is not acquired during travel, specific forays will be conducted each evening and morning, to acquire meat and check snares, while Cormorant and Britta tend camp.







*OOC:*


66


----------



## MacConnell (Oct 26, 2022)

Eric Zephlaer said:


> ... the six split...





Spoiler: Prospecting



Antapkos: 24(observe) + 66(d100) = 90 + 34(smell) = 124
Siofrita: 31 + 66 = 97 + 26 = 123
Cormorante: 23 + 66 = 89
Britta: 34(perception) + 66 = 100
Sprthnt: 34(observe) + 66 = 100 + 26(hearing) = 126
Kuwaia: 24 + 66 = 90 + 26(hearing) = 116


Eight days were required to follow the river from South Road Fair to Plum Orchard. Observant travel only offered the bare minimum of game, with the specific forays provided little more. The trip was pleasant enough and the sights, sounds, and smells provided new insight to the unfamiliar surroundings. One particular morning, Kuwaia calls Sprthnt to a snare that has had the misfortune of capturing a fowler. Knowing the small nuisances to be rather aggressive if cornered or snared, Sprthnt shoots it before getting close.

At the current time, Sprthnt happened to be slightly better at hunting than the others, but game was not what acquired his particular attention one evening. He spotted an estimated group of 6 to 10 adolescent males. It was difficult to determine the exact number with them moving through the forest toward the river. Their light brown skin was dyed with dark patterns making them appear fearsome and somewhat feline. Their attire was composed of rudimentary garments made from animal hides, which offered little coverage area. Their chosen weapon was a crude spear tipped with a sharp bone head. Sprthnt showed them to Kuwaia, but the two were not going to be able to return to camp without being noticed, and the group was headed directly there.


Spoiler: Character Data



Antapkos: full wellness
Sioftrita: full wellness
Cormorant: full wellness
Britta: full wellness
Sprthnt: full wellness
Tunic: 48
Kuwaia: full wellness





Spoiler: Collectibles



nothing at this time










*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP. State nominal actions and intentions and provide a random roll.


----------



## Eric Zephlaer (Oct 28, 2022)

Knowing it would be foolish to engage such numbers without the benefit of the other, Sprthnt and Kuwaia run back to the camp. Sprthnt yells as he runs, “Coming in!”

Kuwaia draws her ularin sword and enhances her strength, as she runs. When she reaches camp, she turns back to face the incoming group. Antapkos blends into the forest as best he can and take a position on the upstream flank, readying his javelin to throw. Siofrita moves back into cover, blending into the foliage and drawing an arrow to fire. Cormorant stands in the open. A ripple courses over his skin, as he readies a javelin, to fight, in each hand. Britta stands near him with her hammer and defender. She does not hide but alters her presence to make her more difficult on which to focus. Sprthnt runs through the middle of the camp, veering to the downstream flank to turn and fire an arrow, altering his presence like Britta.







*OOC:*


71


----------



## MacConnell (Oct 28, 2022)

Eric Zephlaer said:


> ... Sprthnt yells...





Spoiler: Reaction



Antapkos: 28(readiness) + 25(speed) + 34(clarity) + 71(d100) = 158
Siofrita: 23 + 34 + 26 + 71 = 154
Cormorante: 24 + 24 + 28 + 71 = 147
Britta: 25 + 31 + 27 + 71 = 154
Sprthnt: 26 + 31 + 22 + 71 = 150
Kuwaia: 31 + 25 + 24 + 71 = 151
Katalians: 40 + 81 = 121


The strangely painted youths fan out as they run after the retreating Sprthnt and Kuwaia, making crying sounds like wildcats. They likely suspect that the two are running toward friends, for they fan out, parallel to the river as they go. Each holds his spear as if intending it for melee. Two are closing in on the positions of Antapkos and Siofrita. Two are closing in on the position of Sprthnt. And six are running directly toward the waiting other three. Antapkos and Siofrita are about 5 strides, upstream, from the main three. Sprthnt is only about three strides, downstream, from the three. The enemy groups are about five strides from their prospective targets. Songbirds, that had grown accustomed to the presence of the Sojourn Six, cry in panic and fly away from the calls of the charging Katalians.


Spoiler: Character Data



Antapkos: full wellness
Sioftrita: full wellness
Cormorant: full wellness
Britta: full wellness
Sprthnt: full wellness
Tunic: 48
Kuwaia: full wellness





Spoiler: Collectibles



nothing at this time










*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP. State nominal actions and intentions and provide 2 random rolls.


----------



## Eric Zephlaer (Oct 29, 2022)

Antapkos will augment his athletic skill and throw his javelin at his closest opponent. Siofrita will shoot her arrow at the other while mystically assaulting him by bending chemical waylines to cause more physical harm. Cormorant and Kuwaia both close the distance to their chosen foes, both augmenting their ability to move. Britta will wait on hers to reach her, since she fights defensively. Sprthnt will fire his arrow at one of his opponents while mystically pushing him away with a pulse of air.







*OOC:*


57, 93 + 77 = 170


----------



## MacConnell (Oct 31, 2022)

Eric Zephlaer said:


> Antapkos will... Siofrita will... Cormorant and Kuwaia... Britta will..





Spoiler: Enhancements



Antapkos: 34(camouflage)
Siofrita: 26(camouflage)
Cormorante: 36(strength, motility)
Britta: 24(soullessness)
Sprthnt: 27(soullessness)
Kuwaia: 26(strength, motility)





Spoiler: Speed



Antapkos: 200(bending) - 158 = 42
Siofrita: 270(launch) - 154 = 116
Cormorante: 200(move) - 147 = 53
Britta: 100(wait) - 154 = ~0
Sprthnt: 270(launch) - 150 = 120
Kuwaia: 200(move) - 151 = 49
Katalians: 200(move) - 121 = 79, 300(move) - 121 = 179





Spoiler: Projectile Assault



Antapkos: 28(launch) + 25(accuracy) + 24(clarity) + 57(d100) = 134 +50(range) = 184
Siofrita: 23 + 34 + 26 + 57 = 140 + 100(range) = 240
Sprthnt: 26 + 31 + 22 + 57 = 136 + 100 = 236

Katalians: 10 + 62 = 82
K1: 184 - 82 = 102% * 8 = 8 Body (Antapkos)
K4: 240 - 82 = 158% * 8 = 12 Body (Siofrita)
K5: 236 - 82 = 154% * 8 = 12 Body (Sprthnt)





Spoiler: Physical Assault



Antapkos:
Cormorante: 25(aggression) + 24(accuracy) + 36(fury) + 57(d100) = 152 + 36(strength) = 188
Britta: 24 + 31 + 24 + 57 = 136
Kuwaia: 34 + 25 + 26 + 57 = 142 + 26(strength) = 168
Katalians: 40 + 62 = 102

Antapkos: 28(ready) + 24(dodge) + 31(analysis) + 57(d100) = 140 + 34(camo) = 174
202 - 174 = 28% * 7 = 2 - 3 = ineffective
Siofrita: 23 + 34(block) + 23 + 57 = 137 + 26(camo) + 10(bow) = 173
202 - 173 = 29% * 7 = 2 - 2 = ineffective
Cormorante: 24 + 24 + 31 + 57 = 137 + 10(javelin) = 147
202 - 147 = 55% * 7 = 4 - 3 = 1 Body
Britta: 25 + 34(counter) + 24 + 57 = 140 + 24(soul) + 20(defender) = 184
202 - 184 = 18% * 7 = 1 - 2 = ineffective
Sprthnt: 26 + 31(block) + 26 + 57 = 140 + 27(soul) + 10(bow) = 177
202 - 177 = 25% * 7 = 2 - 2 = ineffective
Kuwaia: 32 + 24 + 20 + 57 = 133 + 10(sword) = 143
202 - 143 = 59% * 7 = 4 - 2 = 2 Body
Katalians: 40 + 62 = 102
K3: 188 - 102 = 86% * 8 = 7 Body (Cormorante)
K6: 184 - 102 = 82% * 10 = 8 Mind (Britta)
K6: 136 - 102 = 34% * 4, * 8 = 1 Mind + 3 Mind + 3 strides (Britta)
K2: 168 - 102 = 66% * 10 = 7 Body (Kuwaia)





Spoiler: Mystical Assault



Siofrita: 42(bending) + 26(ionize) + 170(d100) = 238
Sprthnt: 47 + 26(push) + 170 = 243

Katalians: 30 + 98 = 128
K4: 238 - 128 = 110% * 6 = 7 Body (Siofrita)
K5: 243 - 128 = 115% * 8 = 9 Mind + 11 strides (Sprthnt)


Britta takes her stance about half a second before Antapkos throws his javelin, and Cormorante and Kuwaia reach their opponents. The javelin from Antapkos slices into the abdomen of his chosen target, cutting a nasty gash just below the rib cage, markedly slowing but not dropping the Wildcat. As that enemy staggers, Kuwaia slides to her left laterally swinging her right sword. The blade cuts a line of blood across the ribs as she moves, doing almost as much harm as that of the javelin of Antapkos. A second Katalian reaches her as she completes her cut. As she is slightly out of position to defend against the second man, the Wildcat stabs his crude spear, cutting Kuwaia’s right hip.

Cormorante stops his forward charge, lunging his right javelin forward and into the gut of his first enemy, doing as much damage as the cut of Kuwaia had. A second Katalian reaches him and stabs his spear by the guard of his second javelin. The crude blade is partially halted by his tunic, and the resulting cut is only a mere irritation.

Just over a second after Britta was set, Siofrita, then Sprthnt released their arrows. Each arrow finds a vital point in the body of its target. The two Wildcats thus struck, stumble and fall. As the arrow from Siofrita strikes her enemy, his insides begin to burn, caustically, almost killing him. The arrow from Sprthnt is accompanied by an unnatural force of air that throws the Katalian backward 11 strides. That one hits the ground, never to move again.

Just after those arrows are released Katalians reach Britta, Siofrita, and Sprthnt. Britta blocks the incoming spear with her defender and counters with her hammer, striking just below the collar bone of the extended arm of her enemy, knocking the breath from him. She follows back with her shield, slamming the defender into the upper body with enough force to knock the man backward 3 strides. The additional trauma from the fall causes the Katalian to lose consciousness. The last three to join the battle, though they are all second opponents, fail to capitalize on their flanking positions, and none is able to strike effectively enough to hit flesh, only protective clothing.

As less than two seconds of time has passed, seven of the ten Katalian Wildcats are still engaged. The one facing Antapkos is considerably hurt. Only one remains on Sprthnt, as the one flung away is dying. Two remain on Cormorante and two one Kuwaia, though one of each is injured. Only one remains facing Britta. Siofrita is free of any immediate threat.


Spoiler: Character Data



Antapkos: full wellness
Sioftrita: full wellness
Cormorant: Body: 10 - 1 = 9, irritated.
Britta: full wellness
Sprthnt: full wellness
Tunic: 48
Kuwaia: Body: 10 - 2 = 8, hurt.





Spoiler: Collectibles



nothing at this time










*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP. State nominal actions and intentions and provide 2 random rolls.


----------



## Eric Zephlaer (Nov 2, 2022)

Antapkos switches his sword to his right hand and thrusts it at the midsection of his injured foe. Siofrita, seeing that her heartmate is faring well, fires an arrow at the uninjured opponent facing Kuwaia, again adding the mystical chemical assault. Cormorant and Kuwaia, both, press in at their injured opponents. Brenda returns to her defensive position, waiting on her remaining enemy to attack. Sprthnt decides to delay firing another arrow, choosing, instead, to fling his second opponent away with a pulse of air, then fire.







*OOC:*


19, 35


----------



## MacConnell (Nov 4, 2022)

Spoiler: Enhancements



Antapkos: 34(camouflage)
Siofrita: 26(camouflage)
Cormorante: 36(strength, motility)
Britta: 24(soullessness)
Sprthnt: 27(soullessness)
Kuwaia: 26(strength, motility)





Spoiler: Speed



Antapkos: 42 + 200(bending) = 242
Siofrita: 116 + 270(launch) = 386
Cormorante: 53 + 80(javelin) = 133, 213
Britta: 0 + 80(hammer) = 80, 160, 240
Sprthnt: 120 + 100(bend) = 220
Kuwaia: 49 + 80(sword) = 129, 209
Katalians: 79 + 190(spear) = 269





Spoiler: Projectile Assault



Siofrita: 23 + 34 + 26 + 19 = 102 + 50(range) = 152
Sprthnt: 26 + 31 + 22 + 19 = 98 + 50 = 148

Katalians: 10(avoidance) + 32(d100) = 42
K1: 184 - 82 = 102% * 8 = 8 Body (Antapkos)
K4: 240 - 82 = 158% * 8 = 12 Body (Siofrita)
K7: 152 - 42 = 110% * 8 = 9 Body
K5: 236 - 82 = 154% * 8 = 12 Body (Sprthnt)
K8: 148 - 42 = 106% * 8 = 8 Body





Spoiler: Physical Assault



Antapkos: 28(finesse) + 25(accuracy) + 34(clarity) + 19(d100) = 106 + 34(athletics) = 140
Cormorante: 25(aggression) + 24 + 36(fury) + 19 = 104 + 36(strength) = 140
Britta: 24 + 31 + 24 + 19 = 98
Kuwaia: 34 + 25 + 26 + 19 = 114 + 26(strength) = 140
Katalians: 40 + 32 = 72

Antapkos: 28(ready) + 24(dodge) + 31(analysis) + 19(d100) = 102 + 34(camo) = 136
Siofrita: 23 + 34(block) + 23 + 19 = 99 + 26(camo) + 10(bow) = 135
Cormorante: 24 + 24 + 31 + 19 = 98 + 10(javelin) = 108
Britta: 25 + 34(counter) + 24 + 19 = 102 + 24(soul) + 20(defender) = 146
Sprthnt: 26 + 31(block) + 26 + 19 = 102 + 27(soul) + 10(bow) = 139
Kuwaia: 32 + 24 + 20 + 19 = 95 + 10(sword) = 105
Katalians: 40 + 32 = 72
K9: 140 - 72 = 68% * 8 = 6 Body (Antapkos)
K3: 140 - 72 = 68% * 8 = 6 + 7 = 13 Body (Cormorante)
K6: 184 - 102 = 82% * 10 = 8 Mind (Britta)
K6: 136 - 102 = 34% * 4, * 8 = 1 Mind + 3 Mind + 3 strides (Britta)
K10: 146 - 72 = 74% * 10 = 7 Mind
K10: 98 - 72 = 26% * 4 * 8 = 1 Mind + 2 Mind + 2 strides
K10: 98 - 72 = 26% * 10 = 3 Mind
K2: 140 - 72 = 68% * 10 = 7 + 7  = 14 Body (Kuwaia)





Spoiler: Mystical Assault



Siofrita: 42(bending) + 26(ionize) + 35(d100) = 103
Sprthnt: 47 + 26(push) + 35 = 108

Katalians: 30 + 32 = 62
K4: 238 - 128 = 110% * 6 = 7 Body (Siofrita)
K7: 103 - 62 = 41% * 6 = 2 Body
K5: 243 - 128 = 115% * 8 = 9 Mind + 11 strides (Sprthnt)
K9: 108 - 62 = 46% * 10 = 5 Mind + 4 strides


This had very quickly and decidedly become a one-sided battle. The Sojourn Six were far superior to the ten katalian Wildcats who had made the mistake of attacking them. In less than four seconds all of the indigenous headhunters had been crippled or killed. None escape their fatal mistake. Only Kuwaia had been, actually, hurt and that was rather insignificant. It took longer for breathing to slow to its normal pace than it did to decimate the enemy.


Spoiler: Character Data



Antapkos: full wellness
Sioftrita: full wellness
Cormorant: Body: 10 - 1 = 9, irritated.
Britta: full wellness
Sprthnt: full wellness
Tunic: 48
Kuwaia: Body: 10 - 2 = 8, hurt.





Spoiler: Collectibles



nothing at this time










*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP. State nominal actions and intentions and provide a random roll.


----------



## Eric Zephlaer (Nov 5, 2022)

Sprthnt will help Kuwaia tend to her wound while everyone else finishes any enemies still breathing. The others will also gleen any curiosities, before everyone moves farther upstream to make camp. The next day the party will continue on its way to Plum Orchard.







*OOC:*


63


----------



## MacConnell (Nov 8, 2022)

Eric Zephlaer said:


> Sprthnt...



The Katalian Wildcats were disappointingly void of curiosities, though they did have some foodstuff worth liberating. Plum Orchard was the name given to a Spiofthest community, by South Road Fair, for the literal expanse of plum trees. In addition to providing a tradable amount of fruit in its season, the plums also attracted quite a bit of game, which kept the local Faethrins in meat.

All was well and good in life but pointless. The Sojourn Six spent the remainder of the Cycle making trips to the various local communities, accomplishing much of nothing. Though their reputation was good and the youths were decent hunters, all of this motion felt more like avoiding labor; which admittedly, it was.

Returning to South Road Fair early during the Rebirth Season, some terrible news came to the forefront of everyone’s attention. Both of the former guards and both former caravaners, as well as two additional local Ansylins had been killed over the course of about three days. This was no mere accident or coincidence. These people were all assassinated. Their bodies were disfigured and displayed so as to leave no doubt. The level of avarice to commit such an act was incredible.

Very quickly after returning to town word reached the party that Giodavi, Clavo, and Sannit wanted to specifically speak with Antapkos and Cormorante. The four locals were included, because the six were inseparable. After the gruesome events were conveyed in exacting detail, Clavo said that he had no doubt that the deeds were done by a professional from the Assassins’ Guild in Asylim. Very little was known of the assassins, except for their existence. The guild had only been known to work outside of the city once before, as one had been sent for Sannit and the other Seekers. The three leaders were adamantly certain that Antapkos and Cormorante were in danger. Able-bodied laborers were never allowed to leave Asylim.

This was not a problem that could be met directly. No one knew any of the members nor how to contact the guild. It was suspected that one of the seven Magisters of Asylim controlled the guild, but this was only a suspicion. Not wanting more deaths in South Road Fair, something had to be done, but the three leaders had not determined a solution. Sannit and Clavo were of a similar mind, but their idea was risky and offered no vision of a future. Their idea was for the entire six, not just the two, to rejoin a different caravan headed back to Asylim, but there were too many uncertainties


Spoiler: Character Data



Antapkos: full wellness
Sioftrita: full wellness
Cormorant: full wellness
Britta: full wellness
Sprthnt: full wellness
Tunic: 48
Kuwaia: full wellness





Spoiler: Collectibles



nothing at this time










*OOC:*


Each character ages 1 Cycle and receives 5 DP. State nominal actions and intentions and provide a random roll.


----------



## Eric Zephlaer (Nov 9, 2022)

Siofrita spoke first, saying, “This is completely wrong! What you are suggesting is suicidal!”

Antapkos added, “This is completely unjust! Have we no choice in the matter?”

Cormorant pursed his lips and cracked his knuckles. “I will go. Is the morning soon enough?”

The others remained silent on the matter, Britta laying a hand on Cormorant, insuring that she would join him.







*OOC:*


78


----------



## MacConnell (Nov 11, 2022)

Eric Zephlaer said:


> Siofrita spoke first...



Clavo stood from where he had been seated and stared down at the youths. The sarcasm in his voice was blatant. “Wrong? Unjust? Perhaps you feel your worth to be more than that of the ones who were killed? It is not.”

Sannit made a sound like he had spit upon the floor. He had not but the noise symbolized his irritation at the selfish responses. “Go meet your fate on your feet. You want to be respected? You want to be independent? You should want to be free of the those who wish to hold sway over you, by killing others in your stead. One does not become heroic without surviving opposition.”

Giodavi, more diplomatically, added to the statements of the two, perpetually angry men. “You can refuse. You can hide. You can run. We are not throwing you to the jackals. We are suggesting you hunt them instead of them hunting you. You six have skills that the general populace does not possess. Whether or not you are ready, those skills must now serve you or fail you. Death is coming for you. Your best option is to meet its handler on your own terms. It would not set well with the community if more citizens are killed. We do not get to choose the thoughts of others, even if we try to influence them.”


Spoiler: Character Data



Antapkos: full wellness
Sioftrita: full wellness
Cormorant: full wellness
Britta: full wellness
Sprthnt: full wellness
Tunic: 48
Kuwaia: full wellness





Spoiler: Collectibles



nothing at this time










*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP. State nominal actions and intentions and provide a random roll.


----------



## Eric Zephlaer (Nov 13, 2022)

Resolute to have been sufficiently admonished, Antapkos and Siofrita both give over to the calmer decisiveness of Cormorant. All six agree to depart with the next caravan, whosever it might be.







*OOC:*


83


----------



## MacConnell (Nov 16, 2022)

Eric Zephlaer said:


> ... Antapkos and Siofrita...



The Sojourn Six were not being run out of town. Despite the unpleasantness of the meeting with the town leaders, no ill treatment or disregard followed. The matter having been settled Giodavi was his usual friendly self. Neither Clavo nor Sannit had ever been friendly. A few days passed before the Salt Caravan stopped for rest, returning to Asylim from Boga City. It was one of the smaller caravans, only composed of three wagons pulled by teams of burros. One wagon carried the salt. One wagon carried a popular item completely unique to Asylim, fish cakes.

Such an oddity had been developed based upon the manufacture of faux stone. During the Shifting Season, which was neither cold nor volatile in the southern tip of the continent, very large schools of a small silvery fish went through one of its two breeding periods of the Cycle. The thin fish, which were about the length of a person’s hand, were packed inside molded clay bricks and then baked in the kilns. The process was not so simple as it appeared, and no one outside of Asylim had ever attempted to duplicate it. The bricks could be broken by hand and the salted fish consumed whole, remaining edible for many seasons. The third wagon was for drinking water. As was the usual practice, the caravan would remain for an entire day, departing the morning after.


Spoiler: Character Data



Antapkos: full wellness
Sioftrita: full wellness
Cormorant: full wellness
Britta: full wellness
Sprthnt: full wellness
Tunic: 48
Kuwaia: full wellness





Spoiler: Collectibles



nothing at this time










*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP. State nominal actions and intentions and provide a random roll.


----------



## Eric Zephlaer (Nov 17, 2022)

Antapkos and Cormorant look at their friends and at one another, both having come to the same conclusion. Each flicks a coin over his left shoulder with his right thumb. Approaching the caravan, they intended to inquire after the caravan master, introducing themselves. They would explain the whole of the situation with regard to the attack south of town, omitting any specifics of their talent or that of their friends. They would also explain the suspicion of assassins having been sent to South Road Fair, prompting their current desire to rejoin a caravan as soon as possible in order to return word to Asylim.







*OOC:*


83


----------



## MacConnell (Nov 18, 2022)

Recognizing the similarity in clothing, the guards directed Antapkos and Cormorante toward the trailing wagon where the caravan master was currently located. The Amiradthan introduced himself as Mishka and explained what his caravan carried. He was much more conversational than any Amiradtha the Bird Brothers had ever encountered. “Fortunate you are this day that it is my caravan that you have approached. Well, it is not exactly my caravan, as it technically belongs to Magister Molo Pesce, but I have a thought to buy it from him. Not only will I accept you and even your friends to join us, you may like this idea that I have had running through my head.”

“Think on this and do not answer too quickly, for I do not have all of the details worked out, yet, and I do not know how Molo Pesce may react. Why should the caravans be beholden to Asylim or to any city for that matter? We travel between them not through them. I think that all the caravans should band together to become beholden to ourselves. We control the flow of trade throughout the entire land. What concern are the daily machinations of government within the cities to us? As a unit, we need heed no more to rulers of Asylim than we do the rulers of Boga City. We bring commerce to all of the small villages through which we pass. Why not work together with the trains that go between Boga City and the Kingdom of West Cove and the ones between Boga City and East Port?” 

“I know. I know. You have probably not heard of all of these places. I have not seen them, but they, with Asylim, are the far reaches of civilization. Boga City is the center. Whatever you decide, you may travel with us. If you agree, remain with us. If you disagree, you must report to the Javelineers Guild when we return to Asylim.”


Spoiler: Character Data



Antapkos: full wellness
Sioftrita: full wellness
Cormorant: full wellness
Britta: full wellness
Sprthnt: full wellness
Tunic: 48
Kuwaia: full wellness





Spoiler: Collectibles



nothing at this time










*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP. State nominal actions and intentions and provide a random roll.


----------



## Eric Zephlaer (Nov 21, 2022)

Antapkos looks at Cormorant and then back in the direction that both of them had flipped their coin.  His eyes went wide and he looked up at the sky. Never had the two of them even heard of a friendly Amiradtha, much less one who was talkative. Antapkos says, “That is quite an ambitious idea. I cannot see that all the hands taking their toll from the money bag would be willing to let go of that graft. But before I come across as being disagreeable, we are not. We accept your offer. It sound great, but the logistics of the big picture make it seem unattainable.”

Siofrita interrupts, gesturing. “Are you going to pay us or, at least, pay them?”

Sprthnt smiles. “You are looking at a long term picture. I too am curious as to your thoughts.”







*OOC:*


68


----------



## MacConnell (Nov 22, 2022)

Eric Zephlaer said:


> Antapkos... says... Siofrita interrupts... Sprthnt smiles...





Spoiler: Negotiate



Antapkos: 27(coerce) + 38(befriend) + 68(d100) = 133
Siofrita: 44 + 26 + 68 = 138
Sprthnt: 50 + 22(muddle) + 68 = 140


Mishka shows no sign of having taken offense at the skepticism of Antapkos or the blunt inquiry from Siofrita. “We can talk more as we travel. This not a trivial idea. I have put much thought into it. I can explain two of your concerns with one answer. Oh before I forget, I will also need your names. Before, you were told you were being paid 20 clams a day, but we all know that was a lie. From that 20, 4 clams were deducted for voting rights, 4 clams for guild dues, 4 clams for water, and 2 or 4 more clams for other goat pellets depending on if you were a guard or not. So being guards, you two were paid 6 clams a day.”

“Like voting makes a difference in who is going to be a Magister. That is purely graft, but I will propose to keep paying it to each respective Magister, even though we do not vote. We provide our own water. I am not paying for that. We provide our own food. We are our own protection. I am paying you for that, directly. Guild dues are just another means of graft. That is Asylim. Boga City charges a 2% fee on all commerce. It is the same concept with fewer excuses.”

“I will pay you 6 clams a day. The same thing you were making before, but you will not receive any pay until after we depart from Asylim with a new load, as you were not part of this run. I will pay the other four of you the same thing, if you prove your worth. We do not leave tomorrow but the morning after.”


Spoiler: Character Data



Antapkos: full wellness
Sioftrita: full wellness
Cormorant: full wellness
Britta: full wellness
Sprthnt: full wellness
Tunic: 48
Kuwaia: full wellness





Spoiler: Collectibles



nothing at this time










*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP. State nominal actions and intentions and provide a random roll.


----------



## Eric Zephlaer (Nov 26, 2022)

Though everything the man is saying sounds good to all six friends, none is willing to display such immediate agreement. They quietly discuss matters among themselves, making statements in every language that they can speak, just in case others are listening too intently. Once satisfied with the passage of time, all six turn to face Mishka, and as Antapkos starts to speak, Sprthnt puts a hand on his shoulder, giving him pause, before addressing Mishka, himself. “You need to record Antapkos and Cormorant because there may be a price on their heads, but the rest of us you should not.”

He paused for a second, gesturing peace. “I am not afraid to give you my name. Based on what you have said, hear me out. Residents are charged for voting rights. This coinage must come from your total take on a trade run. If you hire guards who are not citizens of Asylim, then you need not count us in your standard deduction. We cost you nothing other than wage you pay us. Think about it.”







*OOC:*


66


----------



## Eric Zephlaer (Nov 29, 2022)

...


----------



## MacConnell (Nov 29, 2022)

Eric Zephlaer said:


> ... all six...



Mishka did not immediately respond. He raised his left hand in the start of a gesture, as if he were going to disagree, but then he simply dropped his hand. The logic was sound, even if it might not have been presented in the best manner possible. Finally, the caravan master said, “I think you have a point. On another note, are you two twins?”

The smaller caravan was not much faster in travel than the Artisan Caravan had been. It still required 7 days to transverse the familiar road between South Road Fair and the start of Land’s End Pass, where the Sojourn Six had been separated from their original caravan. The Pass was generally where any real danger to travelers would present itself and not limited to hostile clans. Like with the other caravan, the party was able to prove its worth by being better at providing game than those already traveling. Mishka was far friendlier than Vyerbluth had been and seemed pleased with himself for having recruited the new guards.

No matter the time of arrival, caravans always stopped for some rest to make sure that everyone was prepared before entering the dangerous part of the journey.


Spoiler: Character Data



Antapkos: full wellness
Sioftrita: full wellness
Cormorant: full wellness
Britta: full wellness
Sprthnt: full wellness
Tunic: 48
Kuwaia: full wellness





Spoiler: Collectibles



nothing at this time










*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP. State nominal actions and intentions and provide a random roll.


----------



## Eric Zephlaer (Dec 2, 2022)

Feeling less burdened than when accompanying the other caravan, the six friends circumnavigate the caravan then move off in a linear trek, exploring to the west, since that was the direction of the prvious attack they had overcome. Cormorant and Antapkos both covey the party’s intentions in a nonchalant manner. “Everything seems secure. We are going off to the west, here, to set some snares and see if we can find anything worth eating.”







*OOC:*


76


----------



## MacConnell (Dec 3, 2022)

Eric Zephlaer said:


> ... the six friends...





Spoiler: Negotiate



Antapkos: 27(coerce) + 40(enthrall) + 76(d100) = 143





Spoiler: Active Search



Antapkos: 24(observe) + 40(smell) + 76 = 140
Siofrita: 31 + 26 + 76 = 133
Cormorante: 23 + 42(hearing) + 76 = 141
Britta: 40(perception) + 24(tuning) + 76 = 140
Sprthnt: 40(observe) + 26(hearing) + 76 = 142
Kuwaia: 24 + 26 + 76 = 126


A couple of the guards within hearing range of the declaration by Antapkos merely wave their acknowledgement, as the Sojourn Six move on about their intention. As the party spreads out to set its snares, a faint clicking noise peaks the attention of Sprthnt. Moving in the direction of the sound, he discovers a pod of 8, blue, lacquered beetles happily munching upon the old, fallen fruit of a prickly pear cactus.


Spoiler: Character Data



Antapkos: full wellness
Sioftrita: full wellness
Cormorant: full wellness
Britta: full wellness
Sprthnt: full wellness
Tunic: 48
Kuwaia: full wellness





Spoiler: Collectibles



nothing at this time










*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP. State nominal actions and intentions and provide a random roll.


----------



## Eric Zephlaer (Dec 5, 2022)

Knowing that the chitinous wing coverings are valued for the manufacture of a liquid that makes leather harder and even more resilient to weather, Sprthnt backs away a few steps to get the attention of Antapkos and Siofrita, mentioning his intention to see if the three of them can take one, each, without causing the rest to spray the area with that stink that they can emit. Kuwaia simply watches, knowing not to get too close. Realizing that there is no specific danger, Cormorant and Britta tend to their own trapping and foraging.







*OOC:*


52


----------



## MacConnell (Dec 12, 2022)

Eric Zephlaer said:


> ... Sprthnt... Antapkos and Siofrita...





Spoiler: Mystical Assault



Antapkos: 27(bending) + 40(ionize) + 52(d100) = 119
Siofrita: 42 + 26 + 52 = 120
Sprthnt: 53 + 26(thump) + 52 = 141


Not only are Sprthnt, Antapkos, and Siofrita able to mystically overpower a beetle, each, they are able to each take two before the last two stop eating and fly away. Since the insects were harmed internally and not externally, all 6 pairs of elytra are collectible. This only takes about one minute from start to finish.

The collection of game is successful, as usual, but no notable game is discovered. In addition to meat, a basket’s worth of edible tubers is collected, a shiny, grayish-black, opaque stone is discovered, and a dark, red, opaque stone that contains streaks of purple is discovered.

When returning to camp, the caravaners, including Mishka, are delighted at the amount of meat and for the addition of the tubers. Several of the more experienced guards are inquisitive about the carapaces, asking how the six managed to not get sprayed.


Spoiler: Character Data



Antapkos: full wellness
Sioftrita: full wellness
Cormorant: full wellness
Britta: full wellness
Sprthnt: full wellness
Tunic: 48
Kuwaia: full wellness





Spoiler: Collectibles



nothing at this time










*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP. State nominal actions and intentions and provide a random roll.


----------



## Eric Zephlaer (Dec 13, 2022)

Both apparently having the gift of gab and others thinking of them as twins, Antapkos and Sprthnt play off of one another in explaining the capture of the beetle elytra. Of course, they omit the use of mystical talent in the explanation, making out that arrows and rocks were used, instead.

When away from the others of the caravan, the six, beginning with Britta and Sprthnt, will attempt to analyze the two new stones to see if they harbor any mystical potential.







*OOC:*


73


----------



## MacConnell (Dec 17, 2022)

Eric Zephlaer said:


> ... Antapkos and Sprthnt... Britta and Sprthnt...





Spoiler: Alchemy



Britta: 31(alchemy) + 24(analysis) + 73(d100) = 128, success
time: 20 days / 128 = 3 hours, 45 minutes
Sprthnt: 40 + 26 + 73 = 139, success
time: 20 / 139 = 3 hours, 28 minutes





Spoiler: Wariness



Antapkos: 24(perception) + 40(smell) + 73(d100) = 137
Siofrita: 31 + 26 + 73 = 130
Cormorante: 23 + 42(hearing) + 73 = 138
Britta: 40 + 24(tuning) + 73 = 137
Sprthnt: 40 + 26(hearing) + 73 = 139
Kuwaia: 24 + 26(hearing) + 73 = 123


Britta and Sprthnt find ample opportunity to analyze the two stones and need no further assistance, as both positively identify their items. The shiny, grayish-black, opaque stone is commonly called a lodestone. Having no natural use, people are often compelled to carry it, though possessing no understanding as to why. If bodily carried by a Psionicist, the stone will enhance the mystical effectiveness of generating an electrical shock by triple. If carried by any other Bender, the enhancement will be doubled; after which, the stone disintegrates. The dark, red, opaque stone with streaks of purple is commonly called a ruddystone. It is often used in trinkets carried by indigenous and civilized peoples who are unaware of its mystical potential. If bodily carried by a novice Bender, a stone will augment total Health. If carried by a lesser Bender, the augmentation is the same but of lesser magnitude.

It is expected to require 11 days for the caravan to transverse the Land’s End Pass. With the vigilance of the guards and the Sojourn Six, the first six days are blessed with the acquisition of game. No animal is very large, but the consistency increases the morale of the caravaners. Nearing the midway point of the pass, during the late afternoon, produces an unavoidable and hostile encounter. Perhaps due to the relative smallness of the caravan, a group of reddish-brown Mhytres of average height, which the party later learns are called Medderins, stand in the roadway shaking crude spears that have pieces of bone and stone strung from them to make rattling noises when shook. Mishka quickly informs everyone to prepare for an attack, as this particular tribe of people demonstrates no more social skill than hungry jackals and must be deterred by force. “Well,” he says to the party, “looks like we are about to test your mettle.”


Spoiler: Character Data



Antapkos: full wellness
Sioftrita: full wellness
Cormorant: full wellness
Britta: full wellness
Sprthnt: full wellness
Tunic: 48
Kuwaia: full wellness





Spoiler: Collectibles



nothing at this time










*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP. State nominal actions and intentions and provide a random roll.


----------



## Eric Zephlaer (Dec 19, 2022)

Kuwaia touches the chest of Sprthnt in an unspoken manner of reassurance. She then nods toward Cormorante and Britta, draws her swords, and runs toward the waiting enemy. Cormorante and Britta nod back and follow. Sprthnt and Siofrita ready arrows and Antapkos prepares his javelins. The three begin walking toward the enemy.

Deciding that the other members of the caravan would be none the wiser, Cormorante and Kuwaia mystically enhance their strength. Antapkos and Siofrita enhance their athletic skill. Britta makes herself harder to focus upon by others, and Sprthnt enhances his motility.







*OOC:*


69


----------



## MacConnell (Dec 21, 2022)

Eric Zephlaer said:


> Kuwaia...





Spoiler: Reaction



Antapkos: 28(readiness) + 25(speed) + 42(clarity) + 69(d100) = 164
Siofrita: 23 + 41 + 26 + 69 = 159
Cormorante: 24 + 24 + 31 + 69 = 148
Britta: 25 + 31 + 27 + 69 = 152
Sprthnt: 26 + 31 + 22 + 69 = 148
Kuwaia: 41 + 25 + 24 + 69 = 159
Hazers: 50 + 79 = 129





Spoiler: Enhancements



Antapkos: 42(athletics)
Siofrita: 26(athletics)
Cormorante: 44(strength)
Britta: 24(soullessness)
Sprthnt: 26(motility)
Kuwaia: 26(strength)


The Medderins are a good 20 strides in front of the direction that the caravan was headed. It will take the three chargers about 7 seconds, unless the enemies also decide to close the distance. Seeing that they are going to be forcibly engaged, the Hazers stop shaking their spears and charge toward their potential victims. It looks like there are 10 in total, none of which seems interested in throwing a spear.

No one can see the ripples that course over the skin of the Sojourn Six, but each can feel the waylines course within. It is difficult to tell, at this distance, how fast the enemy will be, but they do spread out.


Spoiler: Character Data



Antapkos: full wellness
Sioftrita: full wellness
Cormorant: full wellness
Britta: full wellness
Sprthnt: full wellness
Tunic: 48
Kuwaia: full wellness





Spoiler: Collectibles



nothing at this time










*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP. State nominal actions and intentions and provide a random roll.


----------



## Eric Zephlaer (Dec 23, 2022)

“Going left!” Antapkos will increase his speed from a walk to a run, toward his left, which would be the right flank of the enemy line. Siofrita and Sprthnt move to the right edge of the roadway, so that their friends will not be in their line of fire. Siofrita will, first, fire from medium range at the enemy on her far right. Sprthnt will close to a range at which he can effect the one, inside of the target for Siofrita, with mystical heat, knowing that the effect cannot be seen. Cormorant and Kuwaia separate by a few strides from left to right, with Britta in between them. Cormornat will engage the enemy to his left of their center. Kuwaia will take the one to her right, while Britta will stick with the one in the center.







*OOC:*


91 + 89 = 180


----------



## MacConnell (Dec 26, 2022)

Eric Zephlaer said:


> ... Antapkos... Siofrita and Sprthnt... Cormorant and Kuwaia... Britta...





Spoiler: Enhancements



Antapkos: 42(athletics)
Siofrita: 26(athletics)
Cormorante: 44(strength)
Britta: 24(soullessness)
Sprthnt: 26(motility)
Kuwaia: 26(strength)





Spoiler: Reaction



Antapkos: 180 - 164 = 16
Siofrita: 270 - 159 = 111
Cormorante: 90 - 148 = ~0
Britta: 180 - 152 = 28
Sprthnt: 270 - 148 = 122
Kuwaia: 90 - 159 = ~0
Hazers: 180 - 129 = 51





Spoiler: Physical Assault



Cormorante: 25(aggression) + 24(accuracy) + 44(fury) + 180(d100) = 271 + 44(strength) = 315
Britta: 24 + 31 + 25 + 180 = 260
Kuwaia: 41 + 25 + 26 + 180 = 272 + 26(strength) = 298
Hazers: 50 + 101 = 151

Antapkos: 28(defense) + 24(avoidance) + 31(analysis) + 180 = 263
Siofrita: 23 + 31 + 23 +
Cormorante: 24 + 23 + 31 + 180 = 258
Britta: 25 + 42 + 24 + 180 = 271 + 24(soul) = 295
Sprthnt: 26 + 31 + 26
Kuwaia: 41 + 24 + 20 + 180 = 265
Hazers: 50 + 101 = 151 + 10(pole) = 161
315 - 161 = 154% * 8 = 12 - 2(mantle) = 10 
295 - 161 = 134% * 4 = 5 - 1(mantle) = 4 
260 - 161 = 99% * 10 = 10 - 1(mantle) = 9 
298 - 161 = 137% * 10 = 14 - 2(mantle) = 12





Spoiler: Projectile Assault



Antapkos: 28(launch) + 25(accuracy) + 42(clarity) + 180(d100) = 275 + 42(athletics) = 317
Siofrita: 23 + 42 + 26 + 180 = 271 + 26(athletics) = 297
Sprthnt: 26 + 31 + 22 + 180 = 259 + 26(motility) = 285

Hazers: 20 + 101 = 121 + 10(pole) = 131
317 - 131 = 186% * 8 = 15 - 2(mantle) = 13
297 - 131 = 166% * 8 = 13 - 2 = 11
285 - 131 = 154% * 8 = 12 - 2 = 10





Spoiler: Mystical Assault



Sprthnt: 42(bending) + 26(heat) + 180(d100) = 248

Hazers: 30 + 101 = 131
248 - 131 = 117% * 6 = 7





Spoiler: Combat Data



H1: Body: 10 - 10 = 0, incapacitated. (cormorante)
H2: Mind: 10 - 4 = 6 - 9 = -3, unconscious. (britta)
H3: Body: 10 - 12 = -2, incapacitated. (kuwaia)
H4: Body: 10 - 13 = -3, incapacitated. (antapkos)
H4: Body: 10 - 11 = -1, incapacitated. (siofrita)
H5: Body: 10 - 10 = 0 - 7 = -7, incapacitated. (sprthnt)


Movement being about the same for everyone, Cormorante and Kuwaia react far faster than their enemies once reaching one another. Two of the braver caravan guards feel inspired by the charge and run forward with the three. The others, being trained for conflict, spread out to stage a perimeter around the caravan.

Without slowing, Cormorante holds out the javelins in his left hand as a distraction and deflector, while he pumps his carving knife forward like the lightning quick strike of a praying mantis, slicing it across the torso of his first enemy, scraping along the ribs to cause massive bleeding. The Medderin Hazer spins to his right with the blow, falling to the ground, unable to move. Kuwaia does not slow, either. Her style of combat is very similar to that of Cormorante, despite her diminutive size. Her anatomy belies her inner strength. Flicking the spear of her enemy aside with her left sword, she thrusts the right into the gut of the Hazer, causing more loss of blood as he falls backward to the ground, unable to move. Though they are a couple of steps behind, two of the other guards engage enemies in melee, one of them also downing his opponent.

Britta stops short of attacking, inviting her enemy to strike first, which is her style. Deflecting the incoming spear with her shield, she rotates her body to slap the shield into his body, causing him to stagger backward. She follows with her hammer, stepping forward to pace the staggering enemy, striking his chest, causing the heart to skip a beat and all of the air to exit the lungs. The Hazer loses consciousness.

Only a few steps from his chosen target, Antapkos launches the javelin in his right hand. The unexpected move is far too difficult for the Medderin to anticipate. The javelin stabs into his gut, just above the waist and just to the right of the navel. He reflexively drops his spear and grabs the shaft of the javelin in both hands, as he falls back to the ground, unable to move.

Before Siofrita or Sprthnt are able to release their first arrows, the first of the Medderin Hazers attack their nearest target. Additionally, like with the previous attack the Sojourn Six encountered on this road, there are far more enemies than just the group who drew attention to the road. Another unit of about the same number comes from the scrub to the left of the road, charging directly at the caravan. There are now enough foes that every guard is facing two, though the firsts or several have fallen. Of the eight original guards, all take damage, but all inflict wounds. Unlike Vyerbluth, who is considered to be a coward, Mishka has his own javelins and shows no reservations about engaging an enemy. This caravan is not running.

Siofrita and Sprthnt fire at almost the same instant, each pegging the chosen target. Though no one has died, the two archers add two more victims to the total who can no longer move. All members of the caravan are still standing, but this ambush has only begun.


Spoiler: Character Data



Antapkos: full wellness
Sioftrita: full wellness
Cormorant: full wellness
Britta: full wellness
Sprthnt: full wellness
Tunic: 48
Kuwaia: full wellness





Spoiler: Collectibles



nothing at this time










*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP. State nominal actions and intentions and provide 2 random rolls.


----------



## Eric Zephlaer (Dec 28, 2022)

Quickly realizing that the ambushed was planned in two stages and that the caravan guards are, now, seriously outnumbered, Antapkos, Siofrita, and Sprthnt must contend with the dilemma of looking after their friends and protecting those who cannot defend themselves. Only the nature of the decision is difficult, making it requires no cognition. All three choose targets closer to the caravan. Antapkos knows that he will be forced into melee after launching his second javelin. Sprthnt will continue to mystically heat the target he is shooting. Britta remains in her defensive position, waiting on the enemy to engage her. Cormorant and Kuwaia, both, immediately switch to their next nearest enemy.

As is befitting her personality, Britta taunts in her native tongue, “Komm zu mir, du Schande für die Kinder der Erde,” which is to say, “Come at me, you disgraces to the children of Earth!”








*OOC:*


75, 65


----------



## MacConnell (Dec 29, 2022)

Spoiler: Enhancements



Antapkos: 42(athletics)
Siofrita: 26(athletics)
Cormorante: 44(strength)
Britta: 24(soullessness)
Sprthnt: 26(motility)
Kuwaia: 26(strength)





Spoiler: Speed



Cormorante: 0 + 90 = 90, 180
Kuwaia: 0 + 90 = 90, 180
Antapkos: 16 + 180 = 196
Britta: 28 + 90 = 118, 208
Hazers: 51 + 270 = 321
Siofrita: 111 + 270 = 381
Sprthnt: 122 + 270 = 392





Spoiler: Physical Assault



Cormorante: 25(aggression) + 24(accuracy) + 44(fury) + 75(d100) = 168 + 44(strength) = 212
Britta: 24 + 31 + 25 + 75 = 155
Kuwaia: 41 + 25 + 26 + 75 = 167 + 26(strength) = 193
Hazers: 50 + 75 = 125

Antapkos: 28(defense) + 24(avoidance) + 31(analysis) + 65(d100) = 148
225 - 148 = 77% * 8 = 6 - 3(tunic) = 3
Siofrita: 23 + 31 + 23 + 75 = 152
225 - 152 = 73% * 8 = 6 - 2(tunic) = 4
Cormorante: 24 + 23 + 31 + 65 = 143
225 - 143 = 82% * 8 = 7 - 3(tunic) = 4
Britta: 25 + 42 + 24 + 65 = 216 + 24(soul) = 240
Sprthnt: 26 + 31 + 26 + 75 = 158
225 - 158 = 67% * 8 = 5 - 2(tunic) = 3
Kuwaia: 41 + 24 + 20 + 65 = 150
225 - 150 = 75% * 8 = 6 - 2(tunic) = 4
Hazers: 50 + 75 = 125 + 10(pole) = 135
212 - 135 = 77% * 8 = 6 - 2(mantle) = 4 x 2 = 8
240 - 135 = 105% * 10 = 11 - 1(mantle) = 10
155 - 135 = 20% * 4 = 1 - 1 = 0
193 - 135 = 58% * 10 = 6 - 2 = 4 x 2 = 8





Spoiler: Projectile Assault



Antapkos: 28(launch) + 25(accuracy) + 42(clarity) + 75(d100) = 170 + 42(athletics) = 212 + 50(range) = 262
Siofrita: 23 + 42 + 26 + 75 = 166 + 26(athletics) = 192 + 100(range) = 292
Sprthnt: 26 + 31 + 22 + 75 = 154 + 26(motility) = 180 + 100 = 280

Hazers: 20 + 75 = 95 + 10(pole) = 105
262 - 105 = 157% * 8 = 13 - 2 = 11
292 - 105 = 187% * 8 = 15 - 2 = 13
280 - 105 = 175% * 8 = 14 - 2 = 12





Spoiler: Mystical Assault



Sprthnt: 42(bending) + 26(heat) + 65(d100) = 133

Hazers: 30 + 65 = 95
133 - 95 = 38% * 6 = 2





Spoiler: Combat Data



H1: Body: 10 - 10 = 0, incapacitated. (cormorante)
H2: Mind: 10 - 4 = 6 - 9 = -3, unconscious. (britta)
H3: Body: 10 - 12 = -2, incapacitated. (kuwaia)
H4: Body: 10 - 13 = -3, incapacitated. (antapkos)
H4: Body: 10 - 11 = -1, incapacitated. (siofrita)
H5: Body: 10 - 10 = 0 - 7 = -7, incapacitated. (sprthnt)
H6: Body: 10 - 8 = 2, injured. (cormorante)
H7: Mind: 10 - 10 = 0, unconscious. (britta)
H8: Body: 10 - 8 = 2, injured. (kuwaia)
H9: Body: 10 - 11 = -1, incapacitated. (antapkos)
H10: Body: 10 - 13 = -3, incapacitated. (siofrita)
H11: Body: 10 - 12 = -2 - 2 = -4, incapacitated. (sprthnt)


Cormorante and Kuwaia each engage their second opponents at about the same instant, and both are about twice as fast as the enemy. Cormorante steps to his right, thrusting his right spear into the Hazer’s gut, just above his left hip. His left sticks on the ribs, just below the right collar bone. The Medderin is significantly injured but not down. Though the first is over-matched, the second takes advantage of being a double-team and manages to grate his spear across the left side of Cormorante’s rib cage. No ribs break, but the cut is definitely harmful.

Kuwaia thrusts her right sword into her enemy at almost the exact same place Cormorante stabbed his. Her second sword, she flicks from inside to out, cutting a line across the flesh under the right arm of the Hazer. A second Medderin manage to cut her with his spear, causing notable harm.

Britta swings her shield aggressively, knocking aside the spear of her enemy before slapping him in the side with her hammer. Bones break and his breathing becomes a wheeze, as he loses consciousness and falls to the ground. Her remaining enemy cannot manage to cut her.

Antapkos impales another Medderin with his second javelin before having to defend himself against a third. The ceramic blade buries to the shaft of the javelin. The Hazer falls to the ground on his right side, clutching the shaft. The remaining enemy stabs his crude spear through the bottom of the tunic of Antapkos, cutting his thigh.

Siofrita and Sprthnt must both, physically, defend themselves before they can release a second arrow. Siofrita takes a spear to the thigh from her second opponent before firing her arrow, at point-blank, into the chest of her first. Sprthnt takes a spear across his fleshy side, just above his left hip, before, he too, fires from point-blank, incapacitating a second enemy.

During the course of the exchange, seven of the other guards take significant injury as well as inflicting some damage of their own. Mishka and the leader of the guard both overcome one of their opponents only receiving minor injury in return. As only a few seconds of time has passed, the ambush party is still focused on its original intention, unable to assess its lack of effectiveness. The Sojourn Six, Mishka, and one other guard are only facing a single enemy each. The remaining seven are still facing two opponents, each.


Spoiler: Character Data



Antapkos: full wellness
Sioftrita: full wellness
Cormorant: full wellness
Britta: full wellness
Sprthnt: full wellness
Tunic: 48
Kuwaia: full wellness





Spoiler: Collectibles



nothing at this time










*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP. State nominal actions and intentions and provide 2 random rolls.


----------



## Eric Zephlaer (Dec 31, 2022)

Despite their incurred injuries, except Britta who is unharmed, everyone feels confident in their current mode of engagement, though Antapkos, who no longer has a javelin, must switch to melee combat. Siofrita and Sprthnt will choose targets closer to the main caravan encroaching upon them if necessary.







*OOC:*


65, 75


----------



## MacConnell (Jan 2, 2023)

Spoiler: Enhancements



Antapkos: 42(athletics)
Siofrita: 26(athletics)
Cormorante: 44(strength)
Britta: 24(soullessness)
Sprthnt: 26(motility)
Kuwaia: 26(strength)





Spoiler: Speed



Cormorante: 180 + 90 = 270, 360, 450, 540
Kuwaia: 180 + 90 = 270, 360, 450, 540
Antapkos: 196 + 100 = 296, 396, 496
Britta: 208 + 90 = 298, 388, 478, 568
Hazers: 321 + 270 = 591
Siofrita: 381 + 270 = 651
Sprthnt: 392 + 270 = 662





Spoiler: Combat Data



H1: Body: 10 - 10 = 0, incapacitated. (cormorante)
H2: Mind: 10 - 4 = 6 - 9 = -3, unconscious. (britta)
H3: Body: 10 - 12 = -2, incapacitated. (kuwaia)
H4: Body: 10 - 13 = -3, incapacitated. (antapkos)
H4: Body: 10 - 11 = -1, incapacitated. (siofrita)
H5: Body: 10 - 10 = 0 - 7 = -7, incapacitated. (sprthnt)
H6: Body: 10 - 8 = 2 - 16 = -14, incapacitated. (cormorante)
H7: Mind: 10 - 10 = 0, unconscious. (britta)
H8: Body: 10 - 8 = 2 - 16 = -14, incapacitated. (kuwaia)
H9: Body: 10 - 11 = -1, incapacitated. (antapkos)
H10: Body: 10 - 13 = -3, incapacitated. (siofrita)
H11: Body: 10 - 12 = -2 - 2 = -4, incapacitated. (sprthnt)
H12: Body: 10 - 12 = -2, incapacitated. (antapkos)
H13: Body: 10 - 13 = -3, incapacitated. (siofrita)
H14: Body: 10 - 12 = -2, incapacitated. (sprthnt)
H15-23: (guards)


No longer having to face multiple opponents, Cormorante, Britta, and Kuwaia quickly subdue their remaining opponents. The crude weaponry used by the Medderin Hazers is clumsy and slow, at best. Antapkos, Siofrita, and Sprthnt, all incapacitate another foe. All members of the Sojourn Six are completely free of opponents.

Mishka and the head guard, both cripple their opponents while only receiving minor injury. The other seven guards are about evenly matched. Four are significantly injured but are able to incapacitate a single foe, each. Three are only slightly injured while incapacitating a single foe, each. Of the original two clans of Hazers who were cooperating to stage the ambush, only seven individuals remain capable of moving. All of these run, abandoning their fallen kin. Of the 23 bodies that litter the field of battle, only two are unconscious.

Something Vyerbluth would likely have never done, Mishka pays a compliment. “I am certainly glad you six decided to join us. This ambush could have gone completely the other direction. Do any of you have knowledge to render physical aid?”


Spoiler: Character Data



Antapkos: full wellness
Sioftrita: full wellness
Cormorant: full wellness
Britta: full wellness
Sprthnt: full wellness
Tunic: 48
Kuwaia: full wellness





Spoiler: Collectibles



nothing at this time










*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP. State nominal actions and intentions and provide a random roll.


----------



## Eric Zephlaer (Jan 5, 2023)

Britta acknowledges Mishka. “I worked with Maeli, the herbalist in South Road Fair. Let me see if I can find any herbs. I will help.” Whether she finds any beneficial herbs or not, she will pretend that she has, so that the caravaners will not know that she is a Bender.

Siofrita and Sprthnt both explain that they have some experience with dressing wounds from battle, having been on many hunting parties. Sprthnt says, “We will check the surrounding area on the opposite side of the road from Britta. Herbs will help.”

Antapkos, Cormorante, and Kuwaia, will glean the battle area, also helping the wounded back to the wagons.







*OOC:*


75


----------



## MacConnell (Monday at 8:42 PM)

Spoiler: Forage



Siofrita: 31(prospecting) + 26(smell) + 75(d100) = 132
Britta: 41 + 24(tuning) + 75 = 140
Sprthnt: 41 + 75 = 116





Spoiler: Render Physical Aid



Antapkos: 28(medicine) + 43(restore) + 75(d100) = 146
Siofrita: 31 + 23 + 75 = 129
Cormorante: 23 + 44 + 75 = 142
Britta: 31 + 25 + 75 = 131
Sprthnt: 42 + 31 + 75 = 148
Kuwaia: 28 + 26 + 75 = 129


While gleaning the field, the three locate, on the bodies of the fallen, 3 bags of edible seeds, 5 bags of dried meat, a piece of lighter pine, a pouch of dried herbs, a pouch of dried flowers, and a lizard claw necklace. The dried herb is recognized as a type of Mend Leaf, which allows Britta to locate 2 more measures of a suitable variety out in the scrub, while Siofrita also locates a measure from the opposite side of the road.

Returning, shortly, to the main group, Siofrita, Britta, and Sprthnt begin to tend to the wounds of the guards. Though it will not be of medicinal use, the measures of herbs are divided in half so that they can be applied to 8 different guards. Though they could have been helpful, it was more important to use the herbs to disguise the talent to bend waylines. The party members can readily accelerate their own natural restoration process without any need for an outward display of any action.

By the morning, no one is the worse for wear, especially the Sojourn Six, and the caravaners profess their astonishment at the medicinal skills of Britta, thinking the herb is the reason for the accelerated rate of recovery. A great amount of talk is conducted concerning the group’s opinion that Mishka should offer Britta a permanent position as the official “Medicini” for the caravan. Mishka offers to take the suggestion into consideration.

It appears that the caravan will be able to get underway without any further downtime.


Spoiler: Character Data



Antapkos: full wellness
Sioftrita: full wellness
Cormorant: full wellness
Britta: full wellness
Sprthnt: full wellness
Tunic: 48
Kuwaia: full wellness





Spoiler: Collectibles



nothing at this time










*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP. State nominal actions and intentions and provide a random roll.


----------



## Eric Zephlaer (Thursday at 4:52 PM)

As the caravan continues to travel, Britta will discuss the proposal with Cormorant. If he is unwilling to remain with her, she will not stay, but time is not pressing and a decision does not need to be made immediately. The lighter pine will be given to the cook and its use explained, if the cook is unfamiliar with it. The dried flowers and lizard claws will be examined, during the walk, to determine if and what mystical proclivity they may harbor. Otherwise, travel, scouting and hunting are conducted as usual.







*OOC:*


65


----------



## MacConnell (Yesterday at 8:10 PM)

Spoiler: Wariness



Antapkos: 29(perception) + 42(smell) + 65(d100) = 136
Siofrita: 41 + 26 + 65 = 132
Cormorante: 23 + 44(hearing) + 65 = 132
Britta: 41 + 24(tuning) + 65 = 130
Sprthnt: 41 + 31(hearing) + 65 = 137
Kuwaia: 29 + 26 + 65 = 120


During the evening of one of the five days required for the caravan to clear the pass and enter the sands of the Ansylin Desert, while still in the scrubland of the Pass, when the Sojourn Six were out on a hunting foray, Kuwaia discovered a pod of desert lizards eating upon the carcass of some animal. Intent upon their food, the four lizards, which were all about the size of a person, had not yet seen or heard the young woman. It would be possible to ignore them and move on but not likely to approach without being discovered.


Spoiler: Character Data



Antapkos: full wellness
Sioftrita: full wellness
Cormorant: full wellness
Britta: full wellness
Sprthnt: full wellness
Tunic: 48
Kuwaia: full wellness





Spoiler: Collectibles



nothing at this time










*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP. State nominal actions and intentions and provide a random roll.


----------

